# Froch vs Groves undercard



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

I know there's been a few posts/theads about this already, but what about this?

Froch vs Groves - WBA/IBF sm
Quigg vs TBA - WBA sb
Mcdonnel vs TBA IBF b (if he signs)
Selby vs Munroe - Euro f
Crolla vs Gethin - Brit L
Smith vs Sykes - Brit sf
Joshua, Campbell, Yafai and Stalker all in 6/8 rounders.

I would say thats a stacked card, definitely worthy of ppv, 3 world title fights, a euro title fight, 2 british title fights and a handful of prospects competing at non title level, any gripes with that? anyone think its a disgrace to ask for £15 to watch? I dont, but interested in your thoughts


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Crolla won't be fighting Gethin.

Froch-Groves
Quigg-Cermeno
Mcdonnell-Malinga
Selby-Munroe
Smith-Sykes

Won't happen though but this would be acceptable for PPV IMO>


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

3 world title fights? there's world title fights and there's world title fights innit. i wouldn't pay £15 for it. ppv can fuck off tbh.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

What are we about five and a half weeks out we will be lucky if we get what BA suggested right now I would not be shocked if Joshua was main support I commented a couple of weeks back that I had concerns about this under card despite Eddies promises and I maintain those doubts.


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

scrappylinks said:


> 3 world title fights? there's world title fights and there's world title fights innit. i wouldn't pay £15 for it. ppv can fuck off tbh.


yes, innit indeed. what did you do when sky put on a ppv every 2 months? did you just not watch boxing?


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> What are we about five and a half weeks out we will be lucky if we get what BA suggested right now I would not be shocked if Joshua was main support I commented a couple of weeks back that I had concerns about this under card despite Eddies promises and I maintain those doubts.


fair point, there should be more confirmed at this stage.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

aint selby off that bill due to cuts? could be wrong.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> aint selby off that bill due to cuts? could be wrong.


He's still on according to his manager.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> He's still on according to his manager.


thanks. i cant decide if he is a boxer who has gone bit stale or in need of a rest.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> thanks. i cant decide if he is a boxer who has gone bit stale or in need of a rest.


I thought the same. I think in his last two fights he's tried to box and use his skills a lot more. He's much better when he's being aggressive. The spite seems to have gone out of his work.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Getting ahead of ourselves aren't we?

Selby-Munroe isn't happening last I heard.
Gethin-Crolla isn't happening
McDonnell ain't signed yet
Stalker is out til Jan.

Its likely to be:

Froch-Groves
Quigg-TBA
Crolla-Flannigan
Smith-Sykes
Joshua
Smith
Campbell
Yafai


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

If you have a magnificent 7 style card I can't see how anyone outside of @Bill would complain.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Lilo said:


> Getting ahead of ourselves aren't we?
> 
> Selby-Munroe isn't happening last I heard.
> Gethin-Crolla isn't happening
> ...


cant see anyone going anywhere near flannigan. alot of risk for little reward.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> If you have a magnificent 7 style card I can't see how anyone outside of @Bill would complain.


If Eddie had not given it the big sell at the original press conference then there would not be many complaints but he did.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> cant see anyone going anywhere near flannigan. alot of risk for little reward.


He's cheap and its sellable. If not Flannigan maybe a Teak Tough Argie in a defence of that WBO belt he has.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Lilo said:


> He's cheap and its sellable. If not Flannigan maybe a Teak Tough Argie in a defence of that WBO belt he has.


http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=378660&cat=boxer this dude fits the tough argie description.

id like to see crolla in with moses, think that will happen early next year.


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> If you have a magnificent 7 style card I can't see how anyone outside of @*Bill* would complain.


The magnicent 7 card was utter shit, no way was that one ppv worthy, the whole show was an undercard, with no definable main event.


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

Lilo said:


> Getting ahead of ourselves aren't we?
> 
> Selby-Munroe isn't happening last I heard.
> Gethin-Crolla isn't happening
> ...


No not at all, just speculating.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

Alan-Francis-85 said:


> The magnicent 7 card was utter shit, no way was that one ppv worthy, the whole show was an undercard, with no definable main event.


This would have a definable main event though.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm not sure Selby will be out again with Hearn saying he needs a rest.

Smith/Sykes is a decent fight.

Crolla/Flannigan would be good but I doubt it will happen.

Quigg won't be in a tough fight, it's not exactly setting pulses racing at the minute.


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> This would have a definable main event though.


Ha aye fair point! The card didnt work for me, 7 fights in which the brits were all solid favourites, frank was desperate for ppv's at the time tho cos Khan had just left him, so it was his way of staying on ppv at all costs.. I think the criticism Eddie gets for ppv's is a bit rich considering the non events we had to pay for previously.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> If you have a magnificent 7 style card I can't see how anyone outside of @Bill would complain.


Every fight has to be a 50/50 fight, A tune up or getting matched against a tomato can, should not be on a PPV card.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Bill said:


> Every fight has to be a 50/50 fight, A tune up or getting matched against a tomato can, should not be on a PPV card.


I know bill hates PPV

but this is the best and most concise post regarding quality of a PPV.

The fights be it main event or televised undercard have to be 50/50 and they should involve meaningful titles,career defining fights or 'name' fighters.
Otherwise it isn't good enough.

I'd also add that the whole show should be available to watch if you have paid for it,even if it's the red button for the hardcore only fights so not to scare off the casuals.the casuals can then continue to watch jonny Nelson and glen tell everyone stuff we already know 100 times more before the first bell rings.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

One to watch said:


> I know bill hates PPV
> 
> but this is the best and most concise post regarding quality of a PPV.
> 
> ...


Thankyou, the point you added was a good one as well, if sky/Eddie is charging extra money for a night of boxing, the least I expect is that it is aimed at the true long time boxing fan and the boxing must be the priority, not Nelson and Co blabbering on about what ever agenda might be on their mind that day, this was my biggest argument against the Froch/Kessler PPV, It was a good fight and always was going to be but they put it on the same night of the champions league final and didn't bother with an undercard, that was total disrespect to the sports true fans and I still find it unforgivable.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Bill said:


> Thankyou, the point you added was a good one as well, if sky/Eddie is charging extra money for a night of boxing, the least I expect is that it is aimed at the true long time boxing fan and the boxing must be the priority, not Nelson and Co blabbering on about what ever agenda might be on their mind that day, this was my biggest argument against the Froch/Kessler PPV, It was a good fight and always was going to be but they put it on the same night of the champions league final and didn't bother with an undercard, that was total disrespect to the sports true fans and I still find it unforgivable.


It was a disgrace that was overlooked by the majority.hearns ass was saved by an excellent distance fight that delivered what we all wanted.

To say the undercard was pointless being stacked because of a football match is a fucking disgrace.lets not get this wrong.
He should have no consideration to the football other than times,he has to put on a boxing show for the fans in attendance and the viewers who paid.
I for one had no interest in the football but paid for the PPV so felt shortchanged,if the response by Hearn or a Hearn fanboy is that I was in the minority isn't the way he should be considering his boxing fans.
If the card was diluted in strength because it clashed with a sporting event then it either shouldn't of happened on that date or shouldn't have been PPV.

I don't know how he got away with it without his reputation getting damaged.dont get me wrong my money was well spent as the main event was brilliant but Hearn as good as admitted the casuals were his priority by bypassing the 'hardcore' fans interest (a strong undercard) knowing that the casuals wouldn't care.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

One to watch said:


> It was a disgrace that was overlooked by the majority.hearns ass was saved by an excellent distance fight that delivered what we all wanted.
> 
> To say the undercard was pointless being stacked because of a football match is a fucking disgrace.lets not get this wrong.
> He should have no consideration to the football other than times,he has to put on a boxing show for the fans in attendance and the viewers who paid.
> ...


It's true.

My biggest worries about this upcoming PPV is firstly Groves has done nothing of note on the world scene to warrant a ABC shot or headline a PPV, I know he's mandatory but fucking hell, so was Salita when he thought Khan, the organizations are a utter disgrace on their best days, some would argue that he's headlined a PPV before against Degale but it was wrong then and its wrong now, it shouldn't be used as an excuse just because you was shat on before,

Secondly, I think Eddies idea of a stacked card is vastly different to mine, he will just throw a few big names on the card and expect to be thanked for it, I don't think he grasps that it's not always who is on a card, it's the fight they are in.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I thought the same. I think in his last two fights he's tried to box and use his skills a lot more. He's much better when he's being aggressive. The spite seems to have gone out of his work.


I see it the complete opposite.

He is loading every shot up.

Better when he flows.


----------



## Jackukboxing (Aug 13, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I thought the same. I think in his last two fights he's tried to box and use his skills a lot more. He's much better when he's being aggressive. The spite seems to have gone out of his work.


i think ink he's bored at that level. Sounds daft but he's sort of character that switches off when he's not being tested. Push him up a level to European and watch the swagger come back


----------



## Jackukboxing (Aug 13, 2013)

I have heard Cermeno mentioned as a possible voluntary for Quigg. Would he happy with that. People are expecting far to much here as well.

Potentially we could have some sort of combination of these

Froch v Groves
Quigg v Cermeno
Mcdonell v TBA
Selby v Munroe
Crolla v Gethin 
Smith v Sykes
Fielding v Dodson

then your Smith, Cardle, Yafai, Campbell and Joshua

what are people expecting? I know all of the above won't happen but your not getting Mayweather-Pacqiao on the undercard. If we get 2 world title fights a European and a British plus the prospects I'd say that's an excellent card


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Confirmed so far are:
Froch-Groves
Quigg v TBA
Crolla v TBA
Smith v Sykes
Fielding v TBA 
Plus: Joshua, Campbell

Selby won't be on.


----------



## Jackukboxing (Aug 13, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> Confirmed so far are:
> Froch-Groves
> Quigg v TBA
> Crolla v TBA
> ...


just listening too Hearn latest interview I don't think Joshua will be on it. He's boxing 26/10 in Sheffield and 14/12 in London but he's also headlining a prizefighter on either 9/11 or 16/11. That's potentially 4 fights in 6 weeks or so


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

smegmaa said:


> Confirmed so far are:
> Froch-Groves
> Quigg v TBA
> Crolla v TBA
> ...


With all due respect.... that's a pretty shit card.


----------



## Jackukboxing (Aug 13, 2013)

Bill said:


> With all due respect.... that's a pretty shit card.


Your the sort of person that will moan whatever the card is. Post a realistic card you would be happy with?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Jackukboxing said:


> Your the sort of person that will moan whatever the card is. Post a realistic card you would be happy with?


Who the fuck are you?

I have already stated my idea of a PPV card and what it should be and I'm not about to type it again, please pay attention...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Bill Is right though, for a PPV card it is shit so far. If it was a normal sky card it would be very good.

Hearn promised an amazing card, with only 6 weeks to go I can't see it being top notch, if no other good fights are announced in the next 2 weeks then the fans have a right to be pissed off.


----------



## Tywin (Jun 28, 2013)

Jackukboxing said:


> Your the sort of person that will moan whatever the card is. Post a realistic card you would be happy with?


Hearn's cards are never PPV worthy. The Froch-Kessler one was an atrocious card apart from the main event.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Hearn said the froch-groves fight wasn't PPV as a main without a sensational undercard.

He has to back these claims up.

He should reschedule andy lee-spada for a place on the bill in my opinion.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

The Sykes fight's not even 100% atm..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Hearn said the froch-groves fight wasn't PPV as a main without a sensational undercard.
> 
> He has to back these claims up.
> 
> *He should reschedule andy lee-spada for a place on the bill in my opinion*.


Completely agree. That's a good match up.


----------



## Jackukboxing (Aug 13, 2013)

Bill said:


> Who the fuck are you?
> 
> I have already stated my idea of a PPV card and what it should be and I'm not about to type it again, please pay attention...


Im not going to trawl through your posts to find what you once may have posted. Relevant to this thread you have not stated what your ideal yet realistic card would be. You can't then slag off whatever card could potentially happen


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Jackukboxing said:


> Im not going to trawl through your posts to find what you once may have posted. Relevant to this thread you have not stated what your ideal yet realistic card would be. You can't then slag off whatever card could potentially happen


Relevant to the thread, if you have read it, you would know what it would be, I'm not going to give you names and opponents because I'm not that articulate but it has to be 50/50 fights, again if you may actually read the thread you may understand.

In the meantime you will have to continues guessing and making absurd absumptions.

You mad fucker.


----------



## Jackukboxing (Aug 13, 2013)

I give up if those potential bouts aren't considered 50/50. Your moaning about how shit the card MIGHT be without offering up anything you would consider relevant and realistic. You do that so whatever fights are announced you can then call shit


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Jackukboxing said:


> I give up if those potential bouts aren't considered 50/50. Your moaning about how shit the card MIGHT be without offering up anything you would consider relevant and realistic. You do that so whatever fights are announced you can then call shit


Really, Thankyou I have always wanted to know the inner working of my mind.

Your great... :rofl


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Just tweeted Hearn to ask him whats gonna be on the undercard. Mentioned 6 or 7 title fights:

*Eddie Hearn @EddieHearn*
*@BoltonTerrier @j3cK_b at least - next week lads*


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

People who pay a Sky subscription must be fairly pissed off at this level of a card being pay-per-view. It makes a mockery of the regular sub.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Hopefully he is true to his word and most of the fights are all lined and he's going to announce all of the under card at the same time. If with 6 weeks to go he's still trying to make most of the fights then we are in for a disappointing card


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

I wonder how good eddie would actually be at his job without all you lot?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Gethin-Crolla confirmed.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Gethin-Crolla confirmed.


Where?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Marlow said:


> Where?


Crollas twitter: @conorMcMyler Martin Gethin mate, should be a good fight


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Crolla-Gethin is a good fight. 

So we've got

Froch-Groves
Crolla-Gethin
Smith- Sykes looking likely

Is Selby fighting Munroe then? His manager said he would be a few days ago but some people saying he's off the card..Quigg-Cermeno is possible. If all them come off then it's PPV worthy for me.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

No problems with Crolla/Gethin, good fight. 

Shame Selby/Munroe isn't happening cos that's not a bad fight either.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Edit:nevermind


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Hopefully he is true to his word and most of the fights are all lined and he's going to announce all of the under card at the same time. If with 6 weeks to go he's still trying to make most of the fights then we are in for a disappointing card


The story is that most of the card is signed he just wants to slowly release the fights


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Promising start for sure...


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

tdw said:


> The story is that most of the card is signed he just wants to slowly release the fights


That's good, I do think this undercard will be decent but not amazing


----------



## Roy Jones Jr's Jab (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks pretty intriguing so far pretty solid but I do feel the card lacks a good Co-Main Event hopefully Quigg gets a decent name or even Selby gets a good test.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Crolla/Gethin is an OK domestic fight its not going to make me desperate to buy the PPV though, even Munroe/Selby is fairly average when you consider that Munroe has declined some what rapidly and is moving up in weight and now that may not even happen. I'd rather see a Crolla/Rees rematch than Gethin. 

Problem I have with this PPV is that the main event may be over quite quickly if Froch just stops Groves in Bute style and the rest of the card isn't that much better than we would get normally on a Matchroom/Sky show which is included in the package. It has to be better than that, not the bare minimum or less than that as we got with the Froch/Kessler under card. 

Groves isn't Kessler, he's not a world champion and isn't a big international name and there isn't a first exciting fight to build hype from like there was with Kessler. It's just a little bit better than a normal show for me at the moment and it's just not very impressive, I'm not saying it won't sell but no one will talk about it as a classic show years later when we're continually being told that Matchroom are ramping thing up and putting on mega cards when they're just not. 

The show production themselves are impressive, getting Buffer over and the lights and music are all nice touches but it's just all fur coat and no knickers when it comes to the actual fights themselves. Even Rob thought the under card for Froch/Kessler was shit and told Eddie that who denied. 

WARNING TO EDDIE! If Rob criticises you for something, you are seriously up shit creek without a paddle, this card is actually worse than the Froch/Kessler card when you take into account the main event.


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

Definitely needs a chief support style fight. One that would headline a show in it's own right. I don't expect every fight to be a 50/50 before that but I hate how promoters seem to think that putting 2/3 fight prospects in against tomato cans counts as an attraction.


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

Also, fuck Buffer. Use the money to strengthen the undercard.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Quigg is on the card, opponent announced next week. Think it will be Cermeno.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Its a pretty shit PPV card so far. I expect to stream it tbh. Its just not worth £15.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Hearn's gonna give it the 'world title fight co header' bullshit. I don't expect it to be anyone in the top 7 on short notice unless it was sorted weeks ago, which I presume actually. The card needs a big co feature


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> *Hearn's gonna give it the 'world title fight co header' bullshit*. I don't expect it to be anyone in the top 7 on short notice unless it was sorted weeks ago, which I presume actually. The card needs a big co feature


He can get to fuck in the case. A belt that means very little in the eyes of the fans (that he didn't even win in the first place), defending it likely against some no-mark or has-been. Hardly a great addition to this so called "monster card". Hearn said it himself though, fans have no right to feel entitled to a strong card even if they pay £15.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> He can get to fuck in the case. A belt that means very little in the eyes of the fans (that he didn't even win in the first place), defending it likely against some no-mark or has-been. Hardly a great addition to this so called "monster card". Hearn said it himself though, fans have no right to feel entitled to a strong card even if they pay £15.


Did Hearn actually say that? What about the people paying hundreds of pounds for tickets and hotels to attend the show? Are they not entitled to a strong card?

If he really did say that he has made himself and his PPV platform look extremely poor value.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

JonnyBGoode said:


> Did Hearn actually say that? What about the people paying hundreds of pounds for tickets and hotels to attend the show? Are they not entitled to a strong card?
> 
> If he really did say that he has made himself and his PPV platform look extremely poor value.


He said it to me on twitter when he was debating PPV with people. Says they only try to put on good undercards cause "it's the right thing to do", not because fans should feel entitled to it after paying the money.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Right......that makes no sense at all and doesn't really encourage anyone to buy his PPV's or attend the show itself, good on him for doing the "right thing" by everyone and putting on an average half-arsed card though, I'm so glad I spent all that money going to the Froch/Kessler 2 fight now.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> He said it to me on twitter when he was debating PPV with people. Says they only try to put on good undercards cause "it's the right thing to do", not because fans should feel entitled to it after paying the money.


Fans shouldn't feel entitled to a good undercard if they're paying £15 for PPV or £40+ for a ticket? What a twat.


----------



## Jackukboxing (Aug 13, 2013)

Quigg headlined a very good show just last week. Him in a good fight is an excellent chief support. Frampton has been offered the fight


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Managed to find the exact tweet I think.










Basically it doesn't matter about having a good undercard or not because they'd make loads of money without one. We should count ourselves lucky that we get them at all.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Jackukboxing said:


> Quigg headlined a very good show just last week. Him in a good fight is an excellent chief support. Frampton has been offered the fight


Aye, I bet that offer to Frampton was realistic.


----------



## Jackukboxing (Aug 13, 2013)

An offer is an offer. His quickest way to a title. Let's see if they negotiate or not


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Jackukboxing said:


> An offer is an offer. His quickest way to a title. Let's see if they negotiate or not


An offer is an offer. Groundbreaking, that.

He has a fight next week and we all know that by time he comes through that, and is in a position to negotiate, Quigg will have found an opponent.

Hearn aint gonna put this fight on an undercard in little over a month.

Please don't push the line that you actually think it's an offer with a view to making the fight.


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Managed to find the exact tweet I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're twisting what he said. What he is saying is that a good undercard doesn't have an effect on ticket sales, PPV buys etc. This is basically true. The show sold out with no undercard and whether it is competitive or not, there isn't going to be anything on there that significantly boosts PPV buys.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

tdw said:


> You're twisting what he said. What he is saying is that a good undercard doesn't have an effect on ticket sales, PPV buys etc. This is basically true. The show sold out with no undercard and whether it is competitive or not, there isn't going to be anything on there that significantly boosts PPV buys.


True. This is why we've always had shit undercards (Haye-Harrison, Klitschko, DeGale-Groves etc etc).
i believe the casual fan is the main target market for PPV sales and promoting the main event to fuck that's all they'll care about, not a 50-50 10rounder between someone they've never heard of. The amount of shit talked gets the casual interested and that's why they'll splash out £15


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

smegmaa said:


> True. This is why we've always had shit undercards (Haye-Harrison, Klitschko, DeGale-Groves etc etc)


Degale Groves was meant to be chief support that night.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Grant said:


> Degale Groves was meant to be chief support that night.


Yeah it was, but because of DeGale&Groves it sold the PPV's. The casual got interested because of the shit DeGale was saying on Ringside and was massive in London... No casual would have bought it for Cleverly-Brahemer where nobody knew who they were. In the end, it was the main event because everyone wanted it see it..


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

smegmaa said:


> Yeah it was, but because of DeGale&Groves it sold the PPV's. The casual got interested because of the shit DeGale was saying on Ringside and was massive in London... No casual would have bought it for Cleverly-Brahemer where nobody knew who they were. In the end, it was the main event because everyone wanted it see it..


It was main event cus Breahmer didn't show. No other reason.

FWIW, it shouldnt have been PPV when the Clev fight fell through. (Debatable whether it should have been in the first instance.)


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Grant said:


> It was main event cus Breahmer didn't show. No other reason.
> 
> FWIW, it shouldnt have been PPV when the Clev fight fell through. (Debatable whether it should have been in the first instance.)


Contracts were already signed months before Brahemer pulled out so, it would have been PPV or cancelled all together. It's like signing a contract for £1million, then 6 weeks later being made to fight for £200k - wouldn't happen but I understand, in the first place it shouldn't


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

smegmaa said:


> Contracts were already signed months before Brahemer pulled out so, it would have been PPV or cancelled all together. It's like signing a contract for £1million, then 6 weeks later being made to fight for £200k - wouldn't happen but I understand, in the first place it shouldn't


Could be wrong, but sure I can remember a PPV being moved to SS2 in recent history?

There was defo talk of it, but may not have happened.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Grant said:


> Could be wrong, but sure I can remember a PPV being moved to SS2 in recent history?
> 
> There was defo talk of it, but may not have happened.


Khan-Mccloskey i think..


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Khan-Mccloskey i think..


A Khan bill I had in mind too.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

tdw said:


> You're twisting what he said. What he is saying is that a good undercard doesn't have an effect on ticket sales, PPV buys etc. This is basically true. The show sold out with no undercard and whether it is competitive or not, there isn't going to be anything on there that significantly boosts PPV buys.


I'm not twisting what he said. He told me and others that PPV is dependent on a the main event, anything else on the card doesn't matter but he tries to put good fights on anyway. That may be true for ticket sales because a fighter's fans will likely go out support him against anyone but it's still one in the eye for the fans who purchase the PPV on Sky Box Office. They should be entitled to more than one good fight and to make out like he doesn't have to put these undercards on is just proper arsehole-ish.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

This undercard nor fight does nothing for me, I will probably stream or watch it in a pub, if I can find one showing it.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

It's looking wank


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Pretty much nothing to do with this but Curtis woodhouse is back out at the hull bill coming up.

He is going back to campaign at light welter,says he considered giving it up as he felt he let himself down v Derry.
And he will continue to go for the British,if Hamilton were to vacate he may not be too far away.

I think coldwell making Matthews-woodhouse has come back and bit him on the ass.not his fault,he put his 2 best known fighters out against each other with the best intentions.



Just didn't think it was thread worthy news so here it is!!!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

if they include the paq-rios card as a double bill?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> if they include the paq-rios card as a double bill?


Yeah agreed


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> I'm not twisting what he said. He told me and others that PPV is dependent on a the main event, anything else on the card doesn't matter but he tries to put good fights on anyway. That may be true for ticket sales because a fighter's fans will likely go out support him against anyone but it's still one in the eye for the fans who purchase the PPV on Sky Box Office. They should be entitled to more than one good fight and to make out like he doesn't have to put these undercards on is just proper arsehole-ish.


But it's true!!! The main event is what sells the show. Adding 4 British title fights under Haye-Fury does virtually nothing for the buyrate. He is not taunting you, he is just stating a fact. People buy PPVs for the main event.


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Grant said:


> Could be wrong, but sure I can remember a PPV being moved to SS2 in recent history?
> 
> There was defo talk of it, but may not have happened.


What happened was Khan-McCloskey was on SBO but they couldn't put together a strong enough undercard so Sky said we won't run as a PPV but we'll put it on SS2. Khan refused and jumped to Primetime


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

I'd like to see Foot/Ekundayo land on this as 5th or 6th fight down the card.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Marlow said:


> I'd like to see Foot/Ekundayo land on this as 5th or 6th fight down the card.


Good call.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Marlow

Me too, was really looking forward to that. Fielding defending commonwealth on the card, hopefully against Dodson.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2013)

UK Leg
6:00pm
Luke Campbell 6x3
6:30pm
Rocky Fielding v Tony Dodson
(Commonwealth Super Middleweight)
7:30pm
Martin Gethin v Anthony Crolla
(British Lightweight)
8:30pm
Devis Boshiero v Stephen Smith
(European Super Featherweight)
9:30pm
Anthony Joshua 6x3
10:00pm Jamie McDonnell v Randy Caballero
(IBF Bantamweight)
11:00pm Scott Quigg v Nehmor Cermano
(WBA Super Bantamweight)
12:00am Carl Froch v George Groves
(IBF & WBA Super Middleweight)

Off TV
Callum Smith v Noe Gonzalez Alcoba
(IBF Inter-Contineltal Super Middleweight) 
Kalid Yafai v John Donnelly
(Vacant English Super Flyweight)
David Price 8x3

US Leg
2:15am Edny Gradovic v Billy Dib
(IBF Featherweight)
3:15am Beibut Shumenov v Tamas Kovacs
(WBA Light Heavyweight)
4:15am Zou Shiming 8x3
5:00am Manny Pacquiao v Brandon Rios
(Welterweight)


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> UK Leg
> 6:00pm
> Luke Campbell 6x3
> 6:30pm
> ...


Callum smith isn't ready for this yet.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> UK Leg
> 6:00pm
> Luke Campbell 6x3
> 6:30pm
> ...


Is that confirmed or you plucking it out your arse Robert?


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Bill said:


> Is that confirmed or you plucking it out your arse Robert?


It's his suggestion I believe


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

main event at midnight? 

and what time will it be in china when pac fights rios?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

donnelly has two year drug ban.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> UK Leg
> 6:00pm
> Luke Campbell 6x3
> 6:30pm
> ...


Not impressive opponents for Quigg or McDonnell considering its ppv.

Love how Sky are getting the international fights. Seem to be chummy with Top Rank so hopefully the Pacman/Rios fight gets snapped up.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

tdw said:


> What happened was Khan-McCloskey was on SBO but they couldn't put together a strong enough undercard so Sky said we won't run as a PPV but we'll put it on SS2. Khan refused and jumped to Primetime


That's the one.

Knew there was form for it.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Rob's pulled that out his arse, definitely. Doubt McDonnell'll be on


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

I love a good Palmer fantasy card! 

TBF that's probably be the best card that's been on SKY. Doubt it'll happen though. I expect:

Froch-Groves
Quigg-
Smith in an IBF fight
Crolla in a WBO fight
Joshua
Campbell
Yafai
Callum Smith


----------



## ste1983 (Aug 20, 2013)

Fielding is fighting Lennox Allen


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

So far we have;

Froch vs Groves
Crolla vs Gethin
Fielding vs Allen
Quigg vs
Smith vs
Yafai vs

Can anyone see another "name" fighter being added?


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Marlow said:


> So far we have;
> 
> Froch vs Groves
> Crolla vs Gethin
> ...


Nope & that is utterly wank so far. If that undercard was a normal Fight Night card there would be moans. Quigg will fight Cermeno.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Usually I take the view that by paying £15 for a PPV I am saving the money I would have spent being out on a Saturday night anyway so don't mind too much.

I'll be making a point of going out for this though. I aint being chalked up as another buy. This card is fucking crap.


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Is there not a chance McDonnell ends up on there?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2013)

Grant said:


> Usually I take the view that by paying £15 for a PPV I am saving the money I would have spent being out on a Saturday night anyway so don't mind too much.
> 
> I'll be making a point of going out for this though. I aint being chalked up as another buy. This card is fucking crap.


it hasn't even been announced yet?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2013)

tdw said:


> Is there not a chance McDonnell ends up on there?


i think he will.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Grant said:


> Usually I take the view that by paying £15 for a PPV I am saving the money I would have spent being out on a Saturday night anyway so don't mind too much.
> 
> I'll be making a point of going out for this though. I aint being chalked up as another buy. This card is fucking crap.


Agreed, I'd buy it just to support uk boxing normally but it's sub standard and in buying it I'd be adding to sky and eddies idea that they can serve up dross cards and charge for it on top. The money means nothing to me but for some it does matter and these events just isolate them further from the sport so on principe I won't pay for it.

Apparently the clueless casuals make up the numbers anyway so they don't need the support of the hardcore fans or need to impress us, that's fine but it goes both ways.


----------



## Jackukboxing (Aug 13, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> Nope & that is utterly wank so far. If that undercard was a normal Fight Night card there would be moans. Quigg will fight Cermeno.


Give over. Take Froch/Groves off card and the rest is still better than upcoming matchroom shows


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> it hasn't even been announced yet?


Not officially.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2013)

Grant said:


> Not officially.


nor unofficially. we know of 3 fights.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> nor unofficially. we know of 3 fights.


It won't live up to your minimum PPV requirement.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2013)

Grant said:


> It won't live up to your minimum PPV requirement.


Which is?


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Which is?


You've posted it numerous times.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2013)

Grant said:


> You've posted it numerous times.


so enlighten me?


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> so enlighten me?


I am on my phone. Ain't searching.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2013)

Grant said:


> I am on my phone. Ain't searching.


bottled it.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Yafai will be fighting for some sort of title 
If they could get a world level name for smith that would be good

But this card ain't ppv and I'm not sure the main fight is either .


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> Yafai will be fighting for some sort of title
> If they could get a world level name for smith that would be good
> 
> But this card ain't ppv and I'm not sure the main fight is either .


You don't know what the card is yet!


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

I get the feeling the plan was for Burns to fight Crolla on the undercard but that obviously got scuppered. It all seems too last minute we all know who is available and from that you would have to say its not PPV quality but its has been obvious that was going to be the case for a long time now, but it is PPV so we all have the option not to buy it if we don't like it.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

It'll never happen but I'd still love Galahad for Quigg.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> bottled it.


Bottled it? Shut up you dull cunt. I post off my phone.

You're nothing more than a Hearn fanboy, and now that his PPV aint going to live up to expectations laid out by yourself you're denying posting it.

Showing yourself up Rob.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I think it's clear the undercards sorted but he is drip feeding it.

You don't get important support bouts on a ppv signed a few weeks before because of availability and problems that can arise when finding good opponents.

Or has he made a balls up here.
The thing is if Eddie said this fight was only ppv worthy if it has a great undercard then why would he announce it as ppv before securing the undercard?


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I think it's clear the undercards sorted but he is drip feeding it.
> 
> You don't get important support bouts on a ppv signed a few weeks before because of availability and problems that can arise when finding good opponents.
> 
> ...


It's missing a proper main support and if it had that it would make a massive difference in my eyes. Without one the card feels as if it is lacking something and appears average for a PPV .


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

I think the undercard is very poor for a PPV card, but i think Hearn creates half these problems with massive build up, it's nice hes eager to please but hes not pleasing us is he. Should try and import a big name from abroad to fight one of his fighters.


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

It needs a chief support.

It's all well and good getting as many domestic prospects on a card as possible but it isn't an attraction if it is a completely one-sided fight. That is why Joshua and Campbell shouldn't be "attractions" on this card. They will be future PPV fighters, no doubt, but at this stage of their careers they won't be in any entertaining bouts, and rightfully so.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm sorry but I don't believe that we're being told the whole story. Before Froch/Kessler 2 a lot of us made excuses for Hearn and we were told that X match up had been made but had fallen through for this or that reason and the whole saga continued with a lot of us making excuses for Hearn and saying he had tried and people weren't available etc. 

This time it's the same kind of story but there is no defence for it, why hasn't the undercard been announced yet? Because it's absolute shite and won't make anyone want to buy it, not for any other reason, certainly not because they're still attempting to secure Frampton or any other name fighter. 

I actually think it will get WORSE closer to the time as these PPV's are obviously sold on the basis of the main event, which in this case isn't all that! 

Froch v Groves simply isn't a PPV fight for me and I say that as a fan of both, with a massive under card it's on its way but it doesn't have anything like that, I'd say the under card is weak and for that reason I'm not going to buy it. I hope it does bad figures and they have a re-think, not because I'm anti or pro Hearn just because it's not value for money and is a bit of a piss take.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

He said it would be announced this week. Not looking likely is it?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2013)

Grant said:


> Bottled it? Shut up you dull cunt. I post off my phone.
> 
> You're nothing more than a Hearn fanboy, and now that his PPV aint going to live up to expectations laid out by yourself you're denying posting it.
> 
> Showing yourself up Rob.


What is my PPV requirement? What are my expectations? Answer the question?


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> What is my PPV requirement? What are my expectations? Answer the question?


Not sure you needed the third question mark.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> What is my PPV requirement? What are my expectations? Answer the question?


A marquee British fighter topping the bill.

Supported by three 60/40 type fights.

Plus an American leg.

So, if this card is passable, you wont mind giving me 4/6 over on Betfair for the three main fights under Froch will you?


----------



## Jackukboxing (Aug 13, 2013)

Grant said:


> A marquee British fighter topping the bill.
> 
> Supported by three 60/40 type fights.
> 
> ...


Froch is not a marquee British fighter?

Not a US leg but will Canadian do?

quigg v Cermeno Crolla-Gerhin and Fielding-Allen aren't 60-40 type fights plus potentially smith-Sykes? More to be added plus the Olympians? You can't moan at the card before it's announced. At least we know your expectations now and know they will be more than met


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Jackukboxing said:


> Froch is not a marquee British fighter?
> 
> Not a US leg but will Canadian do?
> 
> quigg v Cermeno Crolla-Gerhin and Fielding-Allen aren't 60-40 type fights plus potentially smith-Sykes? More to be added plus the Olympians? You can't moan at the card before it's announced. At least we know your expectations now and know they will be more than met


They arent my expectations champ.


----------



## Jackukboxing (Aug 13, 2013)

Grant said:


> They arent my expectations champ.


Go ahead and post them up then


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Jackukboxing said:


> Go ahead and post them up then


Let me fiinsh this with Rob first.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2013)

Grant said:


> A marquee British fighter topping the bill.
> 
> Supported by three 60/40 type fights.
> 
> ...


Froch is the marquee name.
Quigg fight hasn't been announced.
Fielding v Allen & Gethin v Crolla are competitive fights.

Pacquiao v Rios could well be a US leg.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Froch is the marquee name.
> Quigg fight hasn't been announced.
> Fielding v Allen & Gethin v Crolla are competitive fights.
> 
> Pacquiao v Rios could well be a US leg.


Let's not forget Rob, in your words this will be sub standard if there aren't three 60/40 support fights.

Let's see where the card falls down when announced.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2013)

Grant said:


> Let's not forget Rob, in your words this will be sub standard if there aren't three 60/40 support fights.
> 
> Let's see where the card falls down when announced.


Read back our conversation! Thats what I said yesterday and you took issue with it ffs!

Quigg only needs a decent opponent and the Pacquiao card to be added to meet those expectations. But even then, I wouldn't be happy with the PPV. So maybe in the future don't put words in peoples mouths without backing it up with an actual quote.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Read back our conversation! Thats what I said yesterday and you took issue with it ffs!
> 
> Quigg only needs a decent opponent and the Pacquiao card to be added to meet those expectations. But even then, I wouldn't be happy with the PPV. So maybe in the future don't put words in peoples mouths without backing it up with an actual quote.


Three things Bobby.

1) I didn't take issue with anything you said last night, you addressed me after I said I'd watch it in the pub rather than pay. I said this cus of none of the fighters interest me massively and none of the fights mooted are PPV worthy.

2) I have the quote, but you type so much agenda driven nonsense you have no idea what you've said, so its funnier this way.

3) If you don't like the PPV either, why did you get so defensive when I said I wouldn't be buying?


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Grant said:


> Three things Bobby.
> 
> 1) I didn't take issue with anything you said last night, you addressed me after I said I'd watch it in the pub rather than pay. I said this cus of none of the fighters interest me massively and none of the fights mooted are PPV worthy.
> 
> ...


When someone starts referring to Rob as Bobby its always a good indication that they are getting properly irritated :lol:


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> When someone starts referring to Rob as Bobby its always a good indication that they are getting properly irritated :lol:


Haha, not at all.

I like debating with Rob, he's ok.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2013)

Grant said:


> Haha, not at all.
> 
> I like debating with Rob, he's ok.


i like debating with you as well. but you are being a fucking twat the last two days.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> i like debating with you as well. but you are being a fucking twat the last two days.


Rob, I said I don't like the card and you said it aint been confirmed yet, implying I am judging too early.

Then you say you don't like the suggested card either :rofl


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2013)

Grant said:


> Rob, I said I don't like the card and you said it aint been confirmed yet, implying I am judging too early.
> 
> Then you say you don't like the suggested card either :rofl


Uuuuummmmm no thats not what happend. You need to read back.

- You were critical of the card. 
- I said the card has not even been finalised.
- You tried to dig me out and said it wouldn't meet my requirements for a PPV.
- I asked what are those requirements.
- You wouldn't answer.
- I asked you again to tell me what my requirements are for a PPV.
- You finally told me what my requirements were but got it wrong.
- I told you (even though you were wrong) that the card would meet the requirements you suggested, but not my own
- You then said its to early to judge because he card it not finalised.........which is what I bloody said!!!
- and now we are here.

My requirements for a PPV would be a Marquee main event between to marquee fighters. Froch is, Groves is not. He hasn't even headlined a Sky show! Then 3 60-40 fights plus a US leg.

Seeing as you are such an expert on what I have and have not said in the past, you should no that as the main event is not of the quality I would expect, the undercard should be improved and have 5 competative 60-40 fights instead of 3.

At this point in time that is still very much possible.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Uuuuummmmm no thats not what happend. You need to read back.
> 
> - You were critical of the card. Yup.
> - I said the card has not even been finalised. Yup
> ...


I got fuck all wrong champ. I am looking at a post you made to that effect now.

How is telling you that this card doesn't meet requirements you put in text digging at you? It's irrefutable. You are too precious sometimes, it wasnt criticsm.

As I said, you write a lot of agenda driven nonsense, forget it, then write something completely different.

For instance,

'' A £15 PPV should have a World title fight as Main event featuring a British fighter. The British fighter needs to be a marquee name. ''

Is different to what you're saying now. You've got every angle covered.

Listen Rob, sometimes you won't agree to the obvious. It's pointless debating.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

I'll be buying it. I don't have normal Sky Sports so the £15 doesn't bother me.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

my issue is, that if this is ppv then so many of the other good fights on the horizon are as well. im not convinced its a good idea to make these marquee fights hidden to the casual fan like this. for example quigg vs frampton, is that ppv? its a much better fight than froch groves in my opinion. froch vs groves, quigg vs frampton on the same card £15 is worthy. 

it really seems that the desired objective is to move to point that any decent domestic fight between two world or fringe world level fighters or any fight where a domestic challenger takes on a large name opponent becomes a serious contender for ppv. we could also end up with a situation where any boxer that is a world champ defending a title becomes ppv more often than not, as is happening with froch.

if i was hearn or the fighters i would want this. if i was sky i would also want this but with a product that doesnt damage the brand like haye vs audley etc.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

raymann said:


> my issue is, that if this is ppv then so many of the other good fights on the horizon are as well. im not convinced its a good idea to make these marquee fights hidden to the casual fan like this. for example quigg vs frampton, is that ppv? its a much better fight than froch groves in my opinion. froch vs groves, quigg vs frampton on the same card £15 is worthy.
> 
> it really seems that the desired objective is to move to point that any decent domestic fight between two world or fringe world level fighters or any fight where a domestic challenger takes on a large name opponent becomes a serious contender for ppv. we could also end up with a situation where any boxer that is a world champ defending a title becomes ppv more often than not, as is happening with froch.
> 
> if i was hearn or the fighters i would want this. if i was sky i would also want this but with a product that doesnt damage the brand like haye vs audley etc.


Spot on.

A PPV on a subscription channel like sky has to be a mega event.

Froch-groves doesn't come near it,and to be honest froch-ward doesn't even come near it although for the boxing fan it's great.

We are talking mayweather coming to the uk type of stuff.we pay for sky sports anyway so why should we pay the extra.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

I agree. Im going to both this and Haye-Fury so dont really care but I hope the PPV figs bomb so fighters like Carl Froch and Haye dont feel the right to fight on PPV every time and earn £3m+ per fight. There is no reason this couldnt have been on normal Sky Sports..


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

this is the dictionary definition of a good domestic fight. nothing more. thats the bar thats been set, worryingly low for me, and now we have to see what comes next. what do i think? lots more ppv if people buy it.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

I will be buying it twice, the idea Froch won't eat if we don't support this PPV is too much for me to handle. This poor guy is on the bones of his arse support the PPV.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> I will be buying it twice, the idea Froch won't eat if we don't support this PPV is too much for me to handle. This poor guy is on the bones of his arse support the PPV.


If i was froch the main thing I'd be eating is his stunning wife's beautiful vagina.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> I will be buying it twice, the idea Froch won't eat if we don't support this PPV is too much for me to handle. This poor guy is on the bones of his arse support the PPV.


I'll be feasting on a kebab that night Gary, may even bung the owner a fiver.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

i say all this, but i should probably clarify, i live in france so i couldnt pay for sky/boxnation/ppv if i wanted!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

One to watch said:


> If i was froch the main thing I'd be eating is his stunning wife's beautiful vagina.


:lol:


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

One to watch said:


> If i was froch the main thing I'd be eating is his stunning wife's beautiful vagina.


What and leave her mouth open? You do realise she might actually talk, I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy, cock in the mouth, its the logical thing to do.


----------



## yaltamaltadavid (Sep 17, 2013)

One to watch said:


> If i was froch the main thing I'd be eating is his stunning wife's beautiful vagina.


Hey...

Your PMs here are full... so check your messages at http://westsideboxing.proboards.com/index.cgi

It's regarding... 'the revolution'


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Didnt Eddie say this would be announced last week? :yep


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Think he might not have factored in having problems with Smith and McDonnell.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

this is going to tank..


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

One to watch said:


> If i was froch the main thing I'd be eating is his stunning wife's beautiful vagina.


They could throw that in as well and I still wouldn't be buying it!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

JonnyBGoode said:


> They could throw that in as well and I still wouldn't be buying it!


Now I know your joking.

A night with her could cost a lot more than 15 quid and I wouldn't quibble.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Now I know your joking.
> 
> A night with her could cost a lot more than 15 quid and I wouldn't quibble.


I meant watching it on the PPV rather than getting the night with her but even then I think I'd leave it, it would cost thousands in dental treatment once Froch found out anyway, £15 would be false advertising.....


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

JonnyBGoode said:


> I meant watching it on the PPV rather than getting the night with her but even then I think I'd leave it, it would cost thousands in dental treatment once Froch found out anyway, £15 would be false advertising.....


Ha ha yeah good point.

And a thread for the lounge.

Would you bang Rachel cordingly if you knew froch would find out and battered you?


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

I'd be more worried about the damage my missus would do to me in all honesty, Froch would take me out in a single blow to the jaw whereas she would almost certainly stiletto my testicles repeatedly and set my car on fire....


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Under a month away and still no news, appalling stuff!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bill said:


> Under a month away and still no news, appalling stuff!


:deal

It's a joke.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :deal
> 
> It's a joke.


You would think that if it was this brilliant undercard Eddie said it was and needed, he would be raving about it by now. Really is poor form from him and is proving himself to be the lying son of a bitch I knew he was.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

It was supposed to be Quigg & McDonnell as chief support. Quigg will probably have Cermeno & haven't a clue about Jamie.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2013)

Bill said:


> Under a month away and still no news, appalling stuff!


I thought you were never going to talk about this again?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I thought you were never going to talk about this again?


I changed my mind, now that its got anything to do with you, you pompous twat.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2013)

Bill said:


> I changed my mind, now that its got anything to do with you, you pompous twat.


ok Lloyld.


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

So far..

Froch vs Groves - ibf/wba
Quigg vs TBA - wba
Crolla vs Gethin - Brit
Fielding vs Allen - Comm
Yafai vs Robinson - Eng
Smith vs TBA - (probably a title fight)
Joshua and Cardle.

Taking shape but still not quite there, I guess McDonnel was the plan, they could still have him on in an ibf interbauble fight. Callum Smith possible too, really needs to be announced in full before the beginning of november.


----------



## Rutzini (Jun 22, 2013)

Alan-Francis-85 said:


> So far..
> 
> Froch vs Groves - ibf/wba
> Quigg vs TBA - wba
> ...


No bother, it's not on box office....that's a guess but it cant be...???


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

It's not looking too great so far....


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

Paullow said:


> It's not looking too great so far....


I cant wait mate, should be a good night of boxing!


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

Rutzini said:


> No bother, it's not on box office....that's a guess but it cant be...???


Why not mate? its as packed a card as we can get in this country.


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

Alan-Francis-85 said:


> Why not mate? its as packed a card as we can get in this country.


It's a shit card!!! Yea there is a number of decent British names on it but the fights themselves??


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

DaveT said:


> It's a shit card!!! Yea there is a number of decent British names on it but the fights themselves??


Im lookin forward to it mate, cant wait!


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

It's not a great undercard at all, Quigg will be in with an easy defence on such short notice. Gethin vs Crolla is mildly interesting but this card is nowhere near what Eddie claimed it would be.

I'm pretty sure Eddie went even more over the top in another Kugan interview but I still don't think it is good enough for to support a fight which could easily have been regular Sky Sports.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Alan-Francis-85 said:


> I cant wait mate, should be a good night of boxing!


You going to it mate?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Im going to this but Not very impressed after the massive promises being made a month or two ago...


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Also going to this, I was hoping for a stronger card in all honesty.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Big risk this is for Hearn.
He'd better hope Groves has a chin all of a sudden because this night could be Haye/Harrison all over again


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

Paullow said:


> You going to it mate?


nope, just watching on tv.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Apparently announced on Monday or Tuesday of next week according to hearn. Hes getting some serious shit on twitter over this..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Apparently announced on Monday or Tuesday of next week according to hearn. Hes getting some serious shit on twitter over this..


Rightly so, announcing a shit undercard 3 weeks before the event is a joke.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Fully deserves every bit of stick for this, talked big and backed none of it up.

I'd be very surprised if anything good was added.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

I think he's earned a chance before we crucify him just yet. There could be something out of the blue - what about Argenis Mendez against Stephen Smith for the IBF SFW? Wishful thinking I know but he'll pull something out.

What about these new signings? We assume McDonnell will be on but how about David Price in a semi decent fight?


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Lilo said:


> What about these new signings? We assume McDonnell will be on but how about David Price in a semi decent fight?


That could go on any old undercard.

Wouldnt add to the PPV.


----------



## Jakemilo (Nov 12, 2012)

Mendez next fight was out at purse bids week before last and his opponents promoter won with a $51k bid


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Lilo said:


> I think he's earned a chance before we crucify him just yet. There could be something out of the blue - what about Argenis Mendez against Stephen Smith for the IBF SFW? Wishful thinking I know but he'll pull something out.
> 
> What about these new signings? We assume McDonnell will be on but how about David Price in a semi decent fight?


Mendez is fighting some Cuban, it's a mandatory. Winning purse bid was only 50k as well.

I've asked Eddie twice about the undercard on twitter (politely!) and he's just ignored me :sad2:lol:


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

what a joke


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

When he said there would be 6 or 7 title fights on the card it seems he was talking about fighters that were at that time under contract with other promoters, now there is litigation involved things have slowed down.


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Marlow said:


> When he said there would be 6 or 7 title fights on the card it seems he was talking about fighters that were at that time under contract with other promoters, now there is litigation involved things have slowed down.


Think it was Froch, Quigg, McDonnell, Smith, Gethin, Fielding and Yafai (English)


----------



## Jun Fan (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Anybody tell me what rob has done to get banned and is it temporary.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I won't be paying for this. The card isn't horrible but I do think that to warrant £15, it had to have more depth than it currently does. The plan was obviously to get McDonnell in a world title fight, meaning there'd be three world title bouts, and it's a shame that it hasn't happened because the inclusion of McDonnell/Malinga probably would have been enough to warrant PPV prices. The full card is yet to be released, so it could well improve, but at such short notice, I wouldn't expect any quality additions.

As always though, Hearn and Sky will be the one who loses out if the fans dislike the PPV because it will mean small or no profit for them as fans just won't buy it. If people buy it solely because of Froch/Groves, then that's their choice but for me, I'd want more depth.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

"Trust me" was Eddie's famous last words.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> "Trust me" was Eddie's famous last words.


Great avatar.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Jamie McDonnell has been added. Opponent TBA


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Do we know how many fights will be televised?


----------



## Gazanta87 (Aug 9, 2013)

Think the broadcast starts at 6pm. Would imagine main event would be around 11pm, Full undercard will be announced on the 6th according to Eddie.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Which is after the undercard for London will be announced. Bit of a pisstake.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Marlow said:


> Which is after the undercard for London will be announced. Bit of a pisstake.


Jesus. So you're the type of guy to whinge about when undercards are announced?

Alrighty then.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2013)

Lilo said:


> Jesus. So you're the type of guy to whinge about when undercards are announced?
> 
> Alrighty then.


Whats wrong with that. if fights are not announced its most likley because they are not signed. which means some opponent have 2 weeks notice.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Whats wrong with that. if fights are not announced its most likley because they are not signed. which means some opponent have 2 weeks notice.


Or is he drip feeding it.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Lilo said:


> Jesus. So you're the type of guy to whinge about when undercards are announced?
> 
> Alrighty then.


Wasn't really a whinge was it?

Get back in your pram.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Hearn doesn't seem the type to spring a surprise, he would already be bragging about the undercard on twitter if it was any good, will be gash.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

To be fair it's a far better undercard than froch-Kessler.

I understand it has to be,but it isn't that bad is it.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

One to watch said:


> To be fair it's a far better undercard than froch-Kessler.
> 
> I understand it has to be,but it isn't that bad is it.


That's not the point, Eddie has given it the big sell on a number of occasions using a load of salesman speak about how good an undercard he would provide for this. He has failed to deliver with this show and people are rightly annoyed.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Exact quote: "If it is pay-per-view, the card will be OUTRAGEOUS."


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

WhoDatNation said:


> That's not the point, Eddie has given it the big sell on a number of occasions using a load of salesman speak about how good an undercard he would provide for this. He has failed to deliver with this show and people are rightly annoyed.


Yeah and that's to be expected I'm afraid.

I'm not going to bitch over it as it's decent.

Gethin v crolla is a good match
Quigg is defending his WBA belt,so must be a reasonable opponent
Fielding has a good opponent for commenwealth bout
Stephen smith and Jamie McDonnell have first bouts for matchroom.should be half decent.
Plus some amateur stars showcased.

That ain't bad.
Add it to a good main event and it's a good night of boxing.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Yeah and that's to be expected I'm afraid.
> 
> I'm not going to bitch over it as it's decent.
> 
> ...


It's shit mate, pure and simple, your an intelligent bloke, stop making excuses for the lying prick, this is costing boxing fans extra and all in all it devalues the sport because its shit and not worth the money, Hearn is trying to fleece people, its as simple as that.

We adreed a while ago that to be on PPV or for a card that's worthy of PPV then the fights need to be competitive, what the fuck is Joshua or Campbell doing on there and why is that great fighter TBA appearing?


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Outrageous to me would have been McDonnell, Burns and Barker in good fights. Every (real) British world titlist in one night is an outrageous premise. At the moment, what we have is just a typical card but slightly deeper. Can anyone really say any of the support bouts are highly anticipated...


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Crolla/Gethin is a decent fight but there's fuck all else atm.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Had the fight not sold out in 11 minutes (as they claim) the undercard would be a lot stronger.

It's all subliminal marketing by Matchroom. They are portraying to the casual fan that every Froch fight is an 'event not to be missed' - & as it sold out in 11 minutes it's now officially the 'hottest ticket in town' and therefore when everyone is talking about the fight at work on Monday, you dont want to be the guy who didn't watch it.

I don't this this PPV will bomb because it isn't being aimed at the hardcore fan, it's being aimed at your average sports fan.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Hearn on his latest ifilm video stating that if Groves wins, he'll expect to be a SkyBoxOffice fighter


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

..TheUzi.. said:


> Hearn on his latest ifilm video stating that if Groves wins, he'll expect to be a SkyBoxOffice fighter


Cunt. Absolute cunt.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> Outrageous to me would have been McDonnell, Burns and Barker in good fights. Every (real) British world titlist in one night is an outrageous premise. At the moment, what we have is just a typical card but slightly deeper. Can anyone really say any of the support bouts are highly anticipated...


McDonnell is on the card; Burns had his jaw broke (would have been on the card v Crolla); Barker fights on Dec7th (Sturm was never coming here). But the card is shit.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

This card is complete fucking shit. Hearn completely bullshits fans again, shock.


----------



## moon (Jun 16, 2012)

Any news on Quigg's opponent yet?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> This card is complete fucking shit. Hearn completely bullshits fans again, shock.


Yet some people on here defend it, they don't seem to grasp that accepting this bullshit only condones Edward to do more of the same, it's only going to get worse not better, whoever buys this PPV is helping to kill boxing and giving Eddie the green light to try and fleece us further, I can't tell people what to do with money that's up to them but by supporting this they are harming the sport I love, part of me want's to hunt them down and kick their bollocks in sadly the law forbids me from doing this.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bill said:


> Yet some people on here defend it, they don't seem to grasp that accepting this bullshit only condones Edward to do more of the same, it's only going to get worse not better, whoever buys this PPV is helping to kill boxing and giving Eddie the green light to try and fleece us further, I can't tell people what to do with money that's up to them but by supporting this they are harming the sport I love, part of me want's to hunt them down and kick their bollocks in sadly the law forbids me from doing this.


When Hearn does stuff like this I get so angry that I wish somebody would have kicked Barry Hearn in the bollocks 30 years ago, then maybe Edward wouldn't have been born.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> When Hearn does stuff like this I get so angry that I wish somebody would have kicked Barry Hearn in the bollocks 30 years ago, then maybe Edward wouldn't have been born.


The apple dosen't fall far from the tree as the saying go's and his old man's a complete cunt.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> This card is complete fucking shit. Hearn completely bullshits fans again, shock.


Come on man.

It's not what we want for our money.

But you say 'this card is complete fucking shit' and that's just not true.

I'm not a Hearn supporter or believe ppv is needed either but this is a good card of British boxing.the only other card that's comparable this year is cleverly-kovalev,so if it's one of the best cards of the year.how is it completely fucking shit.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> When Hearn does stuff like this I get so angry that I wish somebody would have kicked Barry Hearn in the bollocks 30 years ago, then maybe Edward wouldn't have been born.


Oh my god,you have lost the plot.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

i'll be watching it (legally) but I will try and encourage someone to have a fair few round (7 or 8) who would probably be buying it anyway and each throw a couple of quid in. If most did this it would be ideal as people would still get to see a half decent card (if it was on normal Sky it would be considered 'good') for cheap (£2), et they wouldn't be receiving the amount of buys they would be anticipating.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Whether you think it's a poor card or not, some of the reactions here are embarrassing. "Killing the sport"? Really? The only thing that will happen if Hearn puts on a bad card is that fewer people will buy it and he'll lose money which is what you want to happen, right? All these posts crying about it and saying things like "I knew hearn was a bullshitter all along!!!" are hilarious. It's like listening to a sulky 12 year old girl who didn't get an autograph from One Direction, so their love turned to hate.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Oh my god,you have lost the plot.


I'm extremely hungover in my defence.

No, this card is crap mate. It would be distinctly average if it were on normal Sky. Tell me one really good fight on that undercard? Quigg and McDonnell will be up against a a couple of no marks, Stephen Smith won't be defending the British title, Joshua and Campbell will both have 1st round KO jobs again. The only half-decent fight is Gethin vs Crolla and even that isn't the most exciting sounding fight in the world. There's just next to nothing there after months of being promised a "monster" card. Sky and Hearn just taking us for mugs again, it really twists my tit. Yet people still defend it, beggars belief.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bill said:


> The apple dosen't fall far from the tree as the saying go's and his old man's a complete cunt.


I hate Barry far worse than Eddie. I've slated Eddie a lot on here recently but I have praised him in the past when I feel he's merited it. He's done some good things as well as bad, that can't be denied.

Can't stand old Bazza though, he's the Harry Redknapp of boxing. Can't trust him as far as you could throw him, boxing fans should never forgive him for the way he bailed out on the sport and left it in crisis.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> I'm extremely hungover in my defence.
> 
> No, this card is crap mate. It would be distinctly average if it were on normal Sky. Tell me one really good fight on that undercard? Quigg and McDonnell will be up against a a couple of no marks, Stephen Smith won't be defending the British title, Joshua and Campbell will both have 1st round KO jobs again. The only half-decent fight is Gethin vs Crolla and even that isn't the most exciting sounding fight in the world. There's just next to nothing there after months of being promised a "monster" card. Sky and Hearn just taking us for mugs again, it really twists my tit. Yet people still defend it, beggars belief.


I'm not going to argue with you about it as you seem like a sound bloke.

This is what I think.

1.it isn't ppv worthy.
2.it is a good card.

It's as simple as that really.

I don't have a problem with anyone knocking the ppv quality.but I will defend it if a card is described as poor when it isn't.
And for what it's worth I will buy it but that's no indication of quality as I've always pretty much bought any going.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> I'm extremely hungover in my defence.
> 
> No, this card is crap mate. *It would be distinctly average if it were on normal Sky*. Tell me one really good fight on that undercard? Quigg and McDonnell will be up against a a couple of no marks, Stephen Smith won't be defending the British title, Joshua and Campbell will both have 1st round KO jobs again. The only half-decent fight is Gethin vs Crolla and even that isn't the most exciting sounding fight in the world. There's just next to nothing there after months of being promised a "monster" card. Sky and Hearn just taking us for mugs again, it really twists my tit. Yet people still defend it, beggars belief.


Can't agree here mate. The main event, Crolla/Gethin and another 'world title' fight makes it far better then a normal card. I agree with one to watch though, it's good but just not PPV worthy.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> I'm extremely hungover in my defence.
> 
> No, this card is crap mate. *It would be distinctly average if it were on normal Sky*. Tell me one really good fight on that undercard? Quigg and McDonnell will be up against a a couple of no marks, Stephen Smith won't be defending the British title, Joshua and Campbell will both have 1st round KO jobs again. The only half-decent fight is Gethin vs Crolla and even that isn't the most exciting sounding fight in the world. There's just next to nothing there after months of being promised a "monster" card. Sky and Hearn just taking us for mugs again, it really twists my tit. Yet people still defend it, beggars belief.


That's just not true.

Froch/Groves
Crolla/Gethin

This alone would be better than average for a normal sky card.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

DP


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

One to watch said:


> 1.it isn't ppv worthy.
> 2.it is a good


Yeah I agree. The plan was with McDonnell v Malinga as well as Quigg. I think the card overall is good but Hearn saying it would be "outrageous" and a "monster card" pissed me off when it's not at all. 
IMO, for what PPV is worth, this card is average and borderline PPV


----------



## murpet (Oct 24, 2013)

Its not exactly a stretch to open your laptop and watch it for free if you don't feel its value for money.

Or better still, watch it down the pub (again for free) with some added atmosphere.

So what's with all the fucking moaning?

Eddie hearns not exactly conned your old gran out of £15 of her pension. He's selling a product. If you don't want to buy it then... don't buy it!

If he has priced it wrongly or the product isn't quite what customers expected then it won't sell. Prices will be lowered or the product withdrawn (as it was in 2011).

The nature of boxing on TV is stars are built on the premier channels and then gradually moved to PPV. Granted our british "stars" are no mayweather or pacquaio as with the US PPVs - but then again your not being routinley charged $50-80 a fight either!

The shitty reality is that sky are showing boxing in the hope of generating these types of PPV events. Its not a mainstream sport so unfortunetly - no money for sky = less boxing shown on sky!

I'm not saying buy it or be doomed to less boxing on sky in the future. Bit unless boxing starts to pull the viewer figures then were stuck with PPV (hopefully some which will be worthy) if we want sky to commit to boxing content.


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Jack said:


> Whether you think it's a poor card or not, some of the reactions here are embarrassing. "Killing the sport"? Really? The only thing that will happen if Hearn puts on a bad card is that fewer people will buy it and he'll lose money which is what you want to happen, right? All these posts crying about it and saying things like "I knew hearn was a bullshitter all along!!!" are hilarious. It's like listening to a sulky 12 year old girl who didn't get an autograph from One Direction, so their love turned to hate.


Preach


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

murpet said:


> Its not exactly a stretch to open your laptop and watch it for free if you don't feel its value for money.
> 
> Or better still, watch it down the pub (again for free) with some added atmosphere.
> 
> ...


This, the moaning really is ridiculous.

I dont understand why people seem to think this is the start of the great ppv conspiracy and that if anyone buys this then suddenly all fights will be on ppv, its obviously not the case.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2013)

So at best we are looking at;

Froch v Groves
Quigg v Cermano
Crolla v Gethin
Fielding v Allen

Should be dropped to regular Sky.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> So at best we are looking at;
> 
> Froch v Groves
> Quigg v Cermano
> ...


He had a chance to raise the bar and has failed to do so.

I think he'll put on a lot of fights and justify it that way to himself.

If you compare it to Degale/Groves then obviously it's miles better but that shouldn't really be a barometer for quality.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2013)

Marlow said:


> He had a chance to raise the bar and has failed to do so.
> 
> I think he'll put on a lot of fights and justify it that way to himself.
> 
> If you compare it to Degale/Groves then obviously it's miles better but that shouldn't really be a barometer for quality.


I don't doubt that Hearn tried to make a quality card. But he needs to stop talking big until he actually delivers.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

It was his continual bigging up the card which got people intrigued, only to be let down bigtime.
He did the same when announcing Brooks opponent, Senchenko?? Really??

Hopefully he learns his lesson and doesnt speculate as much because there are haters dying for him to fuck up, like he has done here 
He's saying this on Ifilm too so he's talking to serious boxing fans.

I quite like Hearn but i hate getting bullshitted and to me he's coming across as a bullshitter


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> I don't doubt that Hearn tried to make a quality card. But he needs to stop talking big until he actually delivers.


I totally agree with this.

Hearn is attempting big shows and we should be thankful that sky have a promoter trying to bring good fights to us.

But the 'outrageous undercard' talk isn't necessary.a good bill will be noticed by boxing fans without a promoter needing to hype it.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

..TheUzi.. said:


> It was his continual bigging up the card which got people intrigued, only to be let down bigtime.
> He did the same when announcing Brooks opponent, Senchenko?? Really??
> 
> Hopefully he learns his lesson and doesnt speculate as much because there are haters dying for him to fuck up, like he has done here
> ...


Totally. He needs to call it 'outrageous' when the cards announced, not when there are no deals confirmed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2013)

If you add Smith v Sykes and McDonnell v Malinga to the equation then its an awesome card. But when Hearn said the outrageous comment, both were signed to other promoters. So......


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I totally agree with this.
> 
> Hearn is attempting big shows and we should be thankful that sky have a promoter trying to bring good fights to us.
> 
> But the 'outrageous undercard' talk isn't necessary.a good bill will be noticed by boxing fans without a promoter needing to hype it.


I don't really get why Hearn should get credit for trying to bring us good fights if he's also charging an extra £15 a go just to watch it on top of our subscriptions.

If this was another promoter trying to do the same thing with a different fighter but putting it on Primetime for £15 people would be slating them for it!

I don't think it's killing the sport and I'm not up in arms about the whole thing I'm simply not going to bother buying it but it's foolish to think that this isn't setting a precedent for the future because every time a PPV event makes Sky and Matchroom and whichever fighter is on the bill extra income it just gives them more incentive to do another one.

That's all fine and dandy if it's Haye/Fury with a stacked under card but if it's another #2 in their weight category champion simply fighting their mandatory challenger who happens to be British with a dross under card then obviously as a boxing fan you're not exactly going to be swinging from the rafters in delight. There is absolutely no excuse whatsoever for Sky not picking up the Pac/Rios fight and including it in the deal, that would have been enough I think to sway a lot of the hardcore fans into purchasing the card, myself included, their failure to do so just shows that they're doing the absolute minimum and waiting to see if they'll get away with it in terms of the purchase stats.

If this makes me a crying little bitch then so be it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2013)

JonnyBGoode said:


> I don't really get why Hearn should get credit for trying to bring us good fights if he's also charging an extra £15 a go just to watch it on top of our subscriptions.
> 
> If this was another promoter trying to do the same thing with a different fighter but putting it on Primetime for £15 people would be slating them for it!
> 
> ...


Not sure what world your living in if you don't think Hearn is and will get slated. One poster has given him credit&#8230;.thats it. Pretty much everybody else will slag him off.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

JonnyBGoode said:


> There is absolutely no excuse whatsoever for Sky not picking up the Pac/Rios fight and including it in the deal, that would have been enough I think to sway a lot of the hardcore fans into purchasing the card, myself included, their failure to do so just shows that they're doing the absolute minimum and waiting to see if they'll get away with it in terms of the purchase stats.


Completely agree, madness for them not to get that fight


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Absolute joke of a ppv card. Decent sky sports 1 card but nothing to go mental about. 

Sick of him putting his guys in with dross. Quigg and Burns would have been on this against no hopers if it was possible I bet. Think Hearn is doing a decent ish job but his ppv's have been terrible and his cards with Woodhouse/Matthews or last week's Hull card with Campbell headlining need to improve. The main event has to be noteworthy.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Is the rest of the card still being announced today?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Marlow said:


> Is the rest of the card still being announced today?


Tomorrow isn't it?


----------



## Alba (Aug 4, 2013)

Marlow said:


> Is the rest of the card still being announced today?


i cannae say too much but something will be announced, soon. Very Soon


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

It shouldn`t be ppv but it will be one of the best cards of the year despite people saying it`s shit or would be a decent SS1 card it would in fact be a brilliant ss1 card.The best card of the year was Wazzas Cardiff card and as that wasn`t ppv so it makes that one better.The most annoying thing is that Hearn had the chance to set a new standard and has failed to do so,even if this card matches up well to ppvs the past it doesn`t make it right.


----------



## Jakemilo (Nov 12, 2012)

Marlow said:


> Is the rest of the card still being announced today?


Hearn said today on twitter last week ,this morning he said he was in for a knee op this aft


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Alba said:


> i cannae say too much but something will be announced, soon. Very Soon


Pointless post Alba!


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Alba said:


> i cannae say too much but something will be announced, soon. Very Soon


Cheers for the response, glad it will be soon, hope they don't announce it after the 23rd cos it will be a bit of an anti-climax.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Still due today apparently.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Dun dun duuuun... I reckon we've already got a solid idea of it. And it's shit.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2013)

Alba said:


> i cannae say too much but something will be announced, soon. Very Soon


Lol stop doing this!


----------



## Alba (Aug 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Pointless post Alba!


You think? Once the Sun sets, the shadows will be revealed.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Alba said:


> You think? Once the Sun sets, the shadows will be revealed.


:lol:


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

This stuff Hearn spouts about it couldn't be made without PPV is bollocks. The truth is Carl Froch could not earn £1.5 million without PPV and Groves is the only boxer who can make a Carl Froch fight PPV.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

We was promised a bumper card. There's not enough bump here for PPV.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

This announcement is postponed again. He said it would have been released the week after Haye-Fury...


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Would love to know apart from Burns Vs Crolla what Eddie had planned to make this 'outrageous'. It's actually really poor - definitely not paying for this, hopefully can get a few mates together or will be risking the buffering


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Smith V Sykes
McDonell V Malinga

Both of which have obviously fallen through..


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm normally a pretty big Hearn defender but I'm close to not buying this


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

tdw said:


> I'm normally a pretty big Hearn defender but I'm close to not buying this


Same. I often don't understand the shite he gets off various posters on here, but this really is very poor. You probably have a 6/10 main event which obviously needs big support if PPV status, but in reality we have been left with a very good SS1 event. Def not paying £15 for this. Disappointed, especially as it is their second last domestic card of 2013


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Paullow said:


> Same. I often don't understand the shite he gets off various posters on here, but this really is very poor. You probably have a 6/10 main event which obviously needs big support if PPV status, but in reality we have been left with a very good SS1 event. Def not paying £15 for this. Disappointed, especially as it is their second last domestic card of 2013


As someone posted earlier, I think he is embarrassed by it.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

I hope to god this PPV flops. Hearn's done well so far in his career as a promoter but this is a low point, utter dross.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm struggling to understand the overreaction again.

I don't want PPV and I don't fancy Eddie Hearn but this card is way better as a whole than the awful froch-Kessler card which was held up solely by the main event (unless you count bellew-chilemba 1)


----------



## Body shot (Aug 29, 2013)

Dunno what to do with regards to paying for it. Part of me thinks not to buy it because Boxnation is only a tenner a month and is far better value and the strength of the undercard is average at best. But I love Froch and he's my favourite sportsman let alone fighter so I don't know what to do.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I'm struggling to understand the overreaction again.
> 
> I don't want PPV and I don't fancy Eddie Hearn but this card is way better as a whole than the awful froch-Kessler card which was held up solely by the main event (unless you count bellew-chilemba 1)


Judging it on the Kessler card is not saying much.

The over reaction is due the the fact honest Eddie promised an "Outrageous" card.


----------



## Body shot (Aug 29, 2013)

Sky should of got Pacquiao v Rios. The ppv would of been far more acceptable. There was no reason why sky couldn't of picked this up before Boxnation did.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Judging it on the Kessler card is not saying much.
> 
> The over reaction is due the the fact honest Eddie promised an "Outrageous" card.


Yeah but forget that.he is a fucking promoter so of course he make promises he can't live up to.

This card is as good a PPV as most we get,the last 3 were froch-Kessler,McDonnell-ceja and hatton-senchenko.this isn't miles worse than the level set in recent times.

People need to realise that this is Britain not America,our promoters can't provide outrageous deep cards stacked with world title fights.they never have done and they never will.
A promoter has talked up his show and everyone's gutted Jesus man the naivety of people who have followed the sport for years is shocking.

Just everyone please enjoy the fucking boxing.we get plenty of good shows in this country but sometimes I'm not sure all our fans deserve them.we are one of the Most established countries in the world for boxing and events,despite our small population and inability to appeal to the best boxers in the world.we still put on good shows.


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> I'm struggling to understand the overreaction again.
> 
> I don't want PPV and I don't fancy Eddie Hearn but this card is way better as a whole than the awful froch-Kessler card which was held up solely by the main event (unless you count bellew-chilemba 1)


Perhaps you are underreacting?! The main event is weaker (although I actually think Groves has a better chance than I thought Kessler did) and Hearn openly admitted that by itself it wasn't PPV worthy. Bellew-Chilemba wasn't pretty but it was a real fight. This has Crolla-Gethin and showcases for Quigg and Fielding. The undercard is a bit better with a weaker main event


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> I'm struggling to understand the overreaction again.
> 
> I don't want PPV and I don't fancy Eddie Hearn but this card is way better as a whole than the awful froch-Kessler card which was held up solely by the main event (unless you count bellew-chilemba 1)


Froch Kessler were two elite fighters, with history.

You don't mind paying when that is the case.

If this was Froch-Ward there wouldn't be a peep.

But when the main event isnt worthy of PPV, the undercard needs to make up the shortfall.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Grant said:


> Froch Kessler were two elite fighters, with history.
> 
> You don't mind paying when that is the case.
> 
> ...


I know I know I get all that and I agree with It to a degree but I'm just fed up with all the negativity about what is the second biggest show of the year in this country.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Grant said:


> Froch Kessler were two elite fighters, with history.
> 
> You don't mind paying when that is the case.
> 
> ...


Pretty much this.

It's not as if Sky Sports is cheap either it's like £70odd quid a month so to add an extra £15 is taking the piss as far as I am concerned. The chief support is just ridiculous.


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Yeah but forget that.he is a fucking promoter so of course he make promises he can't live up to.
> 
> This card is as good a PPV as most we get,the last 3 were froch-Kessler,McDonnell-ceja and hatton-senchenko.this isn't miles worse than the level set in recent times.
> 
> ...


Hatton-Senchenko card was miles ahead of this. Quigg-Munroe, Buckland-Foster, Rabchenko-Vitu all real fights underneath arguably a better main event. McDonnell was a completely different situation, don't think it is really fair to compare it. Haye-Fury, Quigg-Salinas and the Lee fight was much better than this.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I know I know I get all that and I agree with It to a degree but I'm just fed up with all the negativity about what is the second biggest show of the year in this country.


The negativity will get far worse, this time in 2 weeks time when it is fully confirmed.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Froch-Groves doesn't need to be PPV. Instead Hearn and Sky want to fill their pockets, as they believe it will sell, as Froch's credibility and generally known to the casual fan. As well as promoting it a 'British grudge match'. 
What needed to happen, was either non-PPV, keep the 20,000 ticket sales gate revenue and have a terrible undercard. Or to put it on PPV and have an 'outrageous' card - the latter is what Hearn tried to do. He thought he could sign these 'big' fights for this card, except the fighters promoters wouldn't allow (McDonnell-Malinga).


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> I know I know I get all that and I agree with It to a degree but I'm just fed up with all the negativity about what is the second biggest show of the year in this country.


When people are paying £15 they want to see something they couldn't see otherwise.

When thats not the case there is going to be negativity.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

What's also annoying is that even at 12pm he still said it would be announced today, unless something else has gone wrong why lie?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2013)

Marlow said:


> What's also annoying is that even at 12pm he still said it would be announced today, unless something else has gone wrong why lie?


theres allot of issues going on with the board relating to McDonnell & Smith.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> theres allot of issues going on with the board relating to McDonnell & Smith.


That he thought would be ok after midday?


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

BREAKING: Howard Foster to referee Carl Froch v George Groves.

:ibutt I hate Foster. Once again, somebody's getting stopped. Put your mortgage on the fight not going the distance!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

This is the thing that really pisses me off about Eddie. He gets caught up in the heat of the moment and promises things he can't deliver.

Just like when he said in the Brook-Jones post fight interview that he'd be bringing a big name to Sheffield when he didn't even have a fight lined up, exactly the same with this.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

4.30 in,

'people are gonna luv it'
'massive celebration for British boxing'
'it will have everything'

:yep


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Paullow said:


> 4.30 in,
> 
> 'people are gonna luv it'
> 'massive celebration for British boxing'
> ...


Briliant. Someone please tweet him that


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Think Eddie's made promises he can't deliver. Never promise anything but hard work. I think sometimes these interviews with Kugan do him no favors (to long, to often. Things get said...).

Supposedly according to a guy on ESB there's still 4 thousand tickets left to be sold.



> Just been on the telegraph's website, had a little box saying FROCH v GROVES tickets...
> 
> Click on that and boom.. 4,137 available
> 
> ...


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Briliant. Someone please tweet him that







7.25 in, this one is even better. 'Trust him'


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

FINALLY!!!

*Eddie Hearn @EddieHearn*
*BREAKING NEWS...following his fight falling through in Australia @MartinMurrayBox will now box on the @Carl_Froch v @StGeorgeGroves card!!*

*Eddie Hearn @EddieHearn*

*WBA World Champion @scottquigg will defend his title against WBO Latino champ Diego Silva on the card*



*Eddie Hearn @EddieHearn*
*Crunch domestic lightweight clash @ant_crolla faces Martin Gethin for the British Lightweight and WBO Inter-continental titles on the card

**Eddie Hearn @EddieHearn*
*Olympic gold medal winner @anthonyfjoshua is also on the card! Facing Hector Avila - last in the UK going 9 with Chisora this April

**Eddie Hearn @EddieHearn*

*Olympic gold medalist @luke11campbell also added to the bill!*





http://www.matchroomboxing.com/news/quigg_wba_defence_leads_the_brit.htm




> *Fielding, Yafai, Callum Smith and Cardle*
> Scott Quigg will defend his WBA Super Bantamweight title against Diego Silva on November 23 at the sold-out Phones 4u Arena Manchester live on Sky Sports Box Office, with an undercard packed full of Britain's hottest talent.
> Quigg's gym-mate and resurgent Lightweight star Anthony Crolla challenges Martin Gethin for the British title on a busy night for trainer Joe Gallagher, who will also have unbeaten Super Middleweight sensation Callum Smith in action and unbeaten Lightweight talent Scotty Cardle.
> There's also a late spot on the bill for St. Helens' Middleweight star Martin Murray, who will now box in Manchester after his December fight in Australia fell through. An opponent for the two-time World title challenger will be announced soon as the 31 year old looks to secure a World title shot in 2014.
> ...


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Sticking a load of names on an undercard vs a load of plebs isn't making me happy I paid a lot of money for a ticket. You can see Maidana v Broner in the US for 7.40. I paid 135 to see Crotch and Ginger twat.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

A card full of mismatches, I can hardly contain my delight and enthusiasm for this ''monster'' ppv card.

I'll be streaming it .


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Outrageous!


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

"It has to have a monster undercard..."

"If I can build something very special on the night, it's got a chance to be PPV. If I can't, then arguably it shouldn't be..."

Outrageous...


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

''Trust me''


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Thing is his timeline is full of shit like this:

*Kial Jackson @KialWBA*

*This line up that @EddieHearn has put together for the Froch v Groves fight is nothing short of frightening!!*


*Will Holland @CHEFWillH*

*@MatchroomBoxing matchroomboxing.com/news/quigg_wba&#8230; @EddieHearn what a card! That's what I call an evening's entertainment! Can't wait*

​
​


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Bill said:


> A card full of mismatches, I can hardly contain my delight and enthusiasm for this ''monster'' ppv card.
> 
> I'll be streaming it .


Yep, fuck paying for that shit, hopefully most others are similar and he learns his lesson instead of people just accepting it because it's some boxing on the tele or "other PPV undercards have been shit so this one being shit is fine".


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Eddie Hearn retweeted
​​​43s​*John Costello @conch1878*
*@EddieHearn What a line up for the 23rd, you will not find a better card than that anywer, can't wait to get ther now!!!*



And still it comes. Hes retweeting the stuff now..


----------



## Jakemilo (Nov 12, 2012)

Someone just told Eddie that cards amazing and feels he owes him more money for the tickets he's bought lol


----------



## 1_Pablo_Angel (Jun 21, 2012)

Has anyone off here tweeted him some of his old quotes yet?


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Absolute shite apart. Murray will have no one at all


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

#Newagepromoting


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Gobshites looking for re tweets. Sad.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Its frightening sure, its horrible.

Kugan as a "journalist" ain't worth 2 Bob unless he addresses the ticket resale company issue. Someone has to bring it up.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

From a personal point of view the £40 I spent on a ticket looks like half decent value now, Its a steady card , nothing more. I certainly wouldnt be shelling out £15 to watch it at home....


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

Nothing gets the crowd pumped more than an evening full of mismatches.

I never usually get too pissed off with undercards and take them for what they are but, for some reason, this one really gets on my tits.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

*Eddie Hearn @EddieHearn*

*Too many to retweet - roll on Nov 23!!! What a huge night for British boxing #frochgroves #battleofbritian*



Britian(sic) is gonna be buzzin


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

If nobody has called them mismatchroom yet then I'm disappointed.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

DaveT said:


> Nothing gets the crowd pumped more than an evening full of mismatches.
> 
> I never usually get too pissed off with undercards and take them for what they are but, for some reason, this one really gets on my tits.


For some reason, it's pissed me off. Maybe because of his smirk calling it OUTRAGEOUS


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't expect Eddie to go "yea the undercard is total shit but buy it anyway"... And fully understand that it is job to bullshit everybody BUT I wish he wouldn't take people for fools and claim this card is amazing. 

There should be a law where casual fans have to ask permission from an actual hardcore boxing fan before they buy any PPV events.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Apparently they still want Mcdonell on the undercard but waiting on the board decision..


----------



## 1_Pablo_Angel (Jun 21, 2012)

The worst thing is I know I'll end up paying for it. Because it's still boxing that I want to watch and can't stream through the TV in my living room.


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm glad I'm not paying for it. It's a decent night of boxing to be fair, but the amount Hearn spouted off about making this an amazing card for PPV has proven to be bullshit.


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Apparently they still want Mcdonell on the undercard but waiting on the board decision..


Board cant stop him fighting on show if they do only one thing going to happen it going to cost them money/


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> From a personal point of view the £40 I spent on a ticket looks like half decent value now, Its a steady card , nothing more. I certainly wouldnt be shelling out £15 to watch it at home....


The thing is casual viewers will part with 15quid. Joshua opponent a good step up. Quigg is dog shit. Maligna V Mcdonnell should be on this


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

With McDonell v Malinga and Smith v Sykes this would have been very good. As it is its just a very good Sky card. NOT PPV.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

Right, seriously what the fuck - has hearn got a special deal with the Argentine foreign office to provide work? Joshuas opponent from there. Is he purposely parodying Frank's Ghanaians?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

i really thought hearn was different

the gleam is coming off and we now see hes just like every other promoter. 

this undercard is full of mismatches.

not a single 50 50 fight on the card.

ill be streaming

I already pay over £40 a month on sky. hearn can fuck off


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Just looked at his timeline, the absolute gobshites sending him messages that he's retweeting.

*happy butcher* ‏@happybutcher21h
@EddieHearn 23rd was a date not to be missed...now its a necessity...what a show....christmas has come early


*Curt Lycett* ‏@CLycett1h
What a card for #FrochVGroves @Slanny8 @Tunni90 were in for a treat boys. @EddieHearn @MatchroomBoxing have pulled it off again


*Tom Maudsley* ‏@maudsley231h
@EddieHearn boxing wet dream. I'll need to be in the arena at 4pm!!!

atsch


----------



## ste1983 (Aug 20, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Just looked at his timeline, the absolute gobshites sending him messages that he's retweeting.
> 
> *happy butcher* ‏@happybutcher21h
> @EddieHearn 23rd was a date not to be missed...now its a necessity...what a show....christmas has come early
> ...


Theyre the type of fans Hearn aims for though aren't they, idiots who think its a good card cuz its got plenty of names theyve seen on Sky before! Never mind actually looking at the part after the 'Vs'

And them talking about being in the arena makes me happy with my decision to not bother (despite being at Froch v Pascal, Dirrell, Bute, Mack and Kessler).


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Cunts looking for a retweet :-(


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Sad mofo's them ones that tweet anyone shit just to get a retweet


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

So he didn't actually announce any undercard fights? Just added fighters to the bill, what a wanker. I hope everyone streams this.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Steve Bunce ‏@bigdaddybunce 30m
To end the misleading debate: I think Froch v Groves is a perfect p-p-v. The undercard is just a nice bonus. I'm off for a run in the sun.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

ste1983 said:


> Theyre the type of fans Hearn aims for though aren't they, idiots who think its a good card cuz its got plenty of names theyve seen on Sky before! Never mind actually looking at the part after the 'Vs'
> 
> And them talking about being in the arena makes me happy with my decision to not bother (despite being at Froch v Pascal, Dirrell, Bute, Mack and Kessler).


EXACTLY. That's why it bugs me when these people are referred to as "casuals". They're not casuals, they're just idiots who know no better.

If you want label someone a casual then my brother is a good example. He's coming round to mine to watch the Bellew vs Stevenson fight at the end of the month. He doesn't watch fights every week and probably wouldn't have a clue who most British fighters are if he saw a picture of them but he has a few fighters he likes and keeps an eye out for. He doesn't just decide to watch a card because Sky have hyped fuck out of it like the mongs looking for retweets do.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

You just need type 'undercard' in Twitter and so many idiots are saying cracking card, unbelievable etc. Just because a few half decent names are on. Ridiculous. So unfortunately it seems he has got away with this judging by the general consensus.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Better undercard than most from the last 3/4 years. I'd better happy if I'd bought a ticket, especially considering some of the terrible undercards I've seen.

The Quigg situation is just dismal though.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

When he said he was announcing an undercard I thought he would actually be announcing it but he has done nothing of the sort. If your gonna try and make it a big announcement announce all the fights including cardles, smiths, campbell and yafai and not this half assed bullshit. Also a week to go until Joshua and the prizefighters and joshua still hasnt got an opponent and there are still two places that need filling in the line up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2013)

If he had pulled off;

Froch v Groves (IBF & WBA Super Middleweight)
Quigg v Somebody Better (WBA Super Bantamweight)
McDonnell v Malinga (IBF Bantamweight)
Murray v Woods (WBA Interim Middleweight)
Smith v Sykes (British Super Featherweight)
Crolla v Gethin (British Lightweight)
Fielding v Allen (Commonwealth Super Middleweight)
Joshua v Alvia (6x3)
Campbel v Appleby (8x3)
Yafai v Robinson (English Super Flyweight)
Cardle v Woodhouse (Central Area Lightwegiht)
Smith v Acosta (WBC International Super Middleweight)

that would have been special. But Quigg is in a shit fight, Murray v TBA, Smith & McDonnell might have not even fought. I think Hearn should have made Fielding v Smith. Big domestic fight which I think would have saved the card from a PPV perspective.

Its better that allot of previous PPV undercards, certainly better than what Hayemaker & Warren were producing 2/3 years ago, but still not good enough and certainly not outrageous. Unfortunately Eddie doesn't seem to think so. 

I would hope that the Yafai, Cardle & Smith fights would be shown on regular Sky or Freeview to help build up to the main card.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Steve Bunce ‏@bigdaddybunce 30m
> To end the misleading debate: I think Froch v Groves is a perfect p-p-v. The undercard is just a nice bonus. I'm off for a run in the sun.


He's a British boxing nuthugger and mates with both of them, I stopped listening to him about 2 years ago.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2013)

Bill said:


> He's a British boxing nuthugger and mates with both of them, I stopped listening to him about 2 years ago.


Then you would have missed the fact he probably is the only person to slag of Hearn more than yourself.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Does Buncey really run?


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

A load of names but no opponents. 

Crolla vs Gethin is a solid fight though which seems to be getting grief because the rest of the card is toss.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Crolla Gethins a cracking fight.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Then you would have missed the fact he probably is the only person to slag of Hearn more than yourself.


I have every reason too and my feelings are genuine, I don't think I can say the same about Bunce.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bill said:


> I have every reason too and my feelings are genuine, I don't think I can say the same about Bunce.


Bunce is just the ultimate company man. Eddie even said it himself, if he offered Buncey enough money then he'd be 5 miles up his arse and praise everything he does whilst slagging the competition.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> When he said he was announcing an undercard I thought he would actually be announcing it but he has done nothing of the sort. If your gonna try and make it a big announcement announce all the fights including cardles, smiths, campbell and yafai and not this half assed bullshit. Also a week to go until Joshua and the prizefighters and *joshua still hasnt got an opponent* and there are still two places that need filling in the line up.


Hes fighting Hrvoje Kisicek at the Prizefighter


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Bunce is just the ultimate company man. Eddie even said it himself, if he offered Buncey enough money then he'd be 5 miles up his arse and praise everything he does whilst slagging the competition.


Indeed, I can't blame him he's earning a living but everything he says has to be taken with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

http://www1.skysports.com/boxing/ne...er-show-after-his-australia-trip-fell-through



> Murray's training camp will not go to waste though after Matchroom's Eddie Hearn stepped in to add him to the packed Manchester show on behalf of the fighter's promoter Ricky Hatton.


#NiceGuyEddie


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Roe said:


> http://www1.skysports.com/boxing/ne...er-show-after-his-australia-trip-fell-through
> 
> #NiceGuyEddie


It's enough to make you vomit.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Murray
McDonnell
Joshua

All three will be worth a watch but god knows who they are fighting at this late stage.as for cardle,he should be in an eliminator for the British against a good lightweight.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Murray
> McDonnell
> Joshua
> 
> All three will be worth a watch but god knows who they are fighting at this late stage.as for cardle,he should be in an eliminator for the British against a good lightweight.


Joshua is fighting Hector Avila isnt he?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Joshua is fighting Hector Avila isnt he?


Good point.

My favorited poster.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Roe said:


> http://www1.skysports.com/boxing/ne...er-show-after-his-australia-trip-fell-through
> 
> #NiceGuyEddie


arty :eddie arty


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

kingcobra said:


> arty :eddie arty


:rofl


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Jakemilo said:


> Someone just told Eddie that cards amazing and feels he owes him more money for the tickets he's bought lol


:rofl

It's amusing to see Hearn taking a bit of flack.

Monster card
has to be the right model
it's like...you know when...
what's that saying?
do you know what I mean?
trust me
do you know what I'm saying?
our broadcaster
it's like one of them where I put it on but then looked in the mirror and thought do you know what this is a bit rascal


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Good point.
> 
> My favorited poster.


:rofl


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm just waiting for Sky to publish an article saying it's Matchroom's Eddie Hearns birthday, our saviour blah blah blah. there will be a picture of Adam Smith handing him a cake in his birthday suit.


----------



## Tywin (Jun 28, 2013)

Hearn definitely going to treat himself to a cheeky wank before bed tonight, he's done well today.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Crolla Gethins interesting I suppose. I've no interest in any of the others whatsoever.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Crolla Gethins interesting I suppose. I've no interest in any of the others whatsoever.


To put into perspective If Burns wasn't injured Crolla would be fighting him, at least this fight is more Crolla's level, that's the only positive I can see..


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Bill said:


> To put into perspective If Burns wasn't injured Crolla would be fighting him, at least this fight is more Crolla's level, that's the only positive I can see..


True, mind if McDonnell, Burns and Quigg had big fights this card could well have been outstanding. But all things considered its hard to call any of them world champions at this point. Although McDonnells stripping seemed harsh.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> True, mind if McDonnell, Burns and Quigg had big fights this card could well have been outstanding. But all things considered its hard to call any of them world champions at this point. Although McDonnells stripping seemed harsh.


If they were competitive fights then there would be no arguments from anyone, what hearn has done and I'm sorry but its fucking wrong is put a load of names in shit fights, honestly the man has no clue what proper boxing fans want to see but then again proper boxing fans isn't his target audience, he makes that clear nearly every interview he does.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Quigg/Argie - shit
Crolla/Gethin - decent bordering on meh 
Fielding/Allen - meh
Murray/randomer - shit
Yafai, Smith, Cardle against randomers - meh

And that's your amazing undercard.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

It isn't even that great for a normal sky card, although there are a fair few fighters on they are mostly in mismatches. 

Froch v Groves - Poor fight and one that Froch will dominate
Quigg v Silva - An Argie noone has heard of who didn't even win his last fight
Gethin v Crolla - Solid but Crolla is step above him
Fielding v Allen - Another no hoper coming over
Joshua, Cardle, Murray, McDonnell all against randomers great card not. 

It is easy to pick every winner


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Steve Kim @stevemaxboxing) tweeted at 8:54 PM on Thu, Nov 07, 2013:
Hatton Promotions announces that Martin Murray added to Froch-Groves card #boxing 
(

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/398554134413987840)

Gilberto Mendo replies:
Gilberto J Mendoza (@GilberticoWBA) tweeted at 8:56 PM on Thu, Nov 07, 2013: @stevemaxboxing @NewsWba hasn't approve it yet nor receive any application to box. Murray is @gggboxing mandatory.
(

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/398554466749661184)

Might not even be on the bill ffs


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

ero-sennin said:


> it's like one of them where I put it on but then looked in the mirror and thought do you know what this is a bit rascal


:lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2013)

CamR21 said:


> It isn't even that great for a normal sky card, although there are a fair few fighters on they are mostly in mismatches.
> 
> Froch v Groves - Poor fight and one that Froch will dominate
> Quigg v Silva - An Argie noone has heard of who didn't even win his last fight
> ...


it would be a very good sky card. feilding v allen and crolla v gethin are competative fights as is froch v groves.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Anybody who says that this would be an average sky sports show are talking through their asses.

Froch-groves 'world' titles
Crolla-gethin British title
Quigg-silva 'world' title 
Fielding-Allen commenwealth title
Joshua-Avila 
Murray v tba
McDonnell v tba
Cardle v tba

That would be an incredible show for normal sky.

Come on,whoever says that is chatting shit.wait for the evening of the fight and the atmosphere and scale of the event and then tell me it was a normal sky boxing show.
Just so negative on here.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Quigg-silva 'world' title
> .


no, absolutely not


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Asked mendoza about whether murray is likely to get a permit for this fight and got this in reply:
Gilberto J Mendoza (@GilberticoWBA) tweeted at 10:22 PM on Thu, Nov 07, 2013:
@adam_canavan @stevemaxboxing @NewsWba @gggboxing It's a different scenario affecting the rest of the rank contenders. I don't know.
(

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/398576274907492352)


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

..TheUzi.. said:


> no, absolutely not


I expected this reaction which is why I put quotations.

At the end of the day the fight is for the WBA regular belt which is a version of the world title.that has to be considered a match of relevance,also fieldings opponent looks good and Martin Murray's appearance in the card brings no positivity despite people wishing he would be more active and fight at home more.

I only post on this site but I read many other forums and other forms of boxing media,and this is the only place where this show is being so criticized.i have no reason to lie or no ulterior motive so when I say that on other forums that the feeling of whether it is PPV worthy is 50/50 and there is far less chat about hearns supposed undercard failure and far more talk about the actual boxing.

Sometimes these threads ebb and flow with opinion almost as if posters follow the last view either consciously or not.so because there is so much anti-froch/groves talk on this forum,it seems everybody is falling into line behind.

People slate 'casual' fans but sometimes 'hardcores' are just as annoying.this constant bitching about a very good boxing show is nothing short of embarrassing.i will pay 15 pound,I'd rather not but I ain't going to lose any sleep over it.and where's all these supposed mismatches,out of the 4 title fights only the quigg fight should be straightforward.

Carry on moaning if that's what you want,I'm just going to watch the boxing and vent my anger over issues that are worthwhile.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Anybody who says that this would be an average sky sports show are talking through their asses.
> 
> Froch-groves 'world' titles
> Crolla-gethin British title - One of the better fights, great chance for Crolla to add the British title, but should really be too much for a very game but less talented fighter coming off a stoppage loss
> ...


You have been one of the best posters on this forum since you burst on the scene a few months ago, starting relevant threads, very active and sparking some good debate, but think you are bigging this undercard up a lot more than it should be. Pub or the Guru for me like.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

One to watch said:


> I expected this reaction which is why I put quotations.
> 
> At the end of the day the fight is for the WBA regular belt which is a version of the world title.that has to be considered a match of relevance,also fieldings opponent looks good and Martin Murray's appearance in the card brings no positivity despite people wishing he would be more active and fight at home more.
> 
> ...


So when we agreed that PPV fights needed to be competitive you was talking out your arse? fill me in because I'm lost now?


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> it would be a very good sky card. feilding v allen and crolla v gethin are competative fights as is froch v groves.


Fielding V Allen isn't competitive from the small amount i've seen from Allen. Crolla v Gethin is decent not outstanding though and Froch v Groves is a mismatch


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I expected this reaction which is why I put quotations.
> 
> At the end of the day the fight is for the WBA regular belt which is a version of the world title.that has to be considered a match of relevance,also fieldings opponent looks good and Martin Murray's appearance in the card brings no positivity despite people wishing he would be more active and fight at home more.
> 
> ...


I think a good fight in Crolla/Gethin is getting overlooked because of a bit of an overreaction. I actually like Froch/Groves as a fight and don't see it being as straightforward as others.

That being said the undercard isn't what people were hoping for which is because of the boasts from Hearn, he could have put a couple of area level 50-50 fights on and catered to the casual but he's filled it with name fighters but without solid opponents.

For me it would be saved if Cardle and Mcdonnell are in tough fights but its highly unlikely.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Paullow said:


> You have been one of the best posters on this forum since you burst on the scene a few months ago, starting relevant threads, very active and sparking some good debate, but think you are bigging this undercard up a lot more than it should be. Pub or the Guru for me like.


I don't think it's great at all,I just think it's good and worthy of my hard earned 15 pound.each to their own.i will say no more because that's what sport is all about(opinions) and maybe froch-groves appeals more to me than many other fans.

Thanks by the way.

I leave in peace.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

By the way bill,I agree with you that PPV shows should be 50/50 fights or international superstars (which we don't have) my Posts above are based on me just wanting to forget about all this farce that has surrounded the build up to the fight and concentrate on the boxing.

I haven't once said that this show is PPV worthy.what I have defended time and time again is the complaints that it's a poor card of boxing.

Again I am looking forward to froch-groves and I think it's a fight that will deliver.i will leave this thread alone in future because I feel as though I'm being pushed into defending PPV which isn't my point at all.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

so many two faced cunts on here, fucking diabolical, fucking saps,


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Bill said:


> *so many two faced cunts on here*, fucking diabolical, fucking saps,


You get so worked up, chill out.

Grab a beer and watch a day in the life of Eddie Hearn on youtube.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

26 Pages on this awful undercard :lol:. FFS lads..


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Marlow said:


> You get so worked up, chill out.
> 
> Grab a beer and watch a day in the life of Eddie Hearn on youtube.


Marlow you still have a picture of the great man as your avatar, explain that, by rights I should disown you here and now, I thought you knew your stuff, I must be mistaken...


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> 26 Pages on this awful undercard :lol:. FFS lads..


Mand, you are the most sensible one here and a Hearn fan but seriously even you can't defend him for what he;s doing..


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Bill said:


> Mand, you are the most sensible one here and a Hearn fan but seriously even you can't defend him for what he;s doing..


TBH Bill i ain't even bothered about Eddie, Warren, PPV's etc i used to be posting in these type of threads on a regular but not anymore. I just can't believe this undercard has got 26 pages :lol:. It's a poor undercard, Like many other SBO PPV's sadly. Eddie's wrote cheques his arse can't cash and he deserves stick for it. But it's got 26 pages! and it's a pony undercard. I'd love for people to get stuck into more worth while threads. It just amazes me we go around in circles on this topic.

I'm streaming the fight, I don't have sky and if i did i'd stream it. I'm not up for it at all and Eddie's not delivered. No doubts about it..

Time for us to close this chapter, Accept it's not what he promised and make a call buy it or not. And move onto other topics.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Bill said:


> Marlow you still have a picture of the great man as your avatar, explain that, by rights I should disown you here and now, I thought you knew your stuff, I must be mistaken...


Bill, just because I admire your blind hatred, I will change it.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> TBH Bill i ain't even bothered about Eddie, Warren, PPV's etc i used to be posting in these type of threads on a regular but not anymore. I just can't believe this undercard has got 26 pages :lol:. It's a poor undercard, Like many other SBO PPV's sadly. Eddie's wrote cheques his arse can't cash and he deserves stick for it. But it's got 26 pages! and it's a pony undercard. I'd love for people to get stuck into more worth while threads. It just amazes me we go around in circles on this topic.
> 
> I'm streaming the fight, I don't have sky and if i did i'd stream it. I'm not up for it at all and Eddie's not delivered. No doubts about it..
> 
> Time for us to close this chapter, Accept it's not what he promised and make a call buy it or not. And move onto other topics.


Fair dues mate, I can go along with that, I said my piece, right or wrong, I find it hard though talking about tactics or mindset when it comes to this card, you know the oucome before they happened, I'll talk boxing with you though, you have never been a Groves fan as far as I can remember, he can box but he's not ready for what Froch will bring, there's no let up there's no finding out period, Groves despite being able to box is going to get smashed, his antics in the lead up only confirms that belief.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

He has fucked up with the Quigg fight, if he had a quality cheif support fight then this could of been fine.A chief support fight for a ppv should be a 50-50 fight you would of be looking forward to watching on Its own.Hearn has proved with this ppv that when it comes to ppv he's not really any better than the rest of them.I got a feeling that Groves-Froch will be good enough that he gets away with it again. He was lucky that there wasn't a cut early in the Kessler and he will probably get away with this one but his luck will run out at some point and Sky ppv will look like a rip off to the masses again which isn't good for the sport .


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> He has fucked up with the Quigg fight, if he had a quality cheif support fight then this could of been fine.A chief support fight for a ppv should be a 50-50 fight you would of be looking forward to watching on Its own.Hearn has proved with this ppv that when it comes to ppv he's not really any better than the rest of them.I got a feeling that Groves-Froch will be good enough that he gets away with it again. He was lucky that there wasn't a cut early in the Kessler and he will probably get away with this one but his luck will run out at some point and Sky ppv will look like a rip off to the masses again which isn't good for the sport .


Agree with this, it was the Quigg opponent which annoyed most. Eddie loves his Boxrec, surely he could have got someone who they rate at least in the top 80 :lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Bill said:


> Fair dues mate, I can go along with that, I said my piece, right or wrong, I find it hard though talking about tactics or mindset when it comes to this card, you know the oucome before they happened, I'll talk boxing with you though, you have never been a Groves fan as far as I can remember, he can box but he's not ready for what Froch will bring, there's no let up there's no finding out period, Groves despite being able to box is going to get smashed, his antics in the lead up only confirms that belief.


I hope Froch closes the range like he did to Bute shortening the leverage for Groves counters. I hope Froch wins. People know i've disliked Groves since day i saw what he was about. I don't see it being one sided, The guys not fought a live body in a while but he has ability and i think Froch can be his own worst enemy at times. Groves is ready for a world title fight and will have a gameplan drawn out for a long time for Froch and like Leonard saw Hagler vs Mugabi as the fight that took something out of Marv, Groves feels Kessler II was another absorbing war and miles on clock.

Groves lacks a little bit of seasoning but in reality he isn't to far off a world title anyways. People with less experience have won world titles so i don't see it as totally one sided. I think he brings enough to stay in the fight but it's all about Carl for me if he's sloppy he could have another long, tough night but if he's sharp, focused and fights to Rob's plan he finishes Groves.

Groves isn't Dirrell, He isn't Ward. His movement is more labored, His inside game isn't on Ward's level technically or physically and he's not as athletically talented still a good athlete) as those guys. He's good at what he does but within that he plays Russian roulette and i'd back Froch middle rounds stoppage. Body punches being the key IMO.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Paullow said:


> Agree with this, it was the Quigg opponent which annoyed most. Eddie loves his Boxrec, surely he could have got someone who they rate at least in the top 80 :lol:


Yep he could easily got some better but just went for the cheap and easy option.He might of originaly thought that mcdonnell in a world title was going to be the chief support but when that went down the shitpan he should of pushed the boat out for Quiggs opponent . It's the chief support fight on a ppv where the main event might be a mismatch and when he had promised so much more.In the end he decided to put names in nothing fights then spend money on a decent chief support fight


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> I hope Froch closes the range like he did to Bute shortening the leverage for Groves counters. I hope Froch wins. People know i've disliked Groves since day i saw what he was about. I don't see it being one sided, The guys not fought a live body in a while but he has ability and i think Froch can be his own worst enemy at times. Groves is ready for a world title fight and will have a gameplan drawn out for a long time for Froch and like Leonard saw Hagler vs Mugabi as the fight that took something out of Marv, Groves feels Kessler II was another absorbing war and miles on clock.
> 
> Groves lacks a little bit of seasoning but in reality he isn't to far off a world title anyways. People with less experience have won world titles so i don't see it as totally one sided. I think he brings enough to stay in the fight but it's all about Carl for me if he's sloppy he could have another long, tough night but if he's sharp, focused and fights to Rob's plan he finishes Groves.
> 
> Groves isn't Dirrell, He isn't Ward. His movement is more labored, His inside game isn't on Ward's level technically or physically and he's not as athletically talented still a good athlete) as those guys. He's good at what he does but within that he plays Russian roulette and i'd back Froch middle rounds stoppage. Body punches being the key IMO.


Good post, its gave me food for thought but as someone who has boxed, you would not allow some cocky ginger upstart dismiss your talents, It wouldn't put you off it would fire you up to batter him show him a few tricks, thats whats going to happen in the Froch fight, he won't lose on pride alone.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Bill said:


> Good post, its gave me food for thought but as someone who has boxed, you would not allow some cocky ginger upstart dismiss your talents, It wouldn't put you off it would fire you up to batter him show him a few tricks, thats whats going to happen in the Froch fight, he won't lose on pride alone.


Gormless George in his badly tailored suits. He's like a boxing troll..


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Marlow said:


> Bill, just because I admire your blind hatred, I will change it.


No hatred towards you Marlow me old boy, I'm speaking as a member of the salvation army...


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> it would be a very good sky card. feilding v allen and crolla v gethin are competative fights as is froch v groves.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Bill said:


> No hatred towards you Marlow me old boy, I'm speaking as a member of the salvation army...


Thoughts on the avatar?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Marlow said:


> Thoughts on the avatar?


Quality mate, that avatar represents my dark side..


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> I hope Froch closes the range like he did to Bute shortening the leverage for Groves counters. I hope Froch wins. *People know i've disliked Groves since day i saw what he was about. *I don't see it being one sided, The guys not fought a live body in a while but he has ability and i think Froch can be his own worst enemy at times. Groves is ready for a world title fight and will have a gameplan drawn out for a long time for Froch and like Leonard saw Hagler vs Mugabi as the fight that took something out of Marv, Groves feels Kessler II was another absorbing war and miles on clock.
> 
> Groves lacks a little bit of seasoning but in reality he isn't to far off a world title anyways. People with less experience have won world titles so i don't see it as totally one sided. I think he brings enough to stay in the fight but it's all about Carl for me if he's sloppy he could have another long, tough night but if he's sharp, focused and fights to Rob's plan he finishes Groves.
> 
> Groves isn't Dirrell, He isn't Ward. His movement is more labored, His inside game isn't on Ward's level technically or physically and he's not as athletically talented still a good athlete) as those guys. He's good at what he does but within that he plays Russian roulette and i'd back Froch middle rounds stoppage. Body punches being the key IMO.


can you enlighten me on this?


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

So far Hearn's only response to criticism has been "only hardcore fans have been disappointed and theyre a small percentage of the audience" so basically he's saying, 'it's alright because I'm getting my income from people who dont know any better'


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Remember when he used to talk about having a 'Fan's Forum' with a free bar to get opinions from the hardcore...


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Remember when he used to talk about having a 'Fan's Forum' with a free bar to get opinions from the hardcore...


Yup and now he's just outright said we dont matter because we generate too small a percentage of the ppv buys. The thing is, casuals really dont care about the undercard, they wanna see froch-groves. They dont know who scott quigg or anthony crolla are. He's gone against his word here and deserves the scrutiny tbh


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

We are not his target audience, my argument is how the hell can you bring new fans to the sport, when your pissing off the existing ones, Hearn isn't trying to grow the sport, he want's a load of dickheads for the night that don't know better so he can get away with fobbing them off. He has a very short term view.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

'Hardcore boxing fans' never have and never will be the target audience for Sky PPV fights.

Haye vs Klitschko is the most obvious example of this. Hours upon hours spent talking shite in the studio whilst undercard fights went un-broadcast.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> it would be a very good sky card. feilding v allen and crolla v gethin are competative fights as is froch v groves.


What do you mean competitive Rob? What do you think the odds on the three fights you've mentioned will be?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Grant said:


> What do you mean competitive Rob? What do you think the odds on the three fights you've mentioned will be?


Froch 2/7 Draw 33 Groves 5/2(best odds available)

I would have thought crolla will be around 4/6 vs gethin, fielding probably a lot shorter vs Allen.


----------



## Gazanta87 (Aug 9, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Froch 2/7 Draw 33 Groves 5/2(best odds available)
> 
> I would have thought crolla will be around 4/6 vs gethin, fielding probably a lot shorter vs Allen.


I'll have a bit of that 4/6 mate


----------



## Gazanta87 (Aug 9, 2013)

Not one of the undercard fights is competitive atsch


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm sick of people making out like proper boxing fans (or "hardcores" as some insist on calling them) don't matter. Yes we fucking do, long-term we are the ones who will keep the sport going.

If Hearn and his daddy fuck off and leave again as soon as the sport gets some bad press or we go through a lull when the elite fighters who are around at the minute retire, who are the people who will still buy tickets and watch the shows? The "casuals" sure fucking won't.

We'll always be here, investing the sport and keeping it alive in some shape or form. The same can't be said with Sky, the Hearns or the numpties who they appeal too.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Gazanta87 said:


> I'll have a bit of that 4/6 mate


Haha Im no oddsmaker mate. I was gonna say 2/5 originally but a lot of people seem to be giving Gethin a chance so thought id up it slightly..


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> I'm sick of people making out like proper boxing fans (or "hardcores" as some insist on calling them) don't matter. Yes we fucking do, long-term we are the ones who will keep the sport going.
> 
> If Hearn and his daddy fuck off and leave again as soon as the sport gets some bad press or we go through a lull when the elite fighters who are around at the minute retire, who are the people who will still buy tickets and watch the shows? The "casuals" sure fucking won't.
> 
> We'll always be here, investing the sport and keeping it alive in some shape or form. The same can't be said with Sky, the Hearns or the numpties who they appeal too.


If Sky didn't appeal to that audience, there wouldn't be a boxing scene of any note in Britain. 99% of posters on here will have once been in a similar position as the casuals, so that's why they are targeted, and if it wasn't for Sky focusing almost entirely on the casual fans, the TV ratings wouldn't be high enough for them to care about. If Sky relied solely on hardcore fans, they wouldn't even be bothered about highlighting the sport and it'd be as irrelevant here as it is in places like Sweden, where it represents nothing other than a true fringe sport. British boxing has got to focus on the casual fans because the numbers of people like us is far too low to make business sense. A glance at the BoxNation numbers emphasise that point.

I hate the snobbery towards casual fans. So what if they're not as passionate about the sport as we are? They're very important for British boxing and anyone who can't see why they're targeted by Sky is missing the point entirely.

Every card should try to target the casual and hardcore fans. Neither should be overlooked.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Haha Im no oddsmaker mate. I was gonna say 2/5 originally but a lot of people seem to be giving Gethin a chance so thought id up it slightly..


He won't be 4/6.

If any of the fights are higher than 1/3 I'll be lumping on.

No away fighters will win. It's a nailed on home fighter accumalator.


----------



## Jakemilo (Nov 12, 2012)

Krzysztof szot cardles opponent just seen on twitter


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Jakemilo said:


> Krzysztof szot cardles opponent just seen on twitter


Enough z's in that name? Suitable for Cardle


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Jakemilo said:


> Krzysztof szot cardles opponent just seen on twitter


Lost 6 out of his last 7. Fuck me it gets worse atsch


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> Lost 6 out of his last 7. Fuck me it gets worse atsch


hearn is going to have to throw cardle in the deep end soon and see if he can swim


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ewwww, shit fight for Cardle, at least he'll get rounds in? But it won't make for good viewing.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Another outrageous opponent.


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

All it needed was 1 chief support fight that could be a headliner on its own and people would have probably gone "well, at least there is another fight I am interested in".

I don't care what names Eddie has wheeled out for this card, if you stick them in one-sided fights, it means fuck all. It just makes for uncomfortable viewing seeing an out-of-his-depth late replacement basically being ironically cheered everytime he manages to throw a punch. 

Anybody who is actually happy and excited about this card needs their head testing. 

Personally I don't have a problem with PPV as long as it is quality over quantity. Keep the money on certain "names" and get more competitive fights.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Jack said:


> If Sky didn't appeal to that audience, there wouldn't be a boxing scene of any note in Britain. 99% of posters on here will have once been in a similar position as the casuals, so that's why they are targeted, and if it wasn't for Sky focusing almost entirely on the casual fans, the TV ratings wouldn't be high enough for them to care about. If Sky relied solely on hardcore fans, they wouldn't even be bothered about highlighting the sport and it'd be as irrelevant here as it is in places like Sweden, where it represents nothing other than a true fringe sport. British boxing has got to focus on the casual fans because the numbers of people like us is far too low to make business sense. A glance at the BoxNation numbers emphasise that point.
> 
> I hate the snobbery towards casual fans. So what if they're not as passionate about the sport as we are? They're very important for British boxing and anyone who can't see why they're targeted by Sky is missing the point entirely.
> 
> Every card should try to target the casual and hardcore fans. Neither should be overlooked.


Long story short, Hearn is Jesus and Sky are our masters. Right?


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

The fanboys on here are something else, no wonder @Bill gets so pissed.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Eddie wasn't lying when he promised us an outrageous undercard... Outrageously fucking bad!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> The fanboys on here are something else, no wonder @Bill gets so pissed.


Who are they though Paulie? I keep hearing the same thing yet EVERYONE is critical of this PPV.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Who are they though Paulie? I keep hearing the same thing yet EVERYONE is critical of this PPV.


I mean people like Jack and to a lesser extent Rob, most of the time they just won't hear a word against Hearn or Sky. I praise them when I feel their shows deserve praise. I'll also slate them when I feel they've lied to fans or let them down on promises. Yet every time you go against whatever Hearn or Sky say someone will jump on you and act like you've just swore in front of the Pope.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> Eddie wasn't lying when he promised us an outrageous undercard... Outrageously fucking bad!


:rofl Having that


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Throwing names at a card in one sided battles adds to fuck all.

Anybody remember the Calzaghe - Manfredo undercard?

Enzo, Takaloo, Bradley Pryce, Gary Lockett, Khan, Clev, Brook, Rees........


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Not according to boxing scene he's fighting Saunders the day before (szot)



Jakemilo said:


> Krzysztof szot cardles opponent just seen on twitter


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

grant said:


> throwing names at a card in one sided battles adds to fuck all.
> 
> Anybody remember the calzaghe - manfredo undercard?
> 
> Enzo, takaloo, bradley pryce, gary lockett, khan, clev, brook, rees........


wasnt a ppv


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Not according to boxing scene he's fighting Saunders the day before (szot)


http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=478977&cat=boxer

Aye just seen this as well. Pretty underwhelming opponent for a bill topper at Gateshead mind. I'm not a fan of this Froch-Groves undercard at all, but for £40 you are getting Cardle Vs Szot or something similar as the 8th best fight, while a day before for £35 you are getting Saunders Vs Szot as the main event for £35. Sucks to be a North East boxing fan...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Paullow said:


> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=478977&cat=boxer
> 
> Aye just seen this as well. Pretty underwhelming opponent for a bill topper at Gateshead mind. I'm not a fan of this Froch-Groves undercard at all, but for £40 you are getting Cardle Vs Szot or something similar as the 8th best fight, while a day before for £35 you are getting Saunders Vs Szot as the main event for £35. Sucks to be a North East boxing fan...


Perhaps people will bear this in mind before moaning about the card.

Szot was originally Mitchell's opponent for his comeback if I remember rightly.he is capable but his career has now clearly gone down the 'opponent' route.

As for Bradley Saunders,is he looking to compete at light welter then? If so I don't think this is a terrible opponent for him considering he has been out a couple of times recently.
Easy for me to say though when it's not my local show.

Saunders will be going for British/commenwealth honours in 2014 though,I'm sure of that.this will be a just be a tune up and when he does compete for belts it would be nice to think he will be fighting up north and building a fan base but it will probaly be the copperbox.


----------



## Jakemilo (Nov 12, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Not according to boxing scene he's fighting Saunders the day before (szot)


According to cardles twitter this afternoon he was mate


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Perhaps people will bear this in mind before moaning about the card.
> 
> Szot was originally Mitchell's opponent for his comeback if I remember rightly.he is capable but his career has now clearly gone down the 'opponent' route.
> 
> ...


Aye, pretty much this. He will likely be out in the North East against a similar type opponent early next year, then back on London bills. I'm not going to this Gateshead bill, I've got my tickets for the Dec 7th show headlined by Martin Wards vacant Commonwealth title shot.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Jakemilo said:


> According to cardles twitter this afternoon he was mate


Team Cardle ‏@Team_Cardle 4h 
@ScottyCardle Opponent confirmed for #November23rd as Krzysztof Szot coming down from light welterweight http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=478977&cat=boxer &#8230;

Michael ‏@_BoxingFanatic 4h 
@Team_Cardle @ScottyCardle he's lost 6 of his last 7 fights??

[email protected] ‏@LongshotsSports 2h 
@Team_Cardle @Scottycardle that would be a neat trick considering I've got him booked for @BradSaunders_ 22nd and all paper in with BBBofC


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Either someones got it wrong or hes fighting twice in 2 nights atsch:lol:


----------



## Jakemilo (Nov 12, 2012)

Bloody hell eddies even tapping up journeymen now lol


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> wasnt a ppv


Who said it was?


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Jack said:


> If Sky didn't appeal to that audience, there wouldn't be a boxing scene of any note in Britain. 99% of posters on here will have once been in a similar position as the casuals, so that's why they are targeted, and if it wasn't for Sky focusing almost entirely on the casual fans, the TV ratings wouldn't be high enough for them to care about. If Sky relied solely on hardcore fans, they wouldn't even be bothered about highlighting the sport and it'd be as irrelevant here as it is in places like Sweden, where it represents nothing other than a true fringe sport. British boxing has got to focus on the casual fans because the numbers of people like us is far too low to make business sense. A glance at the BoxNation numbers emphasise that point.
> 
> I hate the snobbery towards casual fans. So what if they're not as passionate about the sport as we are? They're very important for British boxing and anyone who can't see why they're targeted by Sky is missing the point entirely.
> 
> Every card should try to target the casual and hardcore fans. Neither should be overlooked.


fuck you, sweden and the casual fan
poke your outrageous card up your hoop


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Jakemilo said:


> Bloody hell eddies even tapping up journeymen now lol


Awesome!


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Can szot even make light Welterweight? Let alone in one day :lol:


----------



## Rutzini (Jun 22, 2013)

Alan-Francis-85 said:


> Why not mate? its as packed a card as we can get in this country.


Hello fella, looking back that was a bad post by myself, at the time I didn't expect a quality undercard. Rule of thumb - if its a 'morning' post from Rutzini then just nod and say 'alright mate, had a few?'. I'll probably then set the world to rights, tell you that Welling utd are the best team in the land, then describe how my left testicle itches more than the right and that, in truth, Groves is on a hiding to nothing. Pick the bones out of that my old fruit!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Rocky Fielding ‏@Rocky87Fielding 7m
Saturdays are boring with out a @EddieHearn @MatchroomBoxing show Oh well only got two weeks to wait to see best boxing bill in a bout 10yrs

:rofl:rofl


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Rocky Fielding is thick as fuck.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Marlow said:


> Rocky Fielding is thick as fuck.


Ive met Rocky a few times and I can definitely confirm this. Nice guy though..


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Rocky Fielding ‏@Rocky87Fielding 7m
> Saturdays are boring with out a @EddieHearn @MatchroomBoxing show Oh well only got two weeks to wait to see best boxing bill in a bout 10yrs
> 
> :rofl:rofl


oh dear

guess fielding never watched the last mayweather card


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Rocky Fielding ‏@Rocky87Fielding 7m
> Saturdays are boring with out a @EddieHearn @MatchroomBoxing show Oh well only got two weeks to wait to see best boxing bill in a bout 10yrs
> 
> :rofl:rofl


Ha ha.that is fucking gold plated hearn mania going on there.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Ha ha.that is fucking gold plated hearn mania going on there.


:lol: I like the way he says ''a bout''.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> oh dear
> 
> guess fielding never watched the last mayweather card


Or hasn't Boxrec'd tonight's card, or the 7th, or the 14th :lol:


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Marlow said:


> Rocky Fielding is thick as fuck.





BoltonTerrier said:


> I can definitely confirm this.


:lol: Have a watch of his early iFilm interviews, they're great


----------



## Jackukboxing (Aug 13, 2013)

Fielding comes across as one of the least ambitious boxers in the world. I get that he's learning and he needs stepping up at the right time. I get that he might respect Paul Smith and Tony Dodson but when asked if he's ready for them he just sounded like he was well not exactly scared but he wasn't chomping at the bit to fight them. Lacking in confidence and ambition I'm surprised Hearn hasn't fed him to Callum Smith. At least that would of been a decent domestic fight for the bill


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2013)

Jackukboxing said:


> Fielding comes across as one of the least ambitious boxers in the world. I get that he's learning and he needs stepping up at the right time. I get that he might respect Paul Smith and Tony Dodson but when asked if he's ready for them he just sounded like he was well not exactly scared but he wasn't chomping at the bit to fight them. Lacking in confidence and ambition I'm surprised Hearn hasn't fed him to Callum Smith. At least that would of been a decent domestic fight for the bill


Hearn will wait for the British to be on the line for that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Rocky Fielding ‏@Rocky87Fielding 7m
> Saturdays are boring with out a @EddieHearn @MatchroomBoxing show Oh well only got two weeks to wait to see best boxing bill in a bout 10yrs
> 
> :rofl:rofl


He is obviously talking about the UK.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> He is obviously talking about the UK.


Which is still hyperbole.

I like this card and have defended it on here but hatton-senchenko and even kovalev-cleverly were better cards.and they were both in the last 12 months.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Which is still hyperbole.
> 
> I like this card and have defended it on here but hatton-senchenko and even kovalev-cleverly were better cards.and they were both in the last 12 months.


:deal Saved me the bother :good.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Which is still hyperbole.
> 
> I like this card and have defended it on here but hatton-senchenko and even kovalev-cleverly were better cards.and they were both in the last 12 months.


This card is better than those imo.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

I like Rocky Fielding, he's a sound fella. That tweet is the definition of sucking up though.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Can order the fight from today lads, book early to avoid disappointment.


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

book by phone to get striped for an extra fiver


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Marlow said:


> Can order the fight from today lads, book early to avoid disappointment.


:yep


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Lol, just thought this was worth a share with everyone. Some lad I follow on twitter who's a massive Frampton fan made it.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

:rofl That's great. Gallagher looks the funniest!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Lol, just thought this was worth a share with everyone. Some lad I follow on twitter who's a massive Frampton fan made it.


:rofl

I like Scott but thats piss funny


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

That is class.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Well done paulie mc on digging that out.

COCK BERK ORANGE.

class.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> This card is better than those imo.


Not as good as Hatton-Senchenko. No way at all.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Lilo said:


> Not as good as Hatton-Senchenko. No way at all.


I think hatton-senchenko was excellent.i preferred kovalev-cleverly but I think that's my personal preference as this is a bigger fight.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I can't believe that Murray and mcdonnells opponents haven't been announced yet.both are world rated in their respective divisions yet 10 days out,we dont have a name.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I can't believe that Murray and mcdonnells opponents haven't been announced yet.both are world rated in their respective divisions yet 10 days out,we dont have a name.


#newagepromoting


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Lol, just thought this was worth a share with everyone. Some lad I follow on twitter who's a massive Frampton fan made it.


:rofl


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Hearn is waiting on approval from the board before he can put mcdonell on this card(Hobson has made a complaint), there is a decent chance he won't be fighting on this card now.Hattton promotions are sorting out Murrays opponent according to hearns twitter


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Right what the fucks happening with this undercard now?

We've got:

Froch v Groves
Fielding v Allen
Quigg v Silva
Crolla v TBA
Murray v TBA
Mcdonell v TBA
S Smith v TBA
Cardle v Szot
Yafai v TBA
Joshua v TBA
Campbell v TBA


Any more?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes add me to the card, I'm going to run in about 9'25ish and kick Eddie straight in the bollocks wearing a batman cape, the fight with his security after will be most competitive thing you will see all night..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Right what the fucks happening with this undercard now?
> 
> We've got:
> 
> ...


I've been defending his card,anybody can check the thread for evidence.i really have no agenda but now it's screwed.

It's become Hearn flexing his muscles by showing his stable off.

Problem is 'casuals' will lap up the talent on display.rather than moan about mismatches.i watch great competitive fights every weekend for no added price yet next weekend I'm going to have to pay for a very uninspiring undercard.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Stephen Smith confirmed as being back on the #FrochGroves card in MCR next Sat. McDonnell also on. Both in eight-round contests.

Both shit fights then...


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Bill said:


> Yes add me to the card, I'm going to run in about 9'25ish and kick Eddie straight in the bollocks wearing a batman cape, the fight with his security after will be most competitive thing you will see all night..


:rofl :good


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I can't believe that Murray,smith and McDonnell opponents haven't been announced.

There's basically 7 days to go and the opponents will have to be of a certain standard to be approved by the board to fight 3 rated fighters.

I expect mediocre foreign foes for all three and crolla.shame.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I expect mediocre foreign foes for all three and crolla.shame.


Yes. There wont be any good opponents for them.


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

they way sky and hearn bang on about bringin 50/50 fights the nearest on this show is going to be is a 1/4 fav main event

all the tbas with a week to get aswell bit of a joke


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

:lol: the only competitive fight is a rocky fielding fight ffs


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Throw Cardle in with Crolla, sink or swim.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Nick Halling just been promoting his piece on boxing scene on the Crolla Gethin fight on twitter. Told him the fight is off. He didn't know atsch


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Eddie has probably got someone flying out to Buenos Aires to round up some Argies as we speak.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm gonna put a £1 accumulator on all of this undercard, betting on the home fighter to win each time. At the moment it's 10 fights. How much d'you reckon I'll get back? I'm gonna guess at around £1.58


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Roe said:


> I'm gonna put a £1 accumulator on all of this undercard, betting on the home fighter to win each time. At the moment it's 10 fights. How much d'you reckon I'll get back? I'm gonna guess at around £1.58


Put £2 on, treat yourself.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Roe said:


> I'm gonna put a £1 accumulator on all of this undercard, betting on the home fighter to win each time. At the moment it's 10 fights. How much d'you reckon I'll get back? I'm gonna guess at around £1.58


:lol::lol:


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Just had a look at the undercard, more TBA's than Frank. I'm impressed.


----------



## Jackukboxing (Aug 13, 2013)

Joshua is boxing Avilla according to Boxrec. 11 fights 7 TBA's most competitive fight now of the bill and Groves being the best chance of an away fighter winning. A £1 11fold accumulator is literally going to win you pennies


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2013)

_"I just think there will be a point in the fight where Groves will get caught on the ropes and then we will see him get his gut check, it will be very very interesting, can't wait, the whole undercard is electric."_

A comment for a casual boxing fan friend of mine.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I think most casual fans would get more entertainment from watching guys they've heard of knock people out, rather than see 50/50 fights between those who they aren't as familiar with. Joshua's or Campbell's bout would have got more people interested than Crolla/Gethin, I think. It's a shame but for people who aren't that interested in boxing, they want to see knockouts, even if that means an undercard full of mismatches. If Quigg, Murray, Joshua, Campbell, Yafai, Smith and McDonnell all win by stoppage and look good, I don't think you'll get many annoyed casual fans.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Jack said:


> I think most casual fans would get more entertainment from watching guys they've heard of knock people out, rather than see 50/50 fights between those who they aren't as familiar with. Joshua's or Campbell's bout would have got more people interested than Crolla/Gethin, I think. It's a shame but for people who aren't that interested in boxing, they want to see knockouts, even if that means an undercard full of mismatches. If Quigg, Murray, Joshua, Campbell, Yafai, Smith and McDonnell all win by stoppage and look good, I don't think you'll get many annoyed casual fans.


What about Scotty Cardle?

:hey


----------



## Rutzini (Jun 22, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Nick Halling just been promoting his piece on boxing scene on the Crolla Gethin fight on twitter. Told him the fight is off. He didn't know atsch


If you don't know...you don't know. Lay off the NFL Halling mofo....:hey


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Very disapointed. I havn't really been keeping up with this undercard, but its fallen a long way since Hearn's spiel about "I can only see this being PPV with a mammoth undercard." Looking at that, its probably the first time I've been genuinely disapointed with Hearn because he's really failed to keep his word on that one.

It's all quantity not a lot of quality there. My bloods not really pumping at the prospect of any of those fights, it could be a bit of a snoozer seeing prospects knocking guys over for a few hours until the main event which I do happen to like a lot as a fight, think it'll be more competetive than some think.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Jack said:


> I think most casual fans would get more entertainment from watching guys they've heard of knock people out, rather than see 50/50 fights between those who they aren't as familiar with. Joshua's or Campbell's bout would have got more people interested than Crolla/Gethin, I think. It's a shame but for people who aren't that interested in boxing, they want to see knockouts, even if that means an undercard full of mismatches. If Quigg, Murray, Joshua, Campbell, Yafai, Smith and McDonnell all win by stoppage and look good, I don't think you'll get many annoyed casual fans.


Jack, mate... thats utter bullshit.
First off, you wont see many knockouts, you'll see umpteen refs jump in and wave fights off at the first sign of trouble, especially given how overmatched their opponents will be.
Also, never underestimate the power of a genuinely good fight, Ive seen it so many times when boxings been on in pubs. If there's a good fight on , proper tear-up, all a sudden you've got guys commenting on the fight, stating opinions, then you see people get drawn in to a fight. Happens all the time.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

..TheUzi.. said:


> Jack, mate... thats utter bullshit.
> First off, you wont see many knockouts, you'll see umpteen refs jump in and wave fights off at the first sign of trouble, especially given how overmatched their opponents will be.
> Also, never underestimate the power of a genuinely good fight, Ive seen it so many times when boxings been on in pubs. If there's a good fight on , proper tear-up, all a sudden you've got guys commenting on the fight, stating opinions, then you see people get drawn in to a fight. Happens all the time.


I agree with this actually.

What I've observed is that casual viewers will usually go into autopilot when watching an undercard unless there is a very good reason not to. Ordinarily, watching prospects combo-punch a beleaguered opponent on the ropes as the ref jumps in to have his moment in the sun would not quite qualify as a good reason. Even if they are Olympics etc. A good fight always garners interest, even if they're sub-standard skillwise.


----------



## Rutzini (Jun 22, 2013)

Roe said:


> I'm gonna put a £1 accumulator on all of this undercard, betting on the home fighter to win each time. At the moment it's 10 fights. How much d'you reckon I'll get back? I'm gonna guess at around £1.58


All I know is never bet on the white guy!


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Jack said:


> I think most casual fans would get more entertainment from watching guys they've heard of knock people out, rather than see 50/50 fights between those who they aren't as familiar with. Joshua's or Campbell's bout would have got more people interested than Crolla/Gethin, I think. It's a shame but for people who aren't that interested in boxing, they want to see knockouts, even if that means an undercard full of mismatches. If Quigg, Murray, Joshua, Campbell, Yafai, Smith and McDonnell all win by stoppage and look good, I don't think you'll get many annoyed casual fans.


Shit post, posted by a window licker.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Eddie Hearn ‏@EddieHearn 1h 
@ant_crolla happy birthday mate..be calling you later with some news 

A defense of his Inter-Continental i'd assume, probably someone ranked 80 odd with Boxrec (which Hearn loves)


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Would have liked to have seen more of a step up for Campbell than Michael Isaac Carrero

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=373869&cat=boxer


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> Would have liked to have seen more of a step up for Campbell than Michael Isaac Carrero
> 
> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=373869&cat=boxer


:rofl

He's a Featherweight as well. Fucking glass jaw Argies.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

At the end people love a good fight. No one likes the fights between top pro prospects and overmatched opponents.
Proper competitive fight on a decent level >>>>>>>>>>> top prospect fighting overmatched opponent.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

So Campbell fights a featherweight journeyman who already was stopped in one round this year? Against some unknown featherweight guy from Hungary? terrible. At least fight journeyman from your Division.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Berliner said:


> So Campbell fights a featherweight journeyman who already was stopped in one round this year? Against some unknown featherweight guy from Hungary? terrible. At least fight journeyman from your Division.


His next two fights are pretty pointless. 2 people he's going to blast out


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> Would have liked to have seen more of a step up for Campbell than Michael Isaac Carrero
> 
> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=373869&cat=boxer


Another wank opponent, who saw that coming.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> At the end people love a good fight. No one likes the fights between top pro prospects and overmatched opponents.
> Proper competitive fight on a decent level >>>>>>>>>>> top prospect fighting overmatched opponent.


Yep

One thing I always think about undercards and getting interest from the casual fans is that really as long as its not a joke the quality of the fighters isnt that important its more the styles - I think promoters should really think about just trying to make fights that are going to be action packed and exciting rather than just picking the best fighters and having random no hope opponents for them. I guess the counter argument is they need to do that to build up their fighters and get them exposure but they could mix it up a bit more imo.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Paullow said:


> Eddie Hearn ‏@EddieHearn 1h
> @ant_crolla happy birthday mate..be calling you later with some news
> 
> A defense of his Inter-Continental i'd assume, probably someone ranked 80 odd with Boxrec (which Hearn loves)


most probably sorting out the flight from argentina as we type


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Eddie's Assault on Argentina should be what this PPV is renamed to.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Eddie ''Maggie Thatcher'' Hearn. Most hated man in Buenos Aires.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Eddie ''Maggie Thatcher'' Hearn. Most hated man in Buenos Aires.


:lol:


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

You know somethings shit when you find yourself looking forward to watching James Degale more than a PPV extravaganza.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> Would have liked to have seen more of a step up for Campbell than Michael Isaac Carrero
> 
> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=373869&cat=boxer


Christ almighty, thats shocking. Utterly pointless.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Anthony Joshua is now facing Danny fleary.

Shit once again.

The run of fights could be embarassing come fight night.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

There was talk of Anthony Joshua fighting Mike Bourne.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> There was talk of Anthony Joshua fighting Mike Bourne.


A guy on boxrec says fleary a cruiser who is 1-1 has announced it on his Facebook.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

One to watch said:


> A guy on boxrec says fleary a cruiser who is 1-1 has announced it on his Facebook.


Wouldn't shock me, Hearn has a real golden goose and won't take any chances. Looks like he's trying to hype Joshua as a destroyer, as opposed to giving him guys who could give him rounds, and lessons.

Mike's in my gym, 24-0 (21KO's) , only white collar though. There was talk about it but it looks like we missed the boat.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Eddie knew the plan that campbell was fighting on this bill for ages, why not get things ready and a decent opponent in advance? I'll let him off with Joshua because he dd have a fight lined up there. Eddie said he could get appleby for cardle or campbell. Plenty of better optioms out there, no excuses imo. Had plenty of time


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

People are actually tweeting Eddie pictures of their SBO booking confirmation. Why would you do that?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Ishy said:


> People are actually tweeting Eddie pictures of their SBO booking confirmation. Why would you do that?


What? Buying this shit PPV or sending him the pic?
Both equally stupid imo.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> What? Buying this shit PPV or sending him the pic?
> Both equally stupid imo.


Sending the pic. Buying the PPV is bad enough but actually taking a picture of the confirmation and tweeting it to him :huh.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Ishy said:


> People are actually tweeting Eddie pictures of their SBO booking confirmation. Why would you do that?


For a fucking retweet off Eddie. The cunt blocked me as well.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Ishy said:


> People are actually tweeting Eddie pictures of their SBO booking confirmation. Why would you do that?


I'd take one of mine but he probably think im taking the piss :lol::lol:


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Tweet him this instead:


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> I'd take one of mine but he probably think im taking the piss :lol::lol:


:lol:


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Hearn's re-tweeting them all as well cluttering up my feed - i'm tempted to block the cnut :rofl


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

this ones making me laugh



> Matt Porter ‏@MattPorterDFC 45m
> @EddieHearn Beer = Check, Food = Check and now Fight Booked = Check pic.twitter.com/9iX7srhKKy


Beer = Check? How long ago did he buy some beer in anticipation of froch vs groves?
Food = Check? "theres a fight on next week, i'll buy some of that food stuff whereas i normally wouldnt"


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Steve Funn said:


> this ones making me laugh
> 
> Beer = Check? How long ago did he buy some beer in anticipation of froch vs groves?
> Food = Check? "theres a fight on next week, i'll buy some of that food stuff whereas i normally wouldnt"


Andrew Lee Evans ‏@AndrewLeeEvans 14h 
PPV ordered! Looking forward to a *great* British *superfight*! I *can't pick a winner*,it's *50/50*! @calpy96 @EddieHearn

This one is just as bad IMO


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

It's shit but think of the Americans who will be paying $69.95 for the HD broadcast of Pac - Rios. That undercard is abysmal.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Elephant Man said:


> It's shit but think of the Americans who will be paying $69.95 for the HD broadcast of Pac - Rios. That undercard is abysmal.


Yeah good shout.

That's a lot of dollar,although you get to see manny and rios.2 of my favourite fighters but I don't want to see them fight each other,it just seems wrong.manny is a living legend,rios is an exciting fighter.the gulf in boxing ability will be huge.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

For anyone who's not read it yet, here's an interview with Groves where he opens up a little bit more about his split with Booth. Here's his exact quote;

'The reasons Adam and I split will remain personal for the time being. All I will say is that I asked for something from him and we fell out. These things happen in life. You have to control what life throws at you. I have a great deal of respect for Adam and I believe he still has my best interests to heart."

I honestly think they'll end up back together at some point in the future. The fall out has probably been simply because Booth didn't want the Froch fight yet George does. They disagreed over where or not he's ready and George has gone his own way, I doubt it was anything really nasty from what George is saying.

Full article here. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/bo...oing-sink-Carl-Froch.html?ico=sport^headlines


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

*Craig Paget @PadgeyC*

*@EddieHearn the excitement in the City is building already, everyone was talking about the quality of the card on Sat in the bars and pubs!*



:lol:


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Who the fuck buys a ppv this early, atleast wait till after the weigh in so you know the fight is actaully happening before ordering it. Im convinced eddie has started to do what film companies do and pay people to send tweets about this ppv to get people interested, think it is called "sponsored tweets" or summit like that.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> I'd take one of mine but he probably think im taking the piss :lol::lol:


:lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> For anyone who's not read it yet, here's an interview with Groves where he opens up a little bit more about his split with Booth. Here's his exact quote;
> 
> 'The reasons Adam and I split will remain personal for the time being. All I will say is that I asked for something from him and we fell out. These things happen in life. You have to control what life throws at you. I have a great deal of respect for Adam and I believe he still has my best interests to heart."
> 
> ...


Or a cuckold, surprised adam rejected.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> I'd take one of mine but he probably think im taking the piss :lol::lol:


Does he know who you are?. At least Eddie gets paid either way for most of their stuff, Warren must have you on his dart board


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Martin Murray's got that big rematch he's been chasing. Sergey Khomitsky... http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=214262&cat=boxer


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Wallet said:


> Martin Murray's got that big rematch he's been chasing. Sergey Khomitsky... http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=214262&cat=boxer


Serious?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

smegmaa said:


> Serious?


Yup.



> Article Link - http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt=printable&id=71818#ixzz2l024BmeZ
> This is a legal waiver. By copying and using the material from this article, you agree to give full credit to BoxingScene.com or provide a link to the original article.
> 
> There's also a late spot on the bill for Murray, who is back in action after his controversial loss to Sergio Martinez in his second World title challenge in April. The 31 year old will now face Sergey Khomitsky in Manchester after his December fight in Australia fell through.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Hahah fucking hell.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Martin Murray's got that big rematch he's been chasing. Sergey Khomitsky... http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=214262&cat=boxer


:lol:


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Given Murray's opponent we should be delighted with Foster Jr.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Gash opponent for Murray but at least he'll get some rounds n.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Says on Boxrec that Smith is fighting Sergio Manuel Medina.

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=86382&cat=boxer

Says its a 12 rounder though but I thought they said 8.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Crolla-Foster Jr has been confirmed. Pretty good fight at short notice, people will have an issue with Foster Jr being a SFW but I bet he's the same size if not bigger then Crolla on fight night, Crolla is a small Lightweight.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Fielding's opponent now says TBA which is worrying.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Marlow said:


> Says on Boxrec that Smith is fighting Sergio Manuel Medina.
> 
> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=86382&cat=boxer
> 
> Says its a 12 rounder though but I thought they said 8.


Judging by his boxrec Medina will be tough but absolutely shite. No point in it being a 12 rounder.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Marlow said:


> Fielding's opponent now says TBA which is worrying.


Eddie got rid of his opponent, he's getting another teak tough Argie to come over. 5 of them on the same flight will save him money.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> *Eddie got rid of his opponent*, he's getting another teak tough Argie to come over. 5 of them on the same flight will save him money.


When did that happen?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Eddie got rid of his opponent, he's getting another teak tough Argie to come over. 5 of them on the same flight will save him money.


for real? :lol:


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Fuck off! If Fielding=Allen isnt happening then there isn't a competitive fight on the undercard!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Marlow said:


> When did that happen?





Berliner said:


> for real? :lol:


:lol: Just joking, if Allen has really pulled out though expect another TTA to be flown over.

:eddie


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Marlow said:


> When did that happen?





Lilo said:


> Fuck off! If Fielding=Allen isnt happening then there isn't a competitive fight on the undercard!


Having watched Allen I don't even think it would have been all that competitive, he looks pretty average in all honesty.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

For a Fielding opponent it seemed alright, you're right though it will be an Argie.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Having watched Allen I don't even think it would have been all that competitive, he looks pretty average in all honesty.


Oh really? Must admit I'd never seen him but going off his record and that Fielding seems close to his ceiling I thought it was a decent match.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Ffs :lol:


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

I think Hearn realised going up against Dortmund vs Bayern and West Ham vs Chelsea is not worth it, so shit undercard is ideal, we all watch football then turn over 8pm for main event.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm seriously considering just watching hernandez-alekseev on boxnation tbh


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Judging by his boxrec Medina will be tough but absolutely shite. No point in it being a 12 rounder.


For some reason, Medina did a strange quit job against JuanMa, which he said was a fix, but he performed a lot better against Ponce De Leon. When you look at the opposition Smith has been against lately, it's a good fight. I've only seen him a couple of times but he'll test Smith if he comes to fight.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> I'm seriously considering just watching hernandez-alekseev on boxnation tbh


I would watch the undercard and then Change to Froch-Groves. At least you have good fights at the Sauerland undercard who are also important. Boytsov fights for the mandatory spot and if Gutknecht fins he also get a fight for a mandatory spot. Better than the Crolla, Fielding or Quigg fights.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Sauerland do seem to put on solid cards. Is Jumah fighting?


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Fieldings back to a TBA on Boxrec


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Berliner said:


> I would watch the undercard and then Change to Froch-Groves. At least you have good fights at the Sauerland undercard who are also important. Boytsov fights for the mandatory spot and if Gutknecht fins he also get a fight for a mandatory spot. Better than the Crolla, Fielding or Quigg fights.


Yrah I think hernandez- alekseev will be one of the best fights this weekend too


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Marlow said:


> Sauerland do seem to put on solid cards. Is Jumah fighting?


Yes. I think when Price starts to fight in the UK Jumah will be on These Cards.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Marlow said:


> When did that happen?





Lilo said:


> Oh really? Must admit I'd never seen him but going off his record and that Fielding seems close to his ceiling I thought it was a decent match.


I watched him fight Nick Brinson on Youtube the other week, he'd be a comfortable nights work for Fielding on that evidence. Saying that I didn't realise until I just checked his Boxrec that the fight was 3 years ago, he may have improved since then.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Stephen smith fights pretty good.

Murray's is based on him getting in rounds against a man he has already faced as has half the middleweight contenders.

Crolla-foster Jnr could be pretty good to be fair.

Considering the late notice,the 3 combined are better than I expected.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Just looking at the undercard as a whole now and It ain't bad.

Not outrageous and not enough competitive fights.but a good size with good home fighters expecting to win against experienced opponents.

We just need McDonnell and it looks like fielding to go now.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Just looking at the undercard as a whole now and It ain't bad.
> 
> Not outrageous and not enough competitive fights.but a good size with good home fighters expecting to win against experienced opponents.
> 
> We just need McDonnell and it looks like fielding to go now.


Its a shame the card they were trying to make didn't come off.

Froch v Groves
Quigg v Silva
Crolla v Foster Jnr
Joshua & Campbell

That would be an amazing regular Sky show.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

edit


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Its a shame the card they were trying to make didn't come off.
> 
> Froch v Groves
> Quigg v Silva
> ...


Respect you as a poster on here (despite missing Nes' call live on air ) but don't agree with that 'amazing' part at all. 'Good' main event, not class, but solid. If Groves had the same resume but was French then it obviously won't be as good. Not arsed in the slightest about Quigg's fight. And Crolla-Foster is a half decent scrap, one which Crolla should win comfortably - the Manchester element does add something, but it still aint great (yes its good for short notice, but this is the only competitive fight on a PPV which was announced months ago). Joshua and Campbell can be on pretty much any show they want, so their presence does nowt for me.

I am usually a big Hearn fan but I am so pissed off with this undercard, and the idiots on Twitter licking Hearns arse on Twitter is cringeworthy. Was gonna go round to my mates, but for me now, it is Boxnation card on Saturday and finding a guru stream around 11 for the main event.

Matchroom fighter vs bum x repeat 10 times does nowt for me. Honestly, as said on here before. If you put £1 accumulator on all the matchroom fighters (minus Fielding maybe) you wouldn't double your return.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

It's not the be all and end all, but for a man who loves his Boxrec - there isn't one 3* rated fight on the undercard. The Sheffield card has 2 on the undercard - Rose and Callum Smith.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Paullow said:


> It's not the be all and end all, but for a man who loves his Boxrec - there isn't one 3* rated fight on the undercard. The Sheffield card has 2 on the undercard - Rose and Callum Smith.


Well it's a good indication of the quality of the fight.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Just looked at eventim and there are a few tickets avalible at the proper price.A fair few expensive floor seats need shifting but some tier one


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2013)

Paullow said:


> Respect you as a poster on here (despite missing Nes' call live on air ) but don't agree with that 'amazing' part at all. 'Good' main event, not class, but solid. If Groves had the same resume but was French then it obviously won't be as good. Not arsed in the slightest about Quigg's fight. And Crolla-Foster is a half decent scrap, one which Crolla should win comfortably - the Manchester element does add something, but it still aint great (yes its good for short notice, but this is the only competitive fight on a PPV which was announced months ago). Joshua and Campbell can be on pretty much any show they want, so their presence does nowt for me.
> 
> I am usually a big Hearn fan but I am so pissed off with this undercard, and the idiots on Twitter licking Hearns arse on Twitter is cringeworthy. Was gonna go round to my mates, but for me now, it is Boxnation card on Saturday and finding a guru stream around 11 for the main event.
> 
> Matchroom fighter vs bum x repeat 10 times does nowt for me. Honestly, as said on here before. If you put £1 accumulator on all the matchroom fighters (minus Fielding maybe) you wouldn't double your return.


Sorry, you live in a different world to me if you don't think that would be an amazing regular Sky show.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2013)

Paullow said:


> It's not the be all and end all, but for a man who loves his Boxrec - there isn't one 3* rated fight on the undercard. The Sheffield card has 2 on the undercard - Rose and Callum Smith.





One to watch said:


> Well it's a good indication of the quality of the fight.


Froch v Groves is down as a 5 star.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Froch v Groves is down as a 5 star.


Indeed, but it stated the undercard. Just a mix of 2's and 1's and that is disappointing. Purdy is apparently 4*s and Mitchell is 3*. Cal Smith and Rose-Marciel were both 3*. The 2 fights directly below Hernandez (which is also a 5*) are both 3* in Germany. Billy Dib is 4*.

There is no very good undercard fights on this card, bottom line, and that is what is most disappointing. Regardless of Hearn's big bollocks talk a few months ago. Even if nothing was said, you would expect at least one stand out fight on the undercard.

Chilemba-Bellew I was 4* for Kessler undercard; and Lee-Spada was 3* and Quigg-Salinis was either a 3 or 4*

It is poor, and not even great for a SS1 card. Just my opinion mate. Will definitely catch a stream of the main event though


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Froch v Groves is down as a 5 star.


To be fair rob,he is saying undercard.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Not that he is particularly relevant, but has anyone noticed Rocky Fielding is now down as vs TBA? That Lenny Allen or whatever his name is must have pulled out.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Paullow said:


> *There is no very good undercard fights on this card,* bottom line, and that is what is most disappointing. Regardless of Hearn's big bollocks talk a few months ago. Even if nothing was said, you would expect at least one stand out fight on the undercard.


There isnt even one good undercard fight imo. Only one fight worth watchinh: Froch vs Groves. And I think this fight will end pretty early. Dont think this owuld be an outstanding regular show. Nevermind PPV.:lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2013)

One to watch said:


> To be fair rob,he is saying undercard.


I know just saying if your gonna use Boxrec ratings as the gague, Froch v Groves is a super fight.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

It'd have been nice to have a 50-50 on there even if it was area level.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> I know just saying if your gonna use Boxrec ratings as the gague, Froch v Groves is a super fight.


Risky by Hearn putting this up against another 'super fight' in Hernandez-Alekseev mind :lol:


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Stephen smith gonna be in an "excellent" fight. Luke Campbell needs a new opponent


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Campbell is down to fight Michael Isaac Carrero on boxrec, is that the original opponent or the new one?


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Disappointed with the undercard. Needed another 50/50 fight not boring one siders.


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

Joshuas off the card with Bicep strain


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Not only is smith fighting a argie but if he wins he fights another one with 7ko's in over 50 fights


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Jack Dempsey said:


> Joshuas off the card with Bicep strain


Suits Hearn right. This whole card is a truly shit PPV card.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Gets worse seemingly by the day.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Steven smith in a final eliminator. .. for the silver title. This whole event is a travesty :lol:


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> Not only is smith fighting a argie but if he wins he fights another one with 7ko's in over 50 fights


6 of those KO's have come since 2011 though so clearly found his power.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Marlow said:


> 6 of those KO's have come since 2011 though so clearly found his power.


What isit with these argies? Is it cause they got decent rankings and they get payed peanuts in their country to fight so their better off fighting in england. Plus why are some of them ranked so high, Bolonti for instance? when they fight nobodys?

Edit


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Jack Dempsey said:


> Joshuas off the card with Bicep strain


:rofl Fucking hell.

Smith's opponent is wank as well, and unpredictably from Argentina.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2013)

Roe said:


> :rofl Fucking hell.
> 
> Smith's opponent is wank as well, and unpredictably from Argentina.


His opponent is a good one actuallt. Anyone thats seen this guy fight will tell you that. I know people will say I am defending Hearn, but somebody else like @dkos with knowledge of the lower weights will vouch for it.


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

There isn't one close fight on the whole card poor from Hearn here


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

DynamiteDan said:


> There isn't one close fight on the whole card poor from Hearn here





La Flama Blanca said:


> His opponent is a good one actuallt. Anyone thats seen this guy fight will tell you that. I know people will say I am defending Hearn, but somebody else like @dkos with knowledge of the lower weights will vouch for it.


He is the best of the foreign opponents by some distance.

Considering smiths only really mixed it with John Simpson,lee selby and Gary buckland this is a step forward.

People expecting too much of smith here.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I won't say anything about Medina, I'll just let the footage of his last win tell the story:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2013)

One to watch said:


> He is the best of the foreign opponents by some distance.
> 
> Considering smiths only really mixed it with John Simpson,lee selby and Gary buckland this is a step forward.
> 
> People expecting too much of smith here.


Yeh this is probably one of the best fights on the bill. People will scoff at it being an eliminator for the silver title, but the silver champion is Fernando Saucedo and thats a great fight. http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=57485&cat=boxer

The Smith can fight a final eliminator against Devis Boshiero who is also European champion.

If Smith fights Medina > Saucedo > Boshiero on route to a mandatory WBC world title shot I would not be complaining.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

*RossMac @Roshe67*
*@EddieHearn Will anyone be added to the card now that Joshua isn't fighting? #FrochGroves

*
*Eddie Hearn **@EddieHearn*


*@Roshe67 no, Smith elevated to title shot

:hey
*
​
​


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> His opponent is a good one actuallt. Anyone thats seen this guy fight will tell you that. I know people will say I am defending Hearn, but somebody else like @dkos with knowledge of the lower weights will vouch for it.


From what I can tell he has only ever fought at sf once, which he lost decisively and based on the footage provided by @dkos in which it looks like he is unable to keep Warwick Davis off him, the signs to do not look promising.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> *RossMac @Roshe67*
> *@EddieHearn Will anyone be added to the card now that Joshua isn't fighting? #FrochGroves
> 
> *
> ...


:huh


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> *Yeh this is probably one of the best fights on the bill*. People will scoff at it being an eliminator for the silver title, but the silver champion is Fernando Saucedo and thats a great fight. http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=57485&cat=boxer
> 
> The Smith can fight a final eliminator against Devis Boshiero who is also European champion.
> 
> If Smith fights Medina > Saucedo > Boshiero on route to a mandatory WBC world title shot I would not be complaining.


 Wich Shows how shit the bill is.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> His opponent is a good one actuallt. Anyone thats seen this guy fight will tell you that. I know people will say I am defending Hearn, but somebody else like @*dkos* with knowledge of the lower weights will vouch for it.





dkos said:


> I won't say anything about Medina, I'll just let the footage of his last win tell the story:


:rofl

Fucks sake Rob.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Medina looks abit like Sergio Martinez.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2013)

Bryn said:


> :rofl
> 
> Fucks sake Rob.


thought you had blocked me?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> From what I can tell he has only ever fought at sf once, which he lost decisively and based on the footage provided by @*dkos* in which it looks like *he is unable to keep Warwick Davis off him*, the signs to do not look promising.


:lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Yeh this is probably one of the best fights on the bill.


atsch



Stunkie said:


> based on the footage provided by @dkos in which it looks like he is unable to keep Warwick Davis off him, the signs to do not look promising.


:rofl


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> thought you had blocked me?


Let's keep this on topic, shall we?


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> Medina looks abit like Sergio Martinez.


Twitter

Eddie Hearn @Eddiehearn Smith to fight the new Sergio Martinez


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> Twitter
> 
> Eddie Hearn @Eddiehearn Smith to fight the new Sergio Martinez


nice try!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2013)

Bryn said:


> Let's keep this on topic, shall we?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Please stop posting giant pictures of cheese and talk about something relevant to the thread.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2013)

I saw Medina v Saucedo and it was a good fight and Saucedo is a goo fighter.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2013)

Bryn said:


> Please stop posting giant pictures of cheese and talk about something relevant to the thread.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aphrodite


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Smith/Medina might be decent but you'd expect at least two better undercard fights on a PPV.

Only ever seen Medina when he got wiped out by JuanMa.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Smith/Medina might be decent but you'd expect at least two better undercard fights on a PPV.
> 
> Only ever seen Medina when he got wiped out by JuanMa.


no doubt about it. this card is pretty shit but I am still gonna enjoy watching boxing for 4-5 hours this Saturday.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Smith/Medina might be decent* but you'd expect at least two better undercard fights on a PPV*.
> 
> Only ever seen Medina when he got wiped out by JuanMa.


Erm Cardle/Szot and Campbell/Carrero?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> no doubt about it. this card is pretty shit but I am still gonna enjoy watching boxing for 4-5 hours this Saturday.


Cant call Prospects vs Overmatched opponents boxing. How many competitive fights are there?
Smith vs this Argie?
Crolla vs Foster.
And maybe Froch vs Groves.

Three fights wich are competitive on paper.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Cant call Prospects vs Overmatched opponents boxing. How many competitive fights are there?
> Smith vs this Argie?
> Crolla vs Foster.
> And maybe Froch vs Groves.
> ...


so you won't be watching any of it then?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> no doubt about it. this card is pretty shit but I am still gonna enjoy watching boxing for 4-5 hours this Saturday.


Yeah, it's decent enough but just not worth paying for. If it was the undercard Eddie originally promised I'd have definitely bought it.


Marlow said:


> Erm Cardle/Szot and Campbell/Carrero?


:lol: 
Apologies Marlow, I stand corrected! '


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Yeah, it's decent enough but just not worth paying for. If it was the undercard Eddie originally promised I'd have definitely bought it.
> 
> :lol:
> Apologies Marlow, I stand corrected! '


if the card they had wanted and were very much close to putting on came off, it would have been quality. Hearn has made allot of enemies. ...but the buck stops with him.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> if the card they had wanted and were very much close to putting on came off, it would have been quality. Hearn has made allot of enemies. ...but the buck stops with him.


What was the card they wanted Rob? I am assuming that Burns was pencilled in for Crolla?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> What was the card they wanted Rob? I am assuming that Burns was pencilled in for Crolla?


Mulingas team had accepted an offer of fight McDonnell for the IBF Bantamweight title on the card before that got messed up.
Stephen Smith would have probably got a better fight had the BBBofC not messed them around.
Rocky Fielding v Lennox Allen was a decent/competative fight.
They offered decent money to Avalos & Cermano to fight Quigg. 
Joshua was in a decent test.
Gethin new he was out of the fight for 10 days before they told Hearn. Gethin v Crolla was a good fight.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

DynamiteDan said:


> There isn't one close fight on the whole card poor from Hearn here





La Flama Blanca said:


> Mulingas team had accepted an offer of fight McDonnell for the IBF Bantamweight title on the card before that got messed up.
> Stephen Smith would have probably got a better fight had the BBBofC not messed them around.
> Rocky Fielding v Lennox Allen was a decent/competative fight.
> They offered decent money to Avalos & Cermano to fight Quigg.
> ...


Not digging at you but that still wouldn't of met the expected standard.

Hearn spoke too soon.

McDonnell v malinga could of been great though,I don't see why Murray-wood couldn't be down here.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

McDonnell/Malinga, Smith/Sykes, Quigg/someone decent plus Fielding, Crolla and the rest would have been great. 

But Eddie shouldn't have started talking before everything was signed and sealed. Wonder if he'll come out with 'i've got the emails to prove I had an outrageous undercard lined up!'


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Mulingas team had accepted an offer of fight McDonnell for the IBF Bantamweight title on the card before that got messed up.
> Stephen Smith would have probably got a better fight had the BBBofC not messed them around.
> Rocky Fielding v Lennox Allen was a decent/competative fight.
> They offered decent money to Avalos & Cermano to fight Quigg.
> ...


Still falls short of PPV for me, it was clear from a long way out that this card was not going to be the level that Eddie had hyped, either he was bullshitting or made a miscalculation on what he thought constituted a great undercard, because for the majority what's listed above would not be considered great.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> I saw Medina v Saucedo and it was a good fight and Saucedo is a goo fighter.


What made you go out of your way to watch that Argentinian super fight? :lol:


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

dkos said:


> What made you go out of your way to watch that Argentinian super fight? :lol:


Rob is in love with all things Argentine since the new pope has been elected he even refers to the Falklands as the Malvinas now.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Rob loves Agies because Eddie Hearn told him too.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

knew hearn had to get at least one Argentinian

must have a special deal with the airline by now


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2013)

dkos said:


> What made you go out of your way to watch that Argentinian super fight? :lol:


Was shown on US tv so I watched it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2013)

Bill said:


> Rob loves Agies because Eddie Hearn told him too.


boring


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> Rob is in love with all things Argentine since the new pope has been elected he even refers to the Falklands as the Malvinas now.


haha. Don't see whats not to like about the country. beautiful women, beautiful food, beautiful football, some great boxers.

most of these argies are duffs but there better than the latvians that used to come over and at least they help prepare the light fighters for a latin style.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Argentina have Martinez,maidana,narvaez,abregu,reveco,maciel,lujan,chaves,maderna,Cuenca and matthysse amongst others plus some greats from the past.

Pretty impressive boxing nation in my opinion.and one well on the up,they have a large base of mid tier fighters that are reasonable opponents but nit dangerous.perfect for hearns tick over fights.


----------



## Fileepe (Jun 6, 2012)

Have I missed something here? Just seen Robs post, Is the Rocky Fielding fight off??


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2013)

Fileepe said:


> Have I missed something here? Just seen Robs post, Is the Rocky Fielding fight off??


yeh not sure why Allen pulled out.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

anthony joshua has pulled out with an injury aswell :lol:

cant wait to stream this shit


----------



## Fileepe (Jun 6, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> yeh not sure why Allen pulled out.


Thanks Rob, gutted as was looking forward to that and hopeful of it being the best of a bad bunch on the undercard


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Hearn can be a lucky fucker at times I rember when he put Hope in against Proska on the Brook-Hatton undercard and everyone saying it was a mismatch but it turned in to a great fight I wouldn`t be surprised if one of the shite fights turn out to be good.The main event will sell well on ppv but Hearn has left himself no leeway if the fight is a dissapointment or if the fight gets stopped early on a cut,people will think they got ripped off again and that is bad for the sport.I hope Saturday isn`t a shambles but Hearn need to insure that there is more quality on future undercards or his luck will run out and undermine the good work he has done for British boxing lately.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I think they could have made this card without breaking the bank and got good feedback

Froch-groves
Quigg-Galahad
Crolla-gethin/foster jnr
Fielding-blackledge
McDonnell-Haskins
Murray-Garth wood
Smith-medina

Then your run outs for cardle,Joshua and Campbell.
Domestic showdowns are great to watch and competitive.i would have been happy with this and I feel it was realistic.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I think they could have made this card without breaking the bank and got good feedback
> 
> Froch-groves
> Quigg-Galahad
> ...


Thats worse that the card they tried to make a I mentioned a few pages back and you rejected as not being good enough.

They should have made Fiedling v Smith and Quigg v McDonnell. If McDonnell lost who cares, can just say he is not a SBW.

Garth Wood would have been impossible to make for Nov 23rd.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Thats worse that the card they tried to make a I mentioned a few pages back and you rejected as not being good enough.





La Flama Blanca said:


> this place has gone to shit!


Tell me about it!

:fight My cards better than yours! :gayfight2


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Martin Murray is now OFF the Froch/Groves card with a virus. Andy Lee features instead, meaning Adam Booth WILL be in the arena​


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

*Martin Murray @**MartinMurrayBox*

*If it wasn't for bad luck I'd have none at all. Gutted I've had to pull out of my fight on Sat with a virus. Sorry to every1 who payed 4 me*


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Best card ever.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Yep,Murreys out and Andy Lee is on the card instead according to fastcar on sky sports news


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

this undercard is a total shambles


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

One to watch said:


> I think they could have made this card without breaking the bank and got good feedback
> 
> Froch-groves
> Quigg-Galahad
> ...


The thing is, we as fans obviously want the best cards possible. But the promoter and the broadcaster want to invest the least amount possible while taking the most they can. 
The fight will appeal to casual fight fans. They are buying this for the main event and couldn't give two shits about who Anthony Crolla or Jamie McDonnell are fighting. Haye - Harrison could have had a fantastic card, with a lot of money spent on it to bring in quality fighters but there was no need because the main event sold the whole thing.
Obviously this fight is not as big as that one but it will still do really well, despite having a shitty undercard. Exactly the same with the card in China.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Whos Andy Lee fighting?

What amazes me is not that the undercard is shit, its that the casuals are going round saying the undercard is brilliant?? Thats spin for you , people are sheep these days. I understand they dont know enough but they're just taking what Eddie says as gospel.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Whos Andy Lee fighting?
> 
> What amazes me is not that the undercard is shit, its that the casuals are going round saying the undercard is brilliant?? Thats spin for you , people are sheep these days. I understand they dont know enough but they're just taking what Eddie says as gospel.


Same guy Murray was meant to fight?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Bit late notice for Lee to take this fight, does he not have any sort of roadmap set out for his career. Dont usually see guys like that taking a fight 3 days away


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: Fuck sake.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Is this all a play by the dark lord ???

Dc will go crazy


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> its that the casuals are going round saying the undercard is brilliant?? Thats spin for you , people are sheep these days. I understand they dont know enough but they're just taking what Eddie says as gospel.


This is why promoters can get away with bollocks like this. He offers them a giant turd and they see a juicy steak :verysad


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Press conference on ssn now. "STellar undercard. One of the best domestic clashes of all time!"


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Not a good sign that Hearn is getting away scot free with this undercard, with the casuals sayings its brilliant. I doubt we'll see too many stacked cards from now on.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

*Phil Kirkbride @philkecho*

*Rocky Fielding will now face Charles Adamu in a defence of his Commonwealth title after Lennox Allen pulled out*



Fuck me it gets worse..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Adamu has been shot for about 5 years, disappointing!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

The last few months have been ridiculous for pull outs? Chisoras opponent pulled out this morning as well.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

McDonnell's fighting a 40 year old Flyweight.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

So why couldnt andy lee have been on this card to begin with against someone decent? Someone like spada


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

has any boxing or mainstream press picked up on this card being shite or are they too concerned with missing out on free tickets and hearn interviews to rock the boat??


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> McDonnell's fighting a 40 year old Flyweight.


:rofl


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Looked better when TBA was their opponents.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

malt vinegar said:


> has any boxing or mainstream press picked up on this card being shite or are they too concerned with missing out on free tickets and hearn interviews to rock the boat??


:deal


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> :rofl


http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=80144&cat=boxer


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

Card keeps getting worse by the day, there isn't one fight that is more than 80/20 shocking


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

So what we got?

*Carl Froch* v *George Groves* 
WBA and IBF Super Middleweight titles
*Scott Quigg* v *Diego Oscar Silva*
WBA Regular Super Bantamweight title

*Rocky Fielding* v *Charles Adamu*
Commonwealth Super Middleweight title

*Anthony Crolla* v *Stephen Foster Jr.*
WBO Inter-Continental Lightweight title

*Andy Lee v TBA
**Jamie McDonnell v Bernard Inom*

*Stephen Smith *v *Sergio Manuel Medina*

*Luke Campbell* v *Michael Isaac Carrero*

*Kal Yafai *v *Abigail Medina*

*Scotty Cardle* v* Krzysztof Szot*


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> So why couldnt andy lee have been on this card to begin with against someone decent? Someone like spada


This,I don`t understand what has happened with this card it looks after the mcdonnnel and Smith problems he kind of gave up on this card and thought a bunch of names instead of good fights would do for this card and the Quigg opponent is shite he could of done better with that and like you say Lee-Spada would of helped with this card.He has put all his eggs in one basket in the hope that Grove-Froch will be decent if it`s not the ppv will look poor for sure.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Guru or £15?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

underwhelming


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> So what we got?
> 
> *Luke Campbell* v *Michael Isaac Carrero*


pretty sure campbell is fighting someone else...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Marlow said:


> When did that happen?





Casper Gomez said:


> McDonnell's fighting a 40 year old Flyweight.


This card just goes from strength to strength!

#cardofthedecade

:eddie


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

To call this card a piece of shit...... Is insulting to the piece of shit.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

This undercard has had more reshuffles than a Tennessee Riverboat Steamer


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

He said it would be outrageous and I'm fucking outraged


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

How many first round tumblers will we have?


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Bill said:


> To call this card a piece of shit...... Is insulting to the piece of shit.


lol


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

The Genius said:


> How many first round tumblers will we have?


over under should be 5

already given boxingguru a plug to people i know

no one should have to pay to watch this pathetic ppv


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

''I'm not a mug, I don't mug people off. just trust me''. - Eddie Hearn 2013

:yep


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

What you all on about .... according to Spencer Oliver this card has 8 or 9 fights which could top any bill. atsch


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Bill said:


> ''I'm not a mug, I don't mug people off. just trust me''. - Eddie Hearn 2013
> 
> :yep


To be fair he doesn't, they mug themselves.

The way i see it, is hes taking advantage of the stupid people, the best way to explain it is like offering someone to exchange your £5 note for 10 £1 coins. There is cunts out there who would think they offer off as notes are worth more than coins.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

What is Adam Smith doing to the Sky team to make them sell this garbage?


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> What you all on about .... according to Spencer Oliver this card has 8 or 9 fights which could top any bill. atsch


And it's this kind of line which is the reason for me going off Spencer.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bill said:


> To call this card a piece of shit...... Is insulting to the piece of shit.


:lol:


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> To be fair he doesn't, they mug themselves.
> 
> The way i see it, is hes taking advantage of the stupid people, the best way to explain it is like offering someone to exchange your £5 note for 10 £1 coins. There is cunts out there who would think they offer off as notes are worth more than coins.


That's a fair point actually. Although he's mugging himself off in the long run, he's driving more people away from the sport than bringing them in, imo.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bill said:


> That's a fair point actually. Although he's mugging himself off in the long run, *he's driving more people away from the sport than bringing them in, imo*.


Not a chance, who exactly is he driving away?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

You knew it was getting bad when he bills a fight as an eliminator for the silver belt... atsch


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Sky team keep contradicting themselves. When asked about the fight "Yeah really exciting fight" "battle of britian" "The one the british public want to see" "Expect fireworks". Then when asked if Groves have a chance "No, it's come a bit to early for him" "


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Not a chance, who exactly is he driving away?


Well he's pissing off me for a start.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bill said:


> Well he's pissing off me for a start.


:rofl


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Not a chance, who exactly is he driving away?


there is a good Chance that this Card will be shit (many onesided boring fights) so the normal Sport fan who buys this shit PPV Card could think that it wasnt worth the Money and next time he wont buy the PPV. Of course just speculating here but it is possible. At the end the Card is shit and I doubt that there will be many good fights. Maybe we wont even have one good fight. (Froch has too much for Groves).


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Bill said:


> That's a fair point actually. Although he's mugging himself off in the long run, he's driving more people away from the sport than bringing them in, imo.


He will if and when one of these ppvs get slated for ripping fans off because the main event is a let down and the undercard for it is shite,I think he has done a great job with his regular shows with regards getting new fans involved with the sport but he risks it all with another Audley type ppv fiasco in the future.If Groves puts up a decent fight and the fight end up being decent he will get away with it again Bill we shall see on Saturday but with the way he goes about it his luck will run out at some point


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

On a serious note, everybody that has asked me my thoughts on this ppv I have gave both barrells and if they was thinking about buying it, they are certainly not now, I get asked quite a lot because people that know me know I love boxing, must be at least 50 people so far, thats 51 people Eddie won't be getting money from, all because he's a liar and isn't doing right by his regular customers..... Us.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> He will if and when one of these ppvs get slated for ripping fans off because the main event is a let down and the undercard for it is shite,I think he has done a great job with his regular shows with regards getting new fans involved with the sport but he risks it all with another Audley type ppv fiasco in the future.If Groves puts up a decent fight and the fight end up being decent he will get away with it again Bill we shall see on Saturday but with the way he goes about it his luck will run out at some point


Having slightly better shows on normal sky but still too few off them, does not excuse him for pulling this type of stunt, imho.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Good job I didn't order this shit


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

48 pages slagging a undercard :rofl:rofl this has to be the most slated PPV event ever on a forum, even Haye vs Harrison didn't get this many pissed off. Simple fact is Hearn caused it by stating the main event is not a PPV by itself it needs a amazing undercard.

Anyone know why arselicker Kugan hasn't brought up his original comment :huh


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Why is everyone complaining? Froch-Groves is a unified title fight between a ledge-ind of the sport and one of the hottest prospect in world boxing who's top 3 with every governing body, not to mention it's going to be an exciting, 50/50 fight between two domestic rivals who genuinely dislike each other. You've then got two genuine world title fights in chief support; Quigg and McDonnell both defending their genuine world titles against top 10 opposition in Cermeno and Malinga.

As if that wasn't enough, a blockbuster domestic bust-up in a FOTY contender between the evenly matched Anthony Crolla and Martin Gethin for the British title, and a fun Commonwealth shoot-out between the both unbeaten, both big-punching Rocky Fielding and Lennox Allen, with some of the hottest properties in World boxing including the future people's champion Anthony Joshua, golden boy Luke Campbell - both Olympic gold medalists - and the big punching, highly talented decorated amateur Callum Smith, along with of the world's top middleweight Martin Murray featuring.

Wait, what did I miss?


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> 48 pages slagging a undercard :rofl:rofl this has to be the most slated PPV event ever on a forum, even Haye vs Harrison didn't get this many pissed off. Simple fact is Hearn caused it by stating the main event is not a PPV by itself it needs a amazing undercard.
> 
> Anyone know why arselicker Kugan hasn't brought up his original comment :huh


Yes, it is the most slated. One has to conclude that when Hearn was talking about a 'monster' undercard, he was using the Joseph Fritzel form of monster.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Danny said:


> Why is everyone complaining? Froch-Groves is a unified title fight between a ledge-ind of the sport and one of the hottest prospect in world boxing who's top 3 with every governing body, not to mention it's going to be an exciting, 50/50 fight between two domestic rivals who genuinely dislike each other. You've then got two genuine world title fights in chief support; Quigg and McDonnell both defending their genuine world titles against top 10 opposition in Cermeno and Malinga.
> 
> As if that wasn't enough, a blockbuster domestic bust-up in a FOTY contender between the evenly matched Anthony Crolla and Martin Gethin for the British title, and a fun Commonwealth shoot-out between the both unbeaten, both big-punching Rocky Fielding and Lennox Allen, with some of the hottest properties in World boxing including the future people's champion Anthony Joshua, golden boy Luke Campbell - both Olympic gold medalists - and the big punching, highly talented decorated amateur Callum Smith, along with of the world's top middleweight Martin Murray featuring.
> 
> Wait, what did I miss?


Quigg isn't a genuine world title holder he holds a version of the title, Rigo is the champ, Quigg just holds a meaningless strap. His fight is against poor opposition, McDonnell isn't fighting Malinga and has been stripped of his title in any case. Gethin has pulled out injured, Murray is out too, so we have Andy Lee against a no mark instead and then some Olympic prospects fighting not even journeymen.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Adamu and Inom have barely even got 5 fights between them in 3 years. Fucking disgraceful.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Andy Lees promoted so badly, Lou Di Bella condones this shit does he?

Imagine the uproar if Froch KOs Groves inside 3 rounds? Back to square 1 with PPV and Haye Harrison.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

JonnyBGoode said:


> Quigg isn't a genuine world title holder he holds a version of the title, Rigo is the champ, Quigg just holds a meaningless strap. His fight is against poor opposition, McDonnell isn't fighting Malinga and has been stripped of his title in any case. Gethin has pulled out injured, Murray is out too, so we have Andy Lee against a no mark instead and then some Olympic prospects fighting not even journeymen.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

JonnyBGoode said:


> Quigg isn't a genuine world title holder he holds a version of the title, Rigo is the champ, Quigg just holds a meaningless strap. His fight is against poor opposition, McDonnell isn't fighting Malinga and has been stripped of his title in any case. Gethin has pulled out injured, Murray is out too, so we have Andy Lee against a no mark instead and then some Olympic prospects fighting not even journeymen.


Whoosh!!


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

It's not only NOT a monster under card it is actually an abysmal abysmal attempt at even pretending that it is any type of under card at all. It couldn't really get any worse than this if Hearn actually tried to find worse opponents I think he would struggle. This is almost white collar level stuff, the entire card is so totally pointless and unexciting I can only think that Hearn must actually be using this as a pilot to see how poor an under card he can put on and get away with. 

To even attempt to justify any of these fights he will lost an awful lot of credibility if he has any left whatsoever, to actually claim to be a fan of the sport and serve this rubbish up is actually offensive.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


>


:lol:



JonnyBGoode said:


> Quigg isn't a genuine world title holder he holds a version of the title, Rigo is the champ, Quigg just holds a meaningless strap. His fight is against poor opposition, McDonnell isn't fighting Malinga and has been stripped of his title in any case. Gethin has pulled out injured, Murray is out too, so we have Andy Lee against a no mark instead and then some Olympic prospects fighting not even journeymen.


The undercard is still of higher quality than your sarcasm meter.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Danny said:


> :lol:
> 
> The undercard is still of higher quality than your sarcasm meter.


My sarcasm meter has imploded I'm afraid you got me at just after spending a few minutes in The Lounge and it all just went to shit.

Worth it just for the Jose Gif anyway!


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Elephant Man said:


> Guru or £15?


Ah but wait surely there is no possible way anyone will be able to stream this, did Eddie not say prior to the Kessler/Froch fight "good luck finding a stream" as he had all his minions at Matchroom Towers working overtime to shut down all these illegal sites, I am assuming therefore not one person was able to stream that PPV and therefore it will surely be the case this time round.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

If I wasn't going to Manchester, I'd be paying Gary a visit.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Bill said:


> Having slightly better shows on normal sky but still too few off them, does not excuse him for pulling this type of stunt, imho.


I personaly believe the shows he put on are much better the Friday night shite we had before and he`s mainly getting good numbers of people going to the arenas and supporting the shows. I`m very glad there is no Maloney type leisure centre shows anymore that looked shite on tv and did nothing to grow the sport and Matchroom before Eddie got involved did plenty of shite Friday night shows but they have moved on from that because times have changed.I know that you bang on about what they do they do for the hardcore well the red button is good start and if you count all the live fights we get now per show now which is far more then we did before
We have less dates but with the red button and shows which last 3/4 hours on the main channel we get far more live boxing now so to say what we get now is only slighty better then what we got before is bollocks imo.I got to hate the leisure centre shite of british fighter against afrobum as a main event on sky sports as much as you hate prizefighter

However I agree it does`t excuse this shite ppv.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> So what we got?
> 
> *Carl Froch* v *George Groves*
> WBA and IBF Super Middleweight titles
> ...


Martin Murray?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> I personaly believe the shows he put on are much better the Friday night shite we had before and he`s mainly getting good numbers of people going to the arenas and supporting the shows. I`m very glad there is no Maloney type leisure centre shows anymore that looked shite on tv and did nothing to grow the sport and Matchroom before Eddie got involved did plenty of shite Friday night shows but they have moved on from that because times have changed.I know that you bang on about what they do they do for the hardcore well the red button is good start and if you count all the live fights we get now per show now which is far more then we did before
> We have less dates but with the red button and shows which last 3/4 hours on the main channel we get far more live boxing now so to say what we get know is only slighty better then what we got before is bollocks imo.I got to hate the leisure centre shite of british fighter against afrobum as a main event on sky sports as much as you hate prizefighter
> 
> However I agree it does`t excuse this shite ppv.


Fair post, while I may not totally agree, I can understand your viewpoint.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Martin Murray?


Virus replaced by Lee


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Bill said:


> Fair post, while I may not totally agree, I can understand your viewpoint.


Cheers,and you`re right about this undercard.Hearn should of done so much better on this undercard and even if it doesn`t bite him in the arse on this time unless he changes his approach to ppv it will in the future


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Mismatch for a Main event and a truly awful under-card that isn't worth watching. Failure from Hearn and Co. I am expecting Dave Clark to have to Apologize to the fans after the main event for it being so one sided after all the BS promotion.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Go on Twitter and criticize this card and you will get a fair bit of abuse. Eddie is doing a very good job at the promoting game.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Elephant Man said:


> Go on Twitter and criticize this card and you will get a fair bit of abuse. Eddie is doing a very good job at the promoting game.


I did the other day. Didnt receive any real points to go against what I was sayong, just insults and threats to block me.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Is Rocky Fielding the most protected fighter in Boxing, how long will his record be padded out, to be fair to the guy he admits hes abit shit going from his fight interviews when he never wants to fight paul smith or anyone remotely decent. But i do hate this tactic of him constantly filling undercards simply to sell tickets without any test. are scousers that thick ?


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> Is Rocky Fielding the most protected fighter in Boxing, how long will his record be padded out, to be fair to the guy he admits hes abit shit going from his fight interviews when he never wants to fight paul smith or anyone remotely decent. But i do hate this tactic of him constantly filling undercards simply to sell tickets without any test. *are scousers that thick ?*


Is that a rhetorical question?


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Doesn't Eddie's deal with Groves expire after this fight? 

The best possible outcome is that Groves wins and then leaves Matchroom without their international super star to fall back on!


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> I did the other day. Didnt receive any real points to go against what I was sayong, just insults and threats to block me.


The card's abysmal. Any Saturday fight night is better than this, even the Burns-Beltran was better. Lucky you, he blocked me for telling the truth on it.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

JonnyBGoode said:


> Doesn't Eddie's deal with Groves expire after this fight?
> 
> The best possible outcome is that Groves wins and then leaves Matchroom without their international super star to fall back on!


I am sure that would have been covered in the contract. Options, etc...


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

Grant said:


> I am sure that would have been covered in the contract. Options, etc...


Options on a mandatory?


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

smegmaa said:


> The card's abysmal. Any Saturday fight night is better than this, even the Burns-Beltran was better. Lucky you, he blocked me for telling the truth on it.


It makes no sense when theres a much better card just a few weeks later, hearn is going to the well too often


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

There must be a rematch clause. But if Groves won and then left Eddie it would be interesting to see how that would work.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Rambo said:


> Options on a mandatory?


I'd have thought Hearn would have covered himself, yes.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Rambo said:


> Options on a mandatory?


He's got them on Sturm.


----------



## Roy Jones Jr's Jab (Jun 4, 2013)

Elephant Man said:


> There must be a rematch clause. But if Groves won and then left Eddie it would be interesting to see how that would work.


Probably, I'd imagine Hearn has Groves locked in to Matchroom If he was to win (or even in defeat) he'd be foolish not too have all his bases covered.


----------



## Jakemilo (Nov 12, 2012)

Elephant Man said:


> Go on Twitter and criticize this card and you will get a fair bit of abuse. Eddie is doing a very good job at the promoting game.


I got it last night mate the Eddie Hearn disciples were out in force looking for retweets


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Elephant Man said:


> There must be a rematch clause. But if Groves won and then left Eddie it would be interesting to see how that would work.


Groves is getting stopped within 6 rounds, so this won't be a concern. hearn and Co are laughing all the way to the bank, as this isn't PPV worthy (mismatch in reality) yet they have somehow convinced, mostly casuals that Groves has a chance and some even have him as a clear favorite. HA genius promoting by Hearn. I tip my hat.


----------



## Jackukboxing (Aug 13, 2013)

Within the last week Martin Gethhin, Martin Murray, Callum Smith, Anthony Joshua have all been pulled from this bill. That's some going. Why could Andy Lee not have been on the card in the 1st place? Fielding opponent is a disgrace aswell. He's the thickest man ever Hearn should just get him in with Callum Smith and be done with him


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2013)

Hearn has confirmed there is no rematch clause, and it looks like Groves will be a free agent after this fight. If he wants to fight in the UK Hearn would be the only option. But the big money would be in the US and I am sure coming off a win v Froch GBP & TopRank would be happy to accommodate him.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2013)

Jackukboxing said:


> Within the last week Martin Gethhin, Martin Murray, *Callum Smith*, Anthony Joshua have all been pulled from this bill. That's some going. Why could Andy Lee not have been on the card in the 1st place? Fielding opponent is a disgrace aswell. He's the thickest man ever Hearn should just get him in with *Callum Smith* and be done with him


pot + kettle + black


----------



## Jackukboxing (Aug 13, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> pot + kettle + black


Had smith v Fielding been made he wouldn't of pulled out. He's talking about fighting early December.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2013)

Jackukboxing said:


> Had smith v Fielding been made he wouldn't of pulled out. He's talking about fighting early December.


Next December show is still 3 weeks away.


----------



## Jackukboxing (Aug 13, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Next December show is still 3 weeks away.


Hes been sparring and in full training last week, he's not injured.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> pretty sure campbell is fighting someone else...


Correct (possibly THE weakest opponent on the card):

Morgan Duthes


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Actually an alright opponent that for Campbell, maybe. Looks it on paper, 5 fights, 5 wins, a genuine lightweight, young. We'll see though, you never know with imports!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2013)

Jackukboxing said:


> Hes been sparring and in full training last week, he's not injured.


I apologize.

I think they will build a show around that fight though.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Danny said:


> Actually an alright opponent that for Campbell, maybe. Looks it on paper, 5 fights, 5 wins, a genuine lightweight, young. We'll see though, you never know with imports!


Two words. Emanuele Leo :smile


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Talk about licking the arsehole!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Correct (possibly THE weakest opponent on the card):
> 
> Morgan Duthes


looks like the closest 50/50 fight on the card :yep


----------



## Fileepe (Jun 6, 2012)

Its pretty clear PPV sales are doing pretty well just from the Froch v Groves fight so Eddie not arsed over how shit the undercard is as long as his stable are getting an outing.

From a sales perspective its job done on Eddies part! 

I feel like I was sold a C63 Mercedes though and now I've turned up to pick it up all I can see is a 1.0L Nissan Micra waiting on the forecourt for me.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Is Groves with Matchroom, what happened to Hayemaker promotions??


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

@philkecho: Just been told by Matchroom that Charles Adamu has failed to get a visa in time to fight Rocky Fielding


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

@EddieHearn: Can confirm that @Rocky87Fielding will now fight @LukeBlackledge for the Commonwealth title on Saturday - respect to both! #greatfight


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

50 pages. What a goliath of a thread


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Fielding-Blackledge that's more like it


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

smegmaa said:


> @EddieHearn: Can confirm that @Rocky87Fielding will now fight @LukeBlackledge for the Commonwealth title on Saturday - respect to both! #greatfight


Fuck yes! Credit to both for taking the fight.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

This and the main event is the only fights worth watching. Good test and progression.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Why the fuck wasnt he offered it in the first place instead of Adamu?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Why the fuck wasnt he offered it in the first place instead of Adamu?


Id imagine it is cheaper to keep Adamu on hold/reserve instead of Blackledge....


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> Id imagine it is cheaper to keep Adamu on hold/reserve instead of Blackledge....


Of course. The bottom line


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

I hope they put Blackledge in the same changing room as one of Gallaghers fighters... things could become very interesting if they do:bbb


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Fielding/Blackledge and Crolla/Foster Jr. are both very good additions. This card has been a mess for months but it might end up alright. Saying that, I'd be shocked if there weren't at least 4 changes before Saturday :lol:


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Blackledge aint a bad addition but lets face it. Hes no Mohammed Akrong


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Jack said:


> Fielding/Blackledge and Crolla/Foster Jr. are both very good additions. This card has been a mess for months but it might end up alright. Saying that, I'd be shocked if there weren't at least 4 changes before Saturday :lol:


I agree mate.

Froch-groves
Quigg-silva
Crolla-foster jnr
Fielding-blackledge

Is a good set of fights

Smith and mcdonnels fights are respectable.

I ain't bitching about this card any more as it's pointless.im going to enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Actually prefer this to the original fight, good scrap. Smith-Medina might be a decent fight too, unfortunately Quigg is still in with a stiff and McDonnell's opponent is a 40 year old flyweight (didn't expect it to be a world beater but jheez, at least somebody decent over 10 would have been nice).


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

One to watch said:


> I agree mate.
> 
> Froch-groves
> Quigg-silva
> ...


Yeah, I know what you mean. Smith/Medina is good too, I think.

I think it's a lot better than your average Sky show but I wouldn't buy it on PPV, personally. It's not weak to the point that warrants all the crying about it though, I don't think. It's a pretty good show in the end, especially after all the nonsense with the board, the IBF and injuries. If this is the final card, then it's been salvaged.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Smith has to be treated like a man learning his trade at international level,the buckland performance and ko flatters his overall record.selby knocked him out(literally) and John Simpson pushed him to the limit.

So it's reasonable to say that smith hasn't even conquered domestic level.we know he is talented but he needs experience and confidence and this fight is ideal.anybody who thinks smiths opponent isn't good enough is being unrealistic.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Jamie McDonnell gonna get announced as the "pretty much champion of the world" on Saturday night.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Jack said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. Smith/Medina is good too, I think.
> 
> I think it's a lot better than your average Sky show but I wouldn't buy it on PPV, personally. It's not weak to the point that warrants all the crying about it though, I don't think. It's a pretty good show in the end, especially after all the nonsense with the board, the IBF and injuries. If this is the final card, then it's been salvaged.


Its so weak to the point that it is a truly shit PPV card.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2013)

Roe said:


> Jamie McDonnell gonna get announced as the "pretty much champion of the world" on Saturday night.


fighting in the "Premier League City of Manchester"


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2013)

Froch v Groves
Quigg v Costa
Fielding v Blackedge
Crolla v Foster Jnr

Thats better than any of the Haye & Amir Khan PPVs and Groves v DeGale.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Froch v Groves
> Quigg v Costa
> Fielding v Blackedge
> Crolla v Foster Jnr
> ...


Its not Saturday yet Rob.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Jack said:


> Fielding/Blackledge and Crolla/Foster Jr. are both very good additions. This card has been a mess for months but it might end up alright. Saying that, I'd be shocked if there weren't at least 4 changes before Saturday :lol:


Just posted at the end without reading any of the others,apart from Robs.Then read a few more,including yours.It seems you're as sceptical as I am.Well,almost.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Froch v Groves
> Quigg v Costa
> Fielding v Blackedge
> Crolla v Foster Jnr
> ...


That just proves how terrible most of our PPV shows are. I have no problem with this fight being on PPV but Hearn said himself that he needed a stacked card and, for whatever reason, he hasn't delivered. Until the sales turn to shit, however, they can keep doing these kind of things.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Froch v Groves
> Quigg v Costa
> Fielding v Blackedge
> Crolla v Foster Jnr
> ...


Quigg and Crollas fights are crap. Fielding yawn.

Being better than a Haye PPV is not good enough, the PPVs you listed are the reason PPV was ended. Khan McCloskey was also moved to regular Sky as this should have been. Groves Degale also had Bellew Cleverly as a good co main event, nothing compares on this card.

Also the glaring omission from this PPV criticism is the fact Matchroom failed to get off their arse and secure the Pacquaio Rios card. If they done this they could have put any piece of shit undercard like the present one, and nobody would care.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Froch v Groves
> Quigg v Costa
> Fielding v Blackedge
> Crolla v Foster Jnr
> ...


cant you be your own man


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Apparently they went with Foster jnr instead of linares. (Gallagher talks about it on T2T)


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> Apparently they went with Foster jnr instead of linares. (Gallagher talks about it on T2T)


You're joking? :lol:

For what reason? I mean we know the REAL reason, but what reason did they give?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Crolla/Foster Jr isn't actually that good a fight. Foster isn't a top domestic SFW anymore and he's stepping up to lightweight. 

They turned down Linares? Wankers


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Danny said:


> You're joking? :lol:
> 
> For what reason? I mean we know the REAL reason, but what reason did they give?


Doesnt give a reason, mentions another name too but cant quite hear it.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Like they would ever fight Linares.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

No fucking way.

Crolla-linares would of been great and a very important fight for both.

Linares is at times a wonderfully skilled boxer and it would of been a pleasure to have seen him on this bill.but we get (no offence to him) Stephen foster Jnr.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Pleased with the Blackledge addition, fair play to both for taking it on.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Quigg fight is awful
I dont think crolla-foster jr is all that good, just good for a weeks notice
Fielding-blackledge is beyter than fielding-allen imo


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Sounds like the other one was Hector Velazquez...


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> cant you be your own man


You disagree?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2013)

fuck crolla & gallager for rejecting Linares!!!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I can understand them rejecting Linares. He'd have beat Crolla, or any British lightweight for that matter, but it's a shame it did get rejected because he would have been a quality addition.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> Quigg fight is awful
> I dont think crolla-foster jr is all that good, just good for a weeks notice
> Fielding-blackledge is beyter than fielding-allen imo


ye fielding blackledge is a good addition and id have been happy with that starting the PPV show with Crolla-Linares and Quigg-Salinas, that would have been value and is reasonable imo


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> Sounds like the other one was Hector Velazquez...


No loss there if that's who it was.

He is a 'name' but past it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2013)

like the fact McDonnell walks around with the belt.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah nearly matches McDonnell's tan..


----------



## Jackukboxing (Aug 13, 2013)

Come on you don't fight Linares on a weeks notice


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Jackukboxing said:


> Come on you don't fight Linares on a weeks notice


Nothing to lose everything to gain


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Jackukboxing said:


> Come on you don't fight Linares on a weeks notice


Same for both fighters.

Linares has just had a 1 round blowout so is fit but would know less about crolla than Gallagher and crolla know about him.both are students of the game so would know his strengths and weaknesses.

Why not?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> fuck crolla & gallager for rejecting Linares!!!


seems like joe g accepted the crolla fight but hearn didnt wanna come up with the money.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> seems like joe g accepted the crolla fight but hearn didnt wanna come up with the money.


Interesting!


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Interesting!


didnt come up with the money or they priced themselves out of it, bit of both id imagine.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Why would Hearn put Crolla in with Linares. Yeah let's sign a fighter then put him straight in a fight he can't win, makes sense :rolleyes


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

From about 2.15


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

why does kugan cough in every fucking video. has become annoying.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> From about 2.15


Joe is one hell of a talker..!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Andy lee has got ferenc Hefner.

Hmm.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Andy lee has got ferenc Hefner.
> 
> Hmm.


is that Hughs Hungarian Brother?


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Andy lee has got ferenc Hefner.
> 
> Hmm.


Lee to be awarded a hometown gift with scores of 58-56.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> is that Hughs Hungarian Brother?


Ah you know him.

He went into boxing after the Hungarian playboy industry collapsed.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Ah you know him.
> 
> He went into boxing after the Hungarian playboy industry collapsed.


21 and 4 doesnt look too bad until you see he was KO'd by Rocky Fielding in 1 round atsch


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Lee wins 1st round KO


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> 21 and 4 doesnt look too bad until you see he was KO'd by Rocky Fielding in 1 round atsch


Very poor.

His cv is a perfect example of polishing a turd.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Also average Robert woge stopped him in 3.

On the flip side fielding and woge must have been much bigger and can both bang a bit.

But still poor.nice to see andy lee out though,lee and mcewan returned to Britain looking for fights with Murray,barker and macklin but Anthony Fitzgerald has been the stiffest test for either.
Terrible how we have Murray,barker,macklin,Saunders,lee,Ryder,mcewan,o'kane,hope and proksa in this country and we have seen only a handful of meetings between them.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

and Jr


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Paullow said:


> and Jr


Forgot him.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Andy Lee is going nowhere, fighting a bum on two days notice. Guy has no career plan.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Eddie says he didnt realise hwo big Froch Groves was gonna be so maybe didnt need the outrageous undercard(which he believes this to be still)


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Eddie says he didnt realise hwo big Froch Groves was gonna be so maybe didnt need the outrageous undercard(which he believes this to be still)


So we are lucky to have this undercard?


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Taking the mick out of fans there.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> So we are lucky to have this undercard?


Exceptionally lucky.

Has there been a UK undercard bigger or better in the last 10 years?


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

From 9:20


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Marlow said:


> Exceptionally lucky.
> 
> Has there been a UK undercard bigger or better in the last 10 years?


You'll find bigger on your average Wood or Goodwin card and better? too many to name - starting last month with the Brook-Senchenko bill.

Were you taking the piss btw?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Marlow said:


> Exceptionally lucky.
> 
> Has there been a UK undercard bigger or better in the last 10 years?


Ha ha.I know your joking

But Yeah last years hatton-senchenko fight which I would of paid for alone had,

Scott quigg-rendall Munroe
Martin Murray in an interim fight v unbeaten South American whose name escapes me
Gary buckland-Stephen foster Jnr
Rabchenko-vitu
And some other good bouts.

That was a good card that was shown live on a major American tv station not AWE and had 4/5 competitve bouts.

Saturdays has 2/3 in my opinion.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Paullow said:


> You'll find bigger on your average Wood or Goodwin card and better? too many to name - starting last month with the Brook-Senchenko bill.
> 
> Were you taking the piss btw?


I was yes.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Ha ha.I know your joking
> 
> But Yeah last years hatton-senchenko fight which I would of paid for alone had,
> 
> ...


The Murray fight was shit on paper and shit on the night but I'll give you the rest.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Marlow said:


> I was yes.


Good, I couldn't tell as you are normally a big Hearn fan.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Paullow said:


> Good, I couldn't tell as you are normally a big Hearn fan.


Review my posts and you'll see I was critical of the last ppv.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Marlow said:


> Review my posts and you'll see I was critical of the last ppv.


I can vouch for Marlow on that, although still not enough for my liking.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm sure Hearn knows the undercard is shit. He's in a tricky position now for matchmaking his guys. I personally think Quigg and Brook will lose when they make the step up. Burns I think he'll lose to Crawford, Abril or Beltran, basically hes losing his next fight no matter who it is. Bellew is another I think will most likely lose his next fight. 

It looks rosey now, but give it 6 months I'd be quite surprised if his guys make the step up.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

One thing we can agree on is hes kind of pulled it out of the bag after a shitty week or two. Check out the fight poster from todays press conference lol










Gethin , allen, joshua etc lol


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

ps. Eddie said in an interview today the pre buys for this are 4 x what they were for Froch v Kessler 2


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Boxrec ratings for the undercard consist of four 2 star bouts and four 1 star bouts... :rolleyes


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Eddie knows it's shit, everyone knows it's shit.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

http://www.matchroomboxing.com/schedule/carl_froch_v_george_groves.htm

*Fight Schedule*
5:20pm
*Scotty Cardle* v *Kryzsztof Szot* 
8 x 3 mins Lightweight Contest 
6:00pm
*Rocky Fielding* v *Luke Blackledge*
12 x 3 mins Commonwealth Super Middleweight title
*Kal Yafai* v *Abigail Medina*
6 x 3 mins Super-Flyweight Contest 
*Jamie McDonnell* v *Bernard Inom*
8 x 3 mins Bantamweight Contest 
*Stephen Smith* v *Sergio Manuel Medina*
10 x 3 mins Vacant WBC International Silver Super Featherweight title 
*Luke Campbell* v *Morgan Duthes*
6 x 3 mins Lightweight contest 
*Anthony Crolla* v *Stephen Foster Jr.*
12 x 3 mins WBO Inter-Continental Lightweight title
*Andy Lee* v *Ferenc Hafner*
6 or 8 x 3 mins Middleweight Contest 
*Scott Quigg* v *Diego Silva*
12 x 3 mins WBA Super Bantamweight title
By 11:00pm
*Carl Froch* v *George Groves* 
12 x 3 mins WBA and IBF Super Middleweight titles


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> ps. Eddie said in an interview today the pre buys for this are 4 x what they were for Froch v Kessler 2


anyone know what the numbers are? and how many bought on the night for Kessler bout?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

JamieC said:


> anyone know what the numbers are? and how many bought on the night for Kessler bout?


AFAIK Eddie nor sky have never confirmed actual numbers in relation to PPV. Massive difference from the US where they actively gloat about them. Odd!


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> http://www.matchroomboxing.com/schedule/carl_froch_v_george_groves.htm
> 
> *Fight Schedule*
> 5:20pm
> ...


Cheers for posting. We are having the whole family over, so I'm probably not going to be able to sit down and start watching until later, probably in time for Crolla v Foster. Might have to slip out for Fielding v Blackledge.

I understand people on here are still annoyed at the card, but at the end of the day it looks and sounds great to the casuals and for PPV that's all that matters.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> http://www.matchroomboxing.com/schedule/carl_froch_v_george_groves.htm
> 
> *Fight Schedule*
> 5:20pm
> ...


Weird.

Having lee so high up when he is in with a nobody and isn't promoted by matchroom.then crolla and fielding too far down the bill.

Why do we do it,warrens the same.

America show their best fights own after the other on their prime time slot.it should be

Fielding-blackledge
Crolla-foster Jnr
Quigg-silva (as it's a world belt of sorts)
Froch-groves

Stick on Campbell before fielding if you want but don't fill the prime time slot with andy lee v some Hungarian nobody.

Who knows what the tv situation is?

Will it be possible to watch every fight?


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

smegmaa said:


> Eddie knows it's shit, everyone knows it's shit.


He was in full on bullshit mode with Kugan in the last interview.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> ps. Eddie said in an interview today the pre buys for this are 4 x what they were for Froch v Kessler 2


My dad was asking about this fight which is unusual for him. It seems to have gained some casual interest.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Lee-hafner is obviously when sky will decide to bore us all to death with unwanted 'punditry'.

This has really got me pissed off.fielding-blackledge on as second fight is total shit,it will be a good fight and is competitve and for a belt yet it's hidden down the card beneath shit.

Joke,this is the final nail in the coffin.he genuinely doesn't care about hardcore boxing fans because if he did he would have fielding on above smith,McDonnell,lee and even Campbell.

Bullshit.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Does this mean Cardle isn't on tv?


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Lee-hafner is obviously when sky will decide to bore us all to death with unwanted 'punditry'.
> 
> This has really got me pissed off.fielding-blackledge on as second fight is total shit,it will be a good fight and is competitve and for a belt yet it's hidden down the card beneath shit.
> 
> ...


Why the fuk does it matter you dramatic soppy git, the whole card is lie so anyone remotely interested will watch it all anyway. Whilst i agree Andy Lee makes paint dry, it makes sense name wise and for deluded irish, but all in all the order of the fights makes no difference.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Marlow said:


> Does this mean Cardle isn't on tv?


We can only hope, even Eddie finds him boring.


----------



## Mr A (Sep 23, 2012)

Marlow said:


> Does this mean Cardle isn't on tv?


Be nice if they put him on after the main event, help take some of the buzz off so I will get to sleep at a decent hour.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> Why the fuk does it matter you dramatic soppy git, the whole card is lie so anyone remotely interested will watch it all anyway. Whilst i agree Andy Lee makes paint dry, it makes sense name wise and for deluded irish, but all in all the order of the fights makes no difference.


It does if they don't show all the fights like they did with the Kessler fight doesn't it? That fight was on for hours as well and they didn't show the boxing they talked crap whilst you could see half the ring in the background.

They showed 3 fights on that card.if I am paying 15 quid I want to see the best the card has to offer.

Not too much to ask is it?


----------



## Fileepe (Jun 6, 2012)

Would of thought the Rocky Fielding place would of been further up the card, possibly in the place of the Andy Lee fight.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> It does if they don't show all the fights like they did with the Kessler fight doesn't it? That fight was on for hours as well and they didn't show the boxing they talked crap whilst you could see half the ring in the background.
> 
> They showed 3 fights on that card.if I am paying 15 quid I want to see the best the card has to offer.
> 
> Not too much to ask is it?


Main event is 11pm according to Al Jazeera, Box Office on air 6pm, so i imagine in those 5 hours all will be covered.....


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

The ppv is supposed to be on from 6 so that should only rule out Cardle.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> Main event is 11pm according to Al Jazeera, Box Office on air 6pm, so i imagine in those 5 hours all will be covered.....


I hope your right but matchrooms last PPV was all talk and very little boxing.

The introduction of the red button for boxing could mean every bout will be shown in full but my last experience of a PPV was disappointing apart from the main event itself.box office were advertising a fight they had already sold instead of showing undercard bouts.

Let's hope they don't do this again.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> I hope your right but matchrooms last PPV was all talk and very little boxing.
> 
> The introduction of the red button for boxing could mean every bout will be shown in full but my last experience of a PPV was disappointing apart from the main event itself.box office were advertising a fight they had already sold instead of showing undercard bouts.
> 
> Let's hope they don't do this again.


It's all one sided in the main, i will watch Chelsea vs West Ham online and undercard on tv in background. Im really not excited one bit by any of it. Looking forward to Bellew vs Stevenson more


----------



## Jackukboxing (Aug 13, 2013)

Gallagher has 4 fighters out and needs to prepare his lads so would guess they've scheduled Cardle on 1st partially because of this


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

How many fights are being shown on the PPV?


----------



## Jakemilo (Nov 12, 2012)

Steve wood tweeted earlier fielding v blackledge 6.15 not ppv


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Jakemilo said:


> Steve wood tweeted earlier fielding v blackledge 6.15 not ppv


If that's true that's outrageous.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Marlow said:


> If that's true that's *outrageous*.


:deal


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Marlow said:


> If that's true that's outrageous.


It's not encrypted. That should have been 5th down from main event


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2013)

The Fielding v Blackedge fight will be shown live but its free to air before the card encrypts.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> The Fielding v Blackedge fight will be shown live but its free to air before the card encrypts.


Is that definate rob.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Is that definate rob.


yeh.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> yeh.


Thank fuck for that.

I will pay 15 pound with the intention of watching all of the card.fielding-blackledge,crolla-foster jnr and froch-groves being the highlights.i would of been very disappointed if they didn't show one of them.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Is Crollas fight encrypted? As a Crolla fan this info is vital


----------



## ste1983 (Aug 20, 2013)

does anyone know what time it does encript?


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

I reckon it's a good undercard, can't fuckin wait. Who else is going ?


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> I reckon it's a good undercard, can't fuckin wait. Who else is going ?


It's not too bad if you are going, if you are watching on SBO then it's very poor


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Paullow said:


> It's not too bad if you are going, if you are watching on SBO then it's very poor


I thought the coverage starts at 6 ?


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> I thought the coverage starts at 6 ?


It does, and it is obviously the same undercard whether there or at home, but what I meant is if you are there it is similar to a normal SS1 undercard - a bit bigger, but no stand out undercard fight. But you can get tickets for £40 which is similar to a normal show price, whereas £15 to watch (at home) for a normal type card is very poor value.

If you are there live with the atmosphere, lighting etc then you might get more involved with the marketing of Quigg defending his 'world' title, whereas at home you will be thinking, 'aye, fuck off, he isn't a real world champion, defending against the 85th ranked super bantamweight who was still fighting guys with losing records 4 fights ago'.

Kind of hard to explain, hope you know what I mean


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Paullow said:


> It does, and it is obviously the same undercard whether there or at home, but what I meant is if you are there it is similar to a normal SS1 undercard - a bit bigger, but no stand out undercard fight. But you can get tickets for £40 which is similar to a normal show price, whereas £15 to watch (at home) for a normal type card is very poor value.
> 
> If you are there live with the atmosphere, lighting etc then you might get more involved with the marketing of Quigg defending his 'world' title, whereas at home you will be thinking, 'aye, fuck off, he isn't a real world champion, defending against the 85th ranked super bantamweight who was still fighting guys with losing records 4 fights ago'.
> 
> Kind of hard to explain, hope you know what I mean


Yeah i know what you mean. I am gonna get unashamedly carried away with it, cant fuckin wait.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> Yeah i know what you mean. I am gonna get unashamedly carried away with it, cant fuckin wait.


I would be exactly the same if I was there mate :bbb. The likes of Crolla-Foster will seem a lot better live as well with both sets of fans.

And to think you are paying whatever seat price you have to watch Froch Vs Groves. In 2 weeks time I am paying £35 to watch Martin Ward against a random Ghanaian for a Commonwealth title :lol:


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Paullow said:


> I would be exactly the same if I was there mate :bbb. The likes of Crolla-Foster will seem a lot better live as well with both sets of fans.
> 
> And to think you are paying whatever seat price you have to watch Froch Vs Groves. In 2 weeks time I am paying £35 to watch Martin Ward against a random Ghanaian for a Commonwealth title :lol:


I aint paid anything my missus has pulled a blinder. She paid top dollar though, £120 each , decent seats though


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Another late change. Luke Campbell now fighting Kris(Chuck) Jones : http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=556035&cat=boxer


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Another late change. Luke Campbell now fighting Kris(Chuck) Jones : http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=556035&cat=boxer


Mehhhh


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Another late change. Luke Campbell now fighting Kris(Chuck) Jones : http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=556035&cat=boxer


Yup, got offered the fight today.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I've never seen a card with so many disruptions. The past week or two has been ridiculous.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Jack said:


> I've never seen a card with so many disruptions. The past week or two has been ridiculous.


Eddie's come through it though, what a bloke.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Marlow said:


> Eddie's come through it though, what a bloke.


#newagesaviour

What a man.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Eddie's done really well IMO. Card is solid enough for me. Not what he first said but when you look back on the Haye undercards this is stacked compared to them truly woeful and feeble shows..


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Eddie's done really well IMO. Card is solid enough for me. Not what he first said but when you look back on the Haye undercards this is stacked compared to them truly woeful and feeble shows..


yeh its not saying much but its better than 90% of the PPVs since the Hatton days.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Another late change. Luke Campbell now fighting Kris(Chuck) Jones : http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=556035&cat=boxer


They obviously had 2nd thoughts about taking on the 'dangerous' 'hard-hitting' 5-0-0 Frenchman

:hey


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> yeh its not saying much but its better than 90% of the PPVs since the Hatton days.


Exactly.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Undercard all wrapped up then (hopefully)

One last moan,Campbell's opponent shouldn't be in the ring with him but it is what it is.i believe that's his fourth opponent been named so far,so what can you do.

Let's just all enjoy it now then,there's 4 fights I'm looking forward to (froch,quigg,crolla and fieldings bouts) and a couple that are interesting for whatever reason(smith and McDonnell).then we get another peek at Campbell and a welcome run out for lee.

Bring it on.

War froch.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Undercard all wrapped up then (hopefully)
> 
> One last moan,Campbell's opponent shouldn't be in the ring with him but *it is what it is*.i believe that's his fourth opponent been named so far,so what can you do.
> 
> ...


What's that Kugan?

:yep


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Quite interesting that the 2nd successive PPV undercard clashes with Dortmund Vs Bayern Munich. Obviously tomorrows match is less significant and not available to as many people. Think I will watch that match first then get a mates for around 8ish


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Eddie won. The undercard was shit but no one cares.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/404398188246749184


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Well we did say it was shit.

The best 2 fights on the undercard were one sided.crolla after a couple of rounds and fielding looking miles too good for Luke blackledge.

But the main event delivered so I'm happy.


----------

